# RIDERS from the state of CALIFORNIA



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

riders from the state of California enter here


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

wuzz up riders


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

OF COURSE WE'RE READY TO ROLL HOMIE WE'RE *CALI RIDERS* DOWN FOR WHAT EVER...


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 08:57 PM~10692305
> *wuzz up riders
> *


whats up homie..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 19 2008, 08:57 PM~10692306
> *OF COURSE WE'RE READY TO ROLL HOMIE WE'RE <span style='color:blue'>WHAT UP BIG HOMIE U GOT THE SOUTHLAND ON LOCK*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10692440
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP BIG M THE REALEST RIDER IN THE CITY OF SIN!!!


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10692440
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 09:09 PM~10692452
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE U GOT THE SOUTHLAND ON LOCK
> *


I THOUGHT YOU KNEW HOMIE...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10692473
> *WHAT UP BIG M THE REALEST RIDER IN THE CITY OF SIN!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sup homie,,jus check'n it out.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10692483
> *:biggrin:
> *


  sup dawg.. :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

So when you ridin out? I haven't brought the car out saturdays since I'm not lifted yet but I'm down to ride til im on E


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10692556
> *So when you ridin out? I haven't brought the car out saturdays since I'm not lifted yet but I'm down to ride til im on E
> *


thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10692556
> *So when you ridin out? I haven't brought the car out saturdays since I'm not lifted yet but I'm down to ride til im on E
> *


YOU LITTLE TINY ASS FOOL THAT WHAT IMM TALKINBOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10692508
> *I THOUGHT YOU KNEW HOMIE...
> *


WHAT UP HILLE WHATS CRACKIN OVER IN THE SUNNY CA


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10692233
> *If your down to roll post in here so we can get shit organized..........
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Looks clean homie  oh and Q vole from New Mex :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10692638
> *WHAT UP HILLE WHATS CRACKIN OVER IN THE SUNNY CA
> *


JUST CHILLIN FOOL PUTTING IT DOWN OUT HERE IN CALI....


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHATS UP ANGEL BOY    

AND BUICK1984 THATS ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 19 2008, 08:22 PM~10692620
> *YOU LITTLE TINY ASS FOOL THAT WHAT IMM TALKINBOUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm not tiny im just real close to the ground :roflmao:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10692657
> *:0 Looks clean homie  oh and Q vole from New Mex :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10692741
> *I'm not tiny im just real close to the ground :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10692233
> *If your down to roll post in here so we can get shit organized..........
> 
> 
> ...


Im down homiez! Workin on 2 ridez still!  :thumbsup: Keepin it true neither of my cars are juiced yet, but ill still post some pics soon. Much love to all TRUE riders in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10692706
> *WHATS UP ANGEL BOY
> 
> AND BUICK1984 THATS ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10692853
> *Im down homiez! Workin on 2 ridez still!   :thumbsup:    Keepin it true neither of my cars are juiced yet, but ill still post some pics soon.    Much love to all TRUE riders in here! :thumbsup:
> *


juice or no juice its all good as long as the wheel are rollin


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10692706
> *WHATS UP ANGEL BOY
> 
> AND BUICK1984 THATS ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE
> *


WHAT UP BOONE I GOT UR OLD CLIP HOMIE


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10692741
> *I'm not tiny im just real close to the ground :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: A LIL TO CLOSE


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: buick1984regal, juan_manuel, Repentance, 6treyallday, SGV-POMONA, 87CuTT, 81cutty
:thumbsup:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHOS THIS =) MAN I MISS MY CADILLAC


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I HEARD ALL SORTS OF PEOPLE GOT PARTS OFF IT AND I JUST PAID ANGEL BOY FOR WORK HE DONE ON IT HE HAD EVERYTHING WORKING GREAT AND BAM GOT HIT BY A DRUNK DRIVER


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

COMING SOON TO THE STREETS


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10692991
> *I HEARD ALL SORTS OF PEOPLE GOT PARTS OFF IT AND I JUST PAID ANGEL BOY FOR WORK HE DONE ON IT  HE HAD EVERYTHING WORKING GREAT AND BAM GOT HIT BY A DRUNK DRIVER
> *


that sucks, another ride gone :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10692893
> *juice or no juice its all good as long as the wheel are rollin
> *


Oh 4sho, i roll my 98TC out all the time except the last 2 Sats cuz my engine's trippin BUT ILL BE BACK OUT WIT IT SOON. Rollin my girls truck for now haha. But i aint gonna bring my Chev out till its all done up.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

NOT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10693001
> *COMING SOON TO THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10693031
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie! Is that a box?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: SGV-POMONA, nittygritty, Repentance, buick1984regal

whats up guys.........



:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10693142
> *:biggrin:  SGV-POMONA, nittygritty, Repentance, buick1984regal
> 
> whats up guys.........
> ...


OOOH VRIDER WIT A CLUB NOW! WHOOHOO! :thumbsup: And kept it marked by the mighty CA!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10692853
> *Im down homiez! Workin on 2 ridez still!   :thumbsup:    Keepin it true neither of my cars are juiced yet, but ill still post some pics soon.    Much love to all TRUE riders in here! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10693001
> *COMING SOON TO THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 19 2008, 10:06 PM~10693175
> *OOOH VRIDER WIT A CLUB NOW! WHOOHOO! :thumbsup:  And kept it marked by the mighty CA!
> *



:biggrin: u know it, lets show them how we do it
:thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 19 2008, 10:06 PM~10693188
> *:0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG HOMIE YOU BETTER BE SHANKIN IN THOSE CHANCLAS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: what up 99expo, 87CuTT, Repentance :biggrin:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup TVR, 87 CUTT


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10693142
> *:biggrin:  SGV-POMONA, nittygritty, Repentance, buick1984regal
> 
> whats up guys.........
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 19 2008, 10:15 PM~10693306
> *:biggrin: what up 99expo, 87CuTT, Repentance :biggrin:
> *


Wut up ma' brotha!  Im gonna have to look into CaliRiders CC!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10693324
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN ON SUNDAY I HEARD EYLISIAN IS GONNA BE CRACKIN LIKE A MUDDAFUKKA


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 19 2008, 10:18 PM~10693342
> *Wut up ma' brotha!    Im gonna have to look into CaliRiders CC!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10693352
> *WHATS CRACKIN ON SUNDAY I HEARD EYLISIAN IS GONNA BE CRACKIN LIKE A MUDDAFUKKA
> *



let us know if anything is going on :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10693142
> *:biggrin:  SGV-POMONA, nittygritty, Repentance, buick1984regal
> 
> whats up guys.........
> ...


whats up


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTMFT FOR ALL THE CALI RIDERS 
SHOW THEM HOW ITS DONE!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 20 2008, 12:19 AM~10694020
> *TTMFT FOR ALL THE CALI RIDERS
> SHOW THEM HOW ITS DONE!!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN NUTHING BUT THAT CALI LOVE HOMIE!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B4XkzeE5JKc


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mP_9qoWfDiQ


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-5AU7g4L0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JpTaSGT_s-8


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: see u guys in the moring!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

CALIZFINEST



http://youtube.com/watch?v=_9fW_UUicmM


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=LOQGsnIR8sY


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:cheesy: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

roll call who is going to the picnic this sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10697513
> *roll call who is going to the picnic this sunday :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: TVR WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10697513
> *roll call who is going to the picnic this sunday :thumbsup:
> *




ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10697513
> *roll call who is going to the picnic this sunday :thumbsup:
> *


THA WHOLE FAM BAM LOC!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*WHAT UP RIDERS!!!*


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 20 2008, 06:50 PM~10699361
> *WHAT UP RIDERS!!!
> *


whats up


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

>


   
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 20 2008, 06:54 PM~10699387
> *whats up
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10693352
> *WHATS CRACKIN ON SUNDAY I HEARD EYLISIAN IS GONNA BE CRACKIN LIKE A MUDDAFUKKA
> *


 :biggrin: THAT'S THE WORD ON THE STREET HOMIE... AND ALL THE HOMIES SHOULD ROLL OUT TO HELP OUT THE HOMIE SMILEY....


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 20 2008, 06:50 PM~10699361
> *WHAT UP RIDERS!!!
> *


O-L.A. brudda


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like a whole lot of California Luv going on up in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10700972
> *Looks like a whole lot of California Luv going on up in here! :thumbsup:
> *


CA all day. :biggrin: Where u from again Marc?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

LV ALL Day 


GOODTIMES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 21 2008, 12:08 AM~10702309
> *LV ALL Day
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10700972
> *Looks like a whole lot of California Luv going on up in here! :thumbsup:
> *


its a lot of cali love cruise'n in las vegas :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 10:42 AM~10704141
> *its a lot of cali love cruise'n in las vegas :biggrin:
> *


How could'nt there be... WE STARTED THIS ISH! Ignorant ranting that went on in that room. Someone talkin about we need to show respect. Not only did we not disrespect by tellin the truth, but how are you gonna tell the fathers of this game to show respect to the followers? Stupid comments some were making in order to attempt to sound wise and gain "respect". Just made themselves sound dumber. The more they complained about the truth, the more they just prooved out points. -All that was no different than when we were all kids, and the older we got, the dumber we thought our parents were, and all they had to say, was "How are you gonna teach me whats what in life? You just got here, I'VE BEEN HERE!" --Yappin about who's been out here "ridin" since the 90's, as though lowridin started in the 90's! Or that that info would change the fact that cats out here still dont have ridin out here on lock. Keepin it way real, thats why I said I'd have to look into CaliRiders CC.... I lived in Vegas for over 10 years all together, on and off. And what I've forever known about this place, is theres more fake people out here than any other state I've been in in this country. Everything this city lives by is a style picked up from somewhere Else. The only reason so many different races or creeds kick it in one place out here makin it different than anywhere else is cuz 80% of the peeps out here aint from here. Those that are are in this game cuz to them its whats popular at the moment. -Most from here aint in it for what it Is, or the love of it. But just to be seen. aka The Fake Riders We Were Talking About. Not Las Vegas In General!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 21 2008, 12:07 PM~10705118
> *How could'nt there be... WE STARTED THIS ISH!  Ignorant ranting that went on in that room.    Someone talkin about we need to show respect. Not only did we not disrespect by tellin the truth, but how are you gonna tell the fathers of this game to show respect to the followers?    Stupid comments some were making in order to attempt to sound wise and gain "respect".    Just made themselves sound dumber.  The more they complained about the truth, the more they just prooved out points.      -All that was no different than when we were all kids, and the older we got, the dumber we thought our parents were, and all they had to say, was "How are you gonna teach me whats what in life?  You just got here, I'VE BEEN HERE!"        --Yappin about who's been out here "ridin" since the 90's, as though lowridin started in the 90's!  Or that that info would change the fact that cats out here still dont have ridin out here on lock.      Keepin it way real, thats why I said I'd have to look into CaliRiders CC....      I lived in Vegas for over 10 years all together, on and off.  And what I've forever known about this place, is theres more fake people out here than any other state I've been in in this country.  Everything this city lives by is a style picked up from somewhere Else.  The only reason so many different races or creeds kick it in one place out here makin it different than anywhere else is cuz 80% of the peeps out here aint from here. Those that are are in this game cuz to them its whats popular at the moment.  -Most from here aint in it for what it Is, or the love of it.  But just to be seen.    aka The Fake Riders We Were Talking About.  Not Las Vegas In General!
> *


 :uh: YOU TALK LIKE YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING HOMIE. You yap and yap and yap on layitlow, but i dont see you swingin anything. I have nothing but respect for sergio & angel boy cuz they have proven they dont come out unless they gonna hurt feelings. Im vegas born and raised so when you come to this city and start running your mouth online about how "vegas is lazy" etc etc then CRY about how you dont know shit about the events... Guess what? You brought it on yourself. When you say "*We *started this shit" YOU didnt start shit unless you can prove you were out there in the 60's and before :uh: 

This comment isn't directed at anyone else except repentance. If i would quote all your posts, its nothing but negativity bout lowriding in vegas. YOU DONT LIKE IT GO BACK TO CALI. Especially since you aint doing nothing to make it better. Thank You.


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

TRUE RIDER FROM LAS VEGAS . 702 SIDE ALWAYS REP MY TOWN FOE LIFE TO LIVE AN DIE IN LV . :biggrin: IM DOWN TO RIDE ....ALWAYS ...


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 21 2008, 01:27 PM~10705278
> *:uh:  YOU TALK LIKE  YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING HOMIE. You yap and yap and yap on layitlow, but i dont see you swingin anything. I have nothing but respect for sergio & angel boy cuz they have proven they dont come out unless they gonna hurt feelings. Im vegas born and raised so when you come to this city and start running your mouth online about how "vegas is lazy" etc etc then CRY about how you dont know shit about the events... Guess what? You brought it on yourself. When you say "We started this shit" YOU didnt start shit unless you can prove you were out there in the 60's and before  :uh:
> 
> This comment isn't directed at anyone else except repentance. If i would quote all your posts, its nothing but negativity bout lowriding in vegas. YOU DONT LIKE IT GO BACK TO CALI. Especially since you aint doing nothing to make it better. Thank You.
> *


HEY WAT HE SAID ... VEGAS RIDER . VEGAS WERE WE BE ...


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

_ * 7*_


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

* O*


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

_ * 2*_


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 21 2008, 01:08 AM~10702309
> *LV ALL Day
> GOODTIMES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 21 2008, 01:27 PM~10705278
> *:uh:  YOU TALK LIKE  YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING HOMIE. You yap and yap and yap on layitlow, but i dont see you swingin anything. I have nothing but respect for sergio & angel boy cuz they have proven they dont come out unless they gonna hurt feelings. Im vegas born and raised so when you come to this city and start running your mouth online about how "vegas is lazy" etc etc then CRY about how you dont know shit about the events... Guess what? You brought it on yourself. When you say "We started this shit" YOU didnt start shit unless you can prove you were out there in the 60's and before  :uh:
> 
> This comment isn't directed at anyone else except repentance. If i would quote all your posts, its nothing but negativity bout lowriding in vegas. YOU DONT LIKE IT GO BACK TO CALI. Especially since you aint doing nothing to make it better. Thank You.
> *


Takin it how you want to except for whats written. You say still im talkin ish when my words were already backed up by the biggest known riders here. I aint been disrespectful at all. I dont care where ur from. I said twice already that most, Not all vegas cats are fake. but most ARE. Sayin just to go back to Cali aint hurtin me. Again my words was already backed up by the biggest riders here. Simply sayin it wasnt ish talkin me or anyothers did. All we were expressing was we want it to be bigger and tighter out here. I've said time and time over about a second spot and so on, so im at least TRYing to make it better. -I've asked you personally on info about gettin my own caprice hooked up here i L.V. So how u gonna take what i say now as just doggin Vegas? Sll my posts are in the open already. you reposting it aint doin nothin. Im workin on 2 cars now and lookin for a 3rd and have also said that in the open. you cant make me look bad if u try cuz i stay keepin it real out loud. and when i said we started this. i mean CA. cuz too many even seeming urself now wanna keep sayin cali just talks ish and we need to stay there and show respect blah blah. As i've said b4, waste time and be mad if u want. none of us set out to make anyone mad. it was and still is all love...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10705689
> *Takin it how you want to except for whats written.  You say still im talkin ish when my words were already backed up by the biggest known riders here. I aint been disrespectful at all. I dont care where ur from. I said twice already that most, Not all vegas cats are fake. but most ARE.  Sayin just to go back to Cali aint hurtin me. Again my words was already backed up by the biggest riders here. Simply sayin it wasnt ish talkin me or anyothers did. All we were expressing was we want it to be bigger and tighter out here.  I've said time and time over about a second spot and so on, so im at least TRYing to make it better.  -I've asked you personally on info about gettin my own caprice hooked up here i L.V.    So how u gonna take what i say now as just doggin Vegas?  Sll my posts are in the open already. you reposting it aint doin nothin.  Im workin on 2 cars now and lookin for a 3rd and have also said that in the open.    you cant make me look bad if u try cuz i stay keepin it real out loud.          and when i said we started this. i mean CA. cuz too many even seeming urself now wanna keep sayin cali just talks ish and we need to stay there and show respect blah blah.     As i've said b4, waste time and be mad if u want.    none of us set out to make anyone mad.  it was and still is all love...
> *


I never said cali talks shit and I'm not mad. I've had more cars than I can count in one hand  Im saying first you insult the riders here then you say you feel hurt cuz nobody told you about an event. Im sure if i bad mouthed your family i wouldnt be invited to your family's even you feel me? All this Cali Rider this.. I dont mean nothing to me. I personally dont care where anyone's from. I know some cali riders that dont hit the streets every weekend. your city or state dont matter as long as you're riding and keeping this lifestyle alive. 

I see cars at the super show with a plaque that says its from Las Vegas and im like WTF never seen this car on the streets before :uh: to me thats not a real rider only bringing out one time a year. Some people dont like just sitting in a parking lot, guess what... Me neither, but at the same time its good to see everyone getting along no matter what plaque or club they from. Lets put all this Im from here, you aint from there shit aside.... We're in Vegas so lets ride instead of argue over who's real and who's not. What got everyone's blood boiling is some are born here, some arent' but we love our city and don't like others bad mouthing it. We aint trying to be like nobody else. Just cuz it started in cali dont mean nothin' no more (and I dont mean that in a disrespectful way. Lowriding wouldnt be what it is today if it hadn't grown


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

It ain't where you from it's where you at! uffin:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mnvurp1-xE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 21 2008, 02:31 PM~10705800
> *I never said cali talks shit and I'm not mad. I've had more cars than I can count in one hand    Im saying first you insult the riders here then you say you feel hurt cuz nobody told you about an event. Im sure if i bad mouthed your family i wouldnt be invited to your family's even you feel me? All this Cali Rider this.. I dont mean nothing to me. I personally dont care where anyone's from. I know some cali riders that dont hit the streets every weekend. your city or state dont matter as long as you're riding and keeping this lifestyle alive.
> 
> I see cars at the super show with a plaque that says its from Las Vegas and im like WTF never seen this car on the streets before  :uh:  to me thats not a real rider only bringing out one time a year. Some people dont like just sitting in a parking lot, guess what... Me neither,  but at the same time its good to see everyone getting along no matter what plaque or club they from. Lets put all this Im from here, you aint from there shit aside.... We're in Vegas so lets ride instead of argue over who's real and who's not. What got everyone's blood boiling is some are born here, some arent' but we love our city and don't like others bad mouthing it. We aint trying to be like nobody else. Just cuz it started in cali dont mean nothin' no more (and I dont mean that in a disrespectful way. Lowriding wouldnt be what it is today if it hadn't grown
> *


I agree with you. All i meant about the respose to theres alot of cali love out here, and replying saying how couldnt there be cuz we started it, is that thats just what i mean and that alone. New York to this day will say there would be no rap if they never created it. All music is rap, cuz its all rhyme, but Lowridin is somethin that is too tight in its own manner to be somethin that would be on minds of people just anywhere. Not dissin now place, just sayin who you are is who you will always be everywhere u go. Anyone from CA that comes here lowriding and see's vegas is down with it, is gonna have alot of love for vegas too cuz thats just the love there is for it. I was invited to the shindig that went to to LL TV, but my girl was sick and of course woulda flipped if i just went. -I never said on any spicific person how they fake. ANd it as well like u said dont matter what state u come from, nor does it matter what club u from. Each individual person is a rider or not in they own heart. I know what u meant u see LV plaques at the show but aint never seen the car... homie, that happens in L.A. too. THeres fake cats everywhere we go. But u right that dont matter. None of this does to me. All i care about is THIS SECOND SPOT. NO one accept OJ responded to that. No ones focusing on whats gonna help us keep ridin or friggin PARKING, but just like u, i just care now that i can see a ish load of LoLowz all in one spot or another if we get rode out. Saturday aint far, and this all started over someone else that just happened to be from Cali saying the same thing i said months ago about getting not having our situation set up so we can all keep it crackin all night long. Parked or not. -Btw, my cars got NV plates, tags, and will have ish done to them both here in Vegas, and i will be reppin Vegas; living here. But my heart is L.A.,CA. Nothin different from when Ron who already said to my response he's from CA too, but when he goes back for a show, he's reppin Vegas :biggrin: Brother, I get ish when i go back about bein in Vegas and doin it for Vegas now.... but its all jokes man, cuz we all Are all brothers in this game. LoL homie, i dont want u to feel like u want to hit me, i want u to show me the caprice man...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@May 21 2008, 02:36 PM~10705836
> *It ain't where you from it's where you at!  uffin:
> *


Thats what Osama and Saddam thought... it aint neither, its about every individual keepin true to their words :thumbsup: Pretty much what Angel909 had already said. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

whomp whomp whomp all this jaw jabbing and gum flapping aint gonna get anyone anywhere let's ride like I said before it aint where u from its where ur gas pedals at let's ride Im veg made and it does bother me when people talk bad about vegas I dont ever say fuck Cali I have a GOODTIME everytime I'm there so fuck all this bull shit


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 21 2008, 01:07 PM~10705118
> *How could'nt there be... WE STARTED THIS ISH!  Ignorant ranting that went on in that room.    Someone talkin about we need to show respect. Not only did we not disrespect by tellin the truth, but how are you gonna tell the fathers of this game to show respect to the followers?    Stupid comments some were making in order to attempt to sound wise and gain "respect".    Just made themselves sound dumber.  The more they complained about the truth, the more they just prooved out points.      -All that was no different than when we were all kids, and the older we got, the dumber we thought our parents were, and all they had to say, was "How are you gonna teach me whats what in life?  You just got here, I'VE BEEN HERE!"        --Yappin about who's been out here "ridin" since the 90's, as though lowridin started in the 90's!  Or that that info would change the fact that cats out here still dont have ridin out here on lock.      Keepin it way real, thats why I said I'd have to look into CaliRiders CC....      I lived in Vegas for over 10 years all together, on and off.  And what I've forever known about this place, is theres more fake people out here than any other state I've been in in this country.  Everything this city lives by is a style picked up from somewhere Else.  The only reason so many different races or creeds kick it in one place out here makin it different than anywhere else is cuz 80% of the peeps out here aint from here. Those that are are in this game cuz to them its whats popular at the moment.  -Most from here aint in it for what it Is, or the love of it.  But just to be seen.    aka The Fake Riders We Were Talking About.  Not Las Vegas In General!
> *


damn homie thats 100% of the truth and it couldn't have been said better :thumbsup:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@May 21 2008, 02:36 PM~10705836
> *It ain't where you from it's where you at!  uffin:
> *


were not saying its all about cali cuz we love vegas too


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

all this cali vs. vegas is some bullshit were are not here to say who is better. this topic is for the *REAL RIDERS* not for the haters. so if your gonna get on this topic and talk about how it is all about vegas, or its not where your from is were your at then go hate on the other topic.
now for all the real rider who don't care were everyone is from, were are we gonna roll this saturday


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10706844
> *all this cali vs. vegas is some bullshit were are not here to say who is better. this topic is for the REAL RIDERS not for the haters. so if your gonna get on this topic and talk about how it is all about vegas, or its not where your from is were your at then go hate on the other topic.
> now for all the real rider who don't care were everyone is from, were are we gonna roll this saturday
> *


*AMEN! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10706844
> *all this cali vs. vegas is some bullshit were are not here to say who is better. this topic is for the REAL RIDERS not for the haters. so if your gonna get on this topic and talk about how it is all about vegas, or its not where your from is were your at then go hate on the other topic.
> now for all the real rider who don't care were everyone is from, were are we gonna roll this saturday
> *


HEY HOMIE KICK BACK UR THE ONE IN HERE TALKIN ABOUT CALI RYDERS AN ETC.. CHECK UR OWN POSTS AINT NO ONE HATIN HOMEBOY ... :angry:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706905
> *HEY HOMIE KICK BACK UR THE ONE IN HERE TALKIN ABOUT CALI RYDERS AN ETC.. CHECK UR OWN POSTS AINT NO ONE HATIN HOMEBOY ... :angry:
> *


THANK YOU JESUS ... NOW RIDE UNTIED


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706905
> *HEY HOMIE KICK BACK UR THE ONE IN HERE TALKIN ABOUT CALI RYDERS AN ETC.. CHECK UR OWN POSTS AINT NO ONE HATIN HOMEBOY ... :angry:
> *


well if you haven't noticed CALI RIDERS is our club name so if you got it twisted thinking we are here saying its all about cali your wrong. were just saying is cool how we cruise in cali, why cant we get it started here.


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10706909
> *THANK YOU JESUS ... NOW RIDE  united
> *


thats what this topic is bout! everyone took it the wrong way


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10706909
> *THANK YOU JESUS ... NOW RIDE UNTIED
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 05:26 PM~10707048
> *thats what this topic is bout! everyone took it the wrong way
> *


yep. some people really did just take it the wrong way. but some u could tell intentionally made it into what it wasnt. all that was kinda weird, it reminded me of in like 95 when that whole east coast west coast "war" started. Silly to remember. And thats all that was about to happen over this lol. Dont matter who hates who after this, them D'z still gonna look lovely on any car out there no matter who it belongs to. :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: ALL I GOTS TO SAY IS...


* CALI RIDERS * 


AND FUCK WHO EVER WANTS TO HATE.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 21 2008, 06:43 PM~10707729
> *:thumbsup: ALL I GOTS TO SAY IS...
> CALI RIDERS
> 
> ...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 21 2008, 06:52 PM~10707836
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 04:13 PM~10706561
> *whomp whomp whomp all this jaw jabbing and gum flapping aint gonna get anyone anywhere let's ride like I said before it aint where u from its where ur gas pedals at let's ride Im veg made and it does bother me when people talk bad about vegas I dont ever say fuck Cali I have a GOODTIME everytime I'm there so fuck all this bull shit
> *


NO HATE INVOLVED


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 21 2008, 06:43 PM~10707729
> *:thumbsup: ALL I GOTS TO SAY IS...
> CALI RIDERS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

WHAT UP 87 CUTT....


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up 6treyallday


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 20 2008, 11:58 PM~10702076
> *CA all day.  :biggrin: Where u from again Marc?
> *


Big Bad Ass Orange County but lived couple years in LB/Carson/Compton but stomping ground is OC Fullerton/Garden Grove Santa Ana.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 21 2008, 08:01 PM~10708589
> *Big Bad Ass COCONUT County but lived couple years in LB/Carson/Compton but stomping ground is OC Fullerton/Garden Grove Santa Ana.
> *


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10708613
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:angry: You're dead meat homez!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

BUICK1984REGAL WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10708707
> *BUICK1984REGAL WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!
> *


whats up homie


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10708713
> *whats up homie
> *


 NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLIN IN CALI...OH YA AND REPRESENTING THE CLUB...


* CALI RIDERS*


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706905
> *HEY HOMIE KICK BACK UR THE ONE IN HERE TALKIN ABOUT CALI RYDERS AN ETC.. CHECK UR OWN POSTS AINT NO ONE HATIN HOMEBOY ... :angry:
> *


A HOMIE YES THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT CALIRIDERS HOMEBOY WHY THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT GOODTIMES THIS AND GOODTIMES THAT, DONT CHECK UR POST HOMIE CHECK YOURSELF ............
ONE THIS TOPIC IS FOR RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS!!! I STARTED THIS TOPIC
HOMEBOY I TOLD HOMIE TO POST THIS SHIT UP. SO ILL TELL YOU MY INTENTIONS ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF FUCKING HATERS AND FAKE AS RIDERS IN THIS CITY AND THERE AINT NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO CHANGE THAT IVE PUT IN WORK IN THIS CITY RIDER WISE AND GOT HATED ON FOR IT BY THE VEGAS RIDERS!!!!! NOW THERE ARE SOME THAT ARE SOME REAL MUTHA FUCKAS I AINT SAYING VEGAS AINT SHIT I LIVE HERE BY CHOICE AND I LOVE IT HERE HOMIE FOR REAL. I MMA SAY THIS I GOT LOVE FOR THIS CITY BIG TIME BUT I READ MOST OF THE SHIT EVERYBODY POSTED. ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT HERE WHO JUST STRAIGHT OUT HATE THE RIDERS FROM CALI. YOU CAN SAY NO BUT FUCK YOU THATS 100% TRUE. I KNOW FIRST OFFF BECAUSE IVE BEEN IN A CC HERE AND ALL I GOT WAS HATE BECAUSE IM FROM CALI. AND I STILL WENT RIDING ON HOMIE YA I TALK ALOT OF SHIT ON HERE BUT FUCK WHAT UR GOING THROUGH ITS THE TRUTH STRAIGHT OUT.IM NOT GONNA MIX MY WORDS CUZ SOMEONE DONT WANNA HERE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.
LOOK HOMIE MAYBE THE HOMIE CAME OFF AGRESSIVE. HE DID BUT HE AINT HATING. THE TOPIC SAYS REALRIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS WELL GUESS WHAT HOMIE WERE A GROUP OF RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS ALL FROM CALIFORNIA ALSO KNOWN AS THE CALIRIDERS WESTCOAST THATS WHAT MY PLAQUE SAYS CALIRIDERS WESTCOAST HOMIE!!!! NUTHING BUT THAT CALI LOVE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT HOMIE YOU CAN SAY ALL YOU WANT ILL SAY IT AGAIN "IT AINT ABOUT WHERE YOUR FROM, IT AINT ABOUT WHERE YOU AT ITS ABOUT WHO YOU TRUST AROUND YOU.. AND I AINT CRYIN CUZ AINT NO TEARS HERE BUT DONT SAY, YOU KEEP IT REAL WHEN YOU DONT EVEN GOT THE BALLS TO SAY WHATS ON YOUR MIND


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

pomona waz up hommie :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*WHAT UP FOOLZ*


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

lol u know ho we do here putting it down how about your self


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

6trreyallday :wave: :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@May 21 2008, 09:33 PM~10709597
> *lol u know ho we do here putting it down how about your self
> *


TRYING TO GET ONE OF THESE VEHICLES ON THE ROAD... :biggrin: GOTS TO START REPING HARD OUT HERE NOT GIVING A FUCK STATUS... :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

buick1984regal waz up hommie :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

THIS AINT POST YOUR RIDES SO DONT POST NO DAM RIDES IN HERE


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10709375
> *A HOMIE YES THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT CALIRIDERS HOMEBOY WHY THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT GOODTIMES THIS AND GOODTIMES THAT, DONT CHECK UR POST HOMIE CHECK YOURSELF ............
> ONE THIS TOPIC IS FOR RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS!!! I STARTED THIS TOPIC
> HOMEBOY I TOLD HOMIE TO POST THIS SHIT UP. SO ILL TELL YOU MY INTENTIONS ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF FUCKING HATERS AND FAKE AS RIDERS IN THIS CITY AND THERE AINT NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO CHANGE THAT IVE PUT IN WORK IN THIS CITY RIDER WISE AND GOT HATED ON FOR IT BY THE VEGAS RIDERS!!!!!  NOW THERE ARE SOME THAT ARE SOME REAL MUTHA FUCKAS I AINT SAYING VEGAS AINT SHIT I LIVE HERE BY CHOICE AND I LOVE IT HERE HOMIE FOR REAL. I MMA SAY THIS I GOT LOVE FOR THIS CITY BIG TIME BUT I READ MOST OF THE SHIT EVERYBODY POSTED. ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT HERE WHO JUST STRAIGHT OUT HATE THE RIDERS FROM CALI. YOU CAN SAY NO BUT FUCK YOU THATS 100% TRUE. I KNOW FIRST OFFF BECAUSE IVE BEEN IN A CC HERE AND ALL I GOT WAS HATE BECAUSE IM FROM CALI. AND I STILL WENT RIDING ON HOMIE YA I TALK ALOT OF SHIT ON HERE BUT FUCK WHAT UR GOING THROUGH ITS THE TRUTH STRAIGHT OUT.IM NOT GONNA MIX MY WORDS CUZ SOMEONE DONT WANNA HERE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.
> ...


That is a whole lot of truth, homie is keeping it real :thumbsup:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10709616
> *THIS AINT POST YOUR RIDES SO DONT POST NO DAM RIDES IN HERE
> *


so should i edit my first post :dunno:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *buick1984regal, SGV-POMONA, Heights, 87CuTT, 6treyallday*
looks like there is nothing but some REAL RIDERS in here :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10709669
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: buick1984regal, SGV-POMONA, Heights, 87CuTT, 6treyallday
> looks like there is nothing but some REAL RIDERS in here :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

SGV-POMONA hows the landou comeing along


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@May 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10709712
> *SGV-POMONA hows the landou comeing along
> *


JUST GOT THE DIGITAL DASH.. TRYING TO GET THE ROLLING CHASIS..


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Sup Big Marc. What you know about Magnolia ave. homie? :biggrin: 

Im from Baldwin Park, lived in Valinda/ La Puente, Ontario and went to high school in Fontana. Worked on an ambulance downtown LA. I've got Cali Pride to. Now im living in this hot ass valley . And its all good. Nothin wrong with being proud of your roots as well as where your at. Vegas has been good to me and my family. Im new to this shit. So I wont even consider myself a "real rider" until my lac is official and in them streets. I think being "real" is a term that means something different to ev'body. To me it stands for that muthafucka who takes shorts and still keeps his eyes on the prize. Weather it be lowriding or not. 

I've only met a couple of fools here but they're some cool ass people. They've gone out of they're way to help me out with advice or what have you. And to me thats "real". I'm looking foward to bumping into some more of u fools this weekend. Be safe.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10709375
> *A HOMIE YES THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT CALIRIDERS HOMEBOY WHY THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT GOODTIMES THIS AND GOODTIMES THAT, DONT CHECK UR POST HOMIE CHECK YOURSELF ............
> ONE THIS TOPIC IS FOR RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS!!! I STARTED THIS TOPIC
> HOMEBOY I TOLD HOMIE TO POST THIS SHIT UP. SO ILL TELL YOU MY INTENTIONS ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF FUCKING HATERS AND FAKE AS RIDERS IN THIS CITY AND THERE AINT NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO CHANGE THAT IVE PUT IN WORK IN THIS CITY RIDER WISE AND GOT HATED ON FOR IT BY THE VEGAS RIDERS!!!!!  NOW THERE ARE SOME THAT ARE SOME REAL MUTHA FUCKAS I AINT SAYING VEGAS AINT SHIT I LIVE HERE BY CHOICE AND I LOVE IT HERE HOMIE FOR REAL. I MMA SAY THIS I GOT LOVE FOR THIS CITY BIG TIME BUT I READ MOST OF THE SHIT EVERYBODY POSTED. ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT HERE WHO JUST STRAIGHT OUT HATE THE RIDERS FROM CALI. YOU CAN SAY NO BUT FUCK YOU THATS 100% TRUE. I KNOW FIRST OFFF BECAUSE IVE BEEN IN A CC HERE AND ALL I GOT WAS HATE BECAUSE IM FROM CALI. AND I STILL WENT RIDING ON HOMIE YA I TALK ALOT OF SHIT ON HERE BUT FUCK WHAT UR GOING THROUGH ITS THE TRUTH STRAIGHT OUT.IM NOT GONNA MIX MY WORDS CUZ SOMEONE DONT WANNA HERE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.
> ...


wwwwooooooowwwwww doggie this aint got nothin to with our club homie .... u cant be mad at a muthafucker got GOODTIMES on there back cuz thats what we all about... lets keep the negativity some where else... we got plenty of members orignally from cali the name GOODTIMES is from cali.. im not hatin on cali its always crackin out there.. like someone said before lets stay united and get it crackin out here... and show the world that vegas isnt to be fucked with... u smell what im steppin in


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 22 2008, 01:36 AM~10710470
> *wwwwooooooowwwwww doggie this aint got nothin to with our club homie .... u cant be mad at a muthafucker got GOODTIMES on there back cuz thats what we all about... lets keep the negativity some where else... we got plenty of members orignally from cali the name GOODTIMES is from cali.. im not hatin on cali its always crackin out there.. like someone said before lets stay united and get it crackin out here... and show the world that vegas isnt to be fucked with... u smell what im steppin in
> *


*

:thumbsup: Thats why this topic was started. And thats what our intentions are. There were some people from here that got it twisted like they have a chip on their shoulder. All we are trying to do and have been saying, is we want to turn Vegas into the spot that people come here to cruise and chill lowriding wise! Its time for a change of pace! Lets start cruising and get this shit poppin !!!!!!!!!!!!!1 6trayallday isnt mad at a mutha fucka for having Goodtimes on their back! To break it down hes just trying to say their are some real riders out here and some fakers. Plain and simple. Y'all from Goodtimes put it down homie, and alot of Vegas clubs do too!! Keep Them Wheels Spinnin!!

We are in no way hating on Vegas. Im Cali born and proud! But proud to be here and proud to share the road with the clubs out here also!! Post have gotten confrontational cause thats how it was thrown at us!*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@May 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10709767
> *Sup Big Marc.  What you know about Magnolia ave. homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> Im from Baldwin Park, lived in Valinda/ La Puente, Ontario and went to high school in Fontana. Worked on an ambulance downtown LA.  I've got Cali Pride to.  Now im living in this hot ass valley .  And its all good.  Nothin wrong with being proud of your roots as well as where your at.  Vegas has been good to me and  my family.  Im new to this shit.  So I wont even consider myself a "real rider" until my lac is official  and in them streets.  I think being "real"  is a term that means something different to ev'body.  To me it stands for that muthafucka who takes shorts and still  keeps his eyes on the prize.  Weather it be lowriding or not.
> ...


 :thumbsup: A room of true's! Lets all keep this peaceful & safe. No need to push it to the limit that the world is already & always been trying to claim us as bein just a bunch of wreckless & violent thugs and blah blah... Much love from L.A II L.V. !


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@May 22 2008, 02:24 AM~10710594
> *:thumbsup: Thats why this topic was started.  And thats what our intentions are. There were some people from here that got it twisted like they have a chip on their shoulder. All we are trying to do and have been saying, is we want to turn Vegas into the spot that people come here to cruise and chill lowriding wise! Its time for a change of pace! Lets start cruising and get this shit poppin !!!!!!!!!!!!!1 6trayallday isnt mad at a mutha fucka for having Goodtimes on their back! To break it down hes just trying to say their are some real riders out here and some fakers. Plain and simple. Y'all from Goodtimes put it down homie, and alot of Vegas clubs do too!!  Keep Them Wheels Spinnin!!
> 
> We are in no way hating on Vegas. Im Cali born and proud! But proud to be here and proud to share the road with the clubs out here also!! Post have gotten confrontational cause thats how it was thrown at us!
> *


Thats true on what happened on this topic, but before it was even made and we were all in the other room, a couple of foo's decided to make someones comments into wat they were'nt! That crap happened to me a couple of times already. And THOSE are the NoN real riders! True L.V. riders on here again, have already backed up my words on that. Those are the type of cats that just wanna act like females and thrive on drama or are the ones always blowing the spot every saturday by breakin the rules that are continuously asked in order to keep it live out there. -This all started by a Cali person simply askin if cats would start hoppin and if we could get more spots goin FOR L.V. to beable to Represent harder & UNITED. And that by some NoN Ridin Vegas foo's (DID NOT TAKE, BUT) TURNED it into Cali disrespecting. Made it into a California person saying Vegas sucks and doesnt have it together. -All the comment again stated was, he wasnt from here, but is now here trying to rep in Vegas for vegas And CA together and makin an EFFORT to make it happen. ALL the cats that downed him and me and anyothers for expressing that over and over and KNOW were werent talkin ish, are... well YOU KNOW! :thumbsdown: Cuz the bottom line is they dont truly support the Low Life movement IN L.V. spicifically :0 Keep it Real/TRUE


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe+May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE READ THE "SHIT" STOP STEPPING IN IT. CHECK UR MEMBER IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I REPLYED TO HIM OHWELL. AND HOMIE YOU OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW I AINT MAD CUZ U SPORT THAT NAME IF ANYONE IS MAD ITS UR HOMIE WITH THE MAD FACE :uh: YOU A CRASH DUMMY I GOT ALOT OF HOMIES FROM THE GTIMES DONT ACT STUPID CUZ U STEPPED IN SHIT AND I DIDNT HAVE NO NEGITIVITY
OR DISRESPESCT IN MY REPLY SO IF YOU TOOK IT THAT WAY THEN THATS THE WAY YOU TOOK I AINT TAKING BACK ANYTHING I SAID. ON THE REAL I SAY WHAT I SAY AND DO WHAT I DO BUT I DONT HOLD NOTHING BACK I OF ALL PEOPLE WILL TELL YOU I HATED VEGASRIDERS PERIOD MY ATTITUDE WAS FUCKEM ALL THEY SHOW NO LOVE AND DISH OUT HATE IF YOU AINT VEGAS YOU DONT MATTER. WELL I AINT AND THATS 100% TRUE WELL IF I DONT MATTER THEN ILL SHOW I CANT BE FUCKED WITH EITHER AND I SHOWED THIS TOWN I CAN HOLD MY OWN IN THIS LOWRIDING GAME WELL I GOT LOVE FOR THE CITY. I DONT CARE IF THE CRUISING SUX IN THIS TOWN AND I DONT CARE WHO LIKES ME EITHER FUCK ANGELBOY IF THAT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER. YOU CAN SAY THERE IS NO HATE BUT THERE IS ON BOTH SIDES AND ITS FOR THE WRONG DAM REASONS THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT GANGBANGING AND ALOT OF DUMMYS GET THE TWO MIXED UP. AND YOU CANT SAY THEY DONT BECAUSE EVRYTIME I HOPP AND LOST THEY ALWAYS SHOUT THERE CITY BEFORE THERE CLUB????? IF THIS WAS REAL LOWRIDING IT WOULDNT MATTER WHAT CITY WHERE IN BUT WHAT CARCLUB JUST BROKE ME THE FUCK OFF THATS WHEN U KNOW THERES UNITY NOT WHAT CITY IM IN I AINT FOR GOT I LIVE HERE TOO.. EITHER WAY IMMA SMASH THE BUMPER ON EVERYBODY IT DONT MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM ITS ALL THE SAME TO ME .


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 08:57 PM~10692305
> *wuzz up riders
> *


WHATS UP KING CHIVO THIS IS LIL MEME KEEP THIS REAL CALI RIDERS TOPIC GOIN LET THEM KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :werd: AND FOR ALL YOU FAKE MOTHER FUKERS KEEP THE HATE COMIN CAUSE ITS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup buick1984regal


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Lets just keep the knock offs spinning :thumbsup:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

CALI 4 NIA ...ALL DAY LONG.....FUCK THEM HATERZ.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10706844
> *all this cali vs. vegas is some bullshit were are not here to say who is better. this topic is for the REAL RIDERS not for the haters. so if your gonna get on this topic and talk about how it is all about vegas, or its not where your from is were your at then go hate on the other topic.
> now for all the real rider who don't care were everyone is from, were are we gonna roll this saturday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10709375
> *A HOMIE YES THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT CALIRIDERS HOMEBOY WHY THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT GOODTIMES THIS AND GOODTIMES THAT, DONT CHECK UR POST HOMIE CHECK YOURSELF ............
> ONE THIS TOPIC IS FOR RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS!!! I STARTED THIS TOPIC
> HOMEBOY I TOLD HOMIE TO POST THIS SHIT UP. SO ILL TELL YOU MY INTENTIONS ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF FUCKING HATERS AND FAKE AS RIDERS IN THIS CITY AND THERE AINT NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO CHANGE THAT IVE PUT IN WORK IN THIS CITY RIDER WISE AND GOT HATED ON FOR IT BY THE VEGAS RIDERS!!!!!  NOW THERE ARE SOME THAT ARE SOME REAL MUTHA FUCKAS I AINT SAYING VEGAS AINT SHIT I LIVE HERE BY CHOICE AND I LOVE IT HERE HOMIE FOR REAL. I MMA SAY THIS I GOT LOVE FOR THIS CITY BIG TIME BUT I READ MOST OF THE SHIT EVERYBODY POSTED. ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT HERE WHO JUST STRAIGHT OUT HATE THE RIDERS FROM CALI. YOU CAN SAY NO BUT FUCK YOU THATS 100% TRUE. I KNOW FIRST OFFF BECAUSE IVE BEEN IN A CC HERE AND ALL I GOT WAS HATE BECAUSE IM FROM CALI. AND I STILL WENT RIDING ON HOMIE YA I TALK ALOT OF SHIT ON HERE BUT FUCK WHAT UR GOING THROUGH ITS THE TRUTH STRAIGHT OUT.IM NOT GONNA MIX MY WORDS CUZ SOMEONE DONT WANNA HERE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

CALI RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10692473
> *WHAT UP BIG M THE REALEST RIDER IN THE CITY OF SIN!!!
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2008, 03:52 PM~10714570
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 stop the violence :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup big m and oj :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 22 2008, 03:55 PM~10714590
> *:0  :0  :0 stop the violence :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO VIOLENCE I JUST THINK THE HOMIE MADE A TYPE O IT SHOULD HAVE SAID ONE OF THE REALEST IN THE CITY OF SIN......BECAUSE I KNOW I BELONG AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST RIGHT ALONG WITH YOU BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10714688
> *NO VIOLENCE I JUST THINK THE HOMIE MADE A TYPE O IT SHOULD HAVE SAID ONE OF THE REALEST IN THE CITY OF SIN......BECAUSE I KNOW I BELONG AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST RIGHT ALONG WITH YOU BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


What happened to the LS OJ? And where u be on Sat nights???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10714688
> *NO VIOLENCE I JUST THINK THE HOMIE MADE A TYPE O IT SHOULD HAVE SAID ONE OF THE REALEST IN THE CITY OF SIN......BECAUSE I KNOW I BELONG AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST RIGHT ALONG WITH YOU BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 4 sho.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 22 2008, 03:56 PM~10714595
> *sup big m and oj  :biggrin:
> *


sup my niga


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10714688
> *NO VIOLENCE I JUST THINK THE HOMIE MADE A TYPE O IT SHOULD HAVE SAID ONE OF THE REALEST IN THE CITY OF SIN......BECAUSE I KNOW I BELONG AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST RIGHT ALONG WITH YOU BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS A TYPE O YOU ARE RIGHT. WHAT UP OJ ANOTHER RIDER WHO KEEPS IT 100 ALL DAY


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10712873
> *HOMIE READ THE "SHIT" STOP STEPPING IN IT. CHECK UR MEMBER IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I REPLYED TO HIM OHWELL. AND HOMIE YOU OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW I AINT MAD CUZ U SPORT THAT NAME IF ANYONE IS MAD ITS UR HOMIE WITH THE MAD FACE :uh: YOU A CRASH DUMMY I GOT ALOT OF HOMIES FROM THE GTIMES DONT ACT STUPID CUZ U STEPPED IN SHIT AND I DIDNT HAVE NO NEGITIVITY
> OR DISRESPESCT IN MY REPLY SO IF YOU TOOK IT THAT WAY THEN THATS THE WAY YOU TOOK I AINT TAKING BACK ANYTHING I SAID. ON THE REAL I SAY WHAT I SAY AND DO WHAT I DO BUT I DONT HOLD NOTHING BACK I OF ALL PEOPLE WILL TELL YOU I HATED VEGASRIDERS PERIOD MY ATTITUDE WAS FUCKEM ALL THEY SHOW NO LOVE AND DISH OUT HATE IF YOU AINT VEGAS YOU DONT MATTER. WELL I AINT AND THATS 100% TRUE WELL IF I DONT MATTER THEN ILL SHOW I CANT BE FUCKED WITH EITHER AND I SHOWED THIS TOWN I CAN HOLD MY OWN IN THIS LOWRIDING GAME WELL I GOT LOVE FOR THE CITY. I DONT CARE IF THE CRUISING SUX IN THIS TOWN AND I DONT CARE WHO LIKES ME EITHER FUCK ANGELBOY IF THAT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER. YOU CAN SAY THERE IS NO HATE BUT THERE IS ON BOTH SIDES AND ITS FOR THE WRONG DAM REASONS THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT GANGBANGING AND ALOT OF DUMMYS GET THE TWO MIXED UP. AND YOU CANT SAY THEY DONT BECAUSE EVRYTIME I HOPP AND LOST THEY ALWAYS SHOUT THERE CITY BEFORE THERE CLUB????? IF THIS WAS REAL LOWRIDING IT WOULDNT MATTER WHAT CITY WHERE IN BUT WHAT CARCLUB JUST BROKE ME THE FUCK OFF THATS WHEN U KNOW THERES UNITY NOT WHAT CITY IM IN I AINT FOR GOT I LIVE HERE TOO..
> EITHER WAY IMMA SMASH THE BUMPER ON EVERYBODY IT DONT MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM ITS  ALL THE SAME TO ME .
> *


10 4 angel thats cool i wasnt saying u were mad at our club was just sayin in general people cant be mad at a person wearing a GOODTIMES shirt...im not stepping into nothing doggie all of this is non of my buisness...im not sure what u mean by crash dummy? and yes angel u do hold it down and come out smashing bumper ive showed u nothing but love and u cant say i havent...u dont here me talking shit cuz we dont hop...but i sure will instigate some shit.. but whatever everythings good over here... hope to see everyone sunday im sure everyone will have a GOODTIME as long as the weather and the police allow..lets keep lowridin till the wheels fall off


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

sup


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@May 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10709767
> *Sup Big Marc.  What you know about Magnolia ave. homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> Im from Baldwin Park, lived in Valinda/ La Puente, Ontario and went to high school in Fontana. Worked on an ambulance downtown LA.  I've got Cali Pride to.  Now im living in this hot ass valley .  And its all good.  Nothin wrong with being proud of your roots as well as where your at.  Vegas has been good to me and  my family.  Im new to this shit.  So I wont even consider myself a "real rider" until my lac is official  and in them streets.  I think being "real"  is a term that means something different to ev'body.  To me it stands for that muthafucka who takes shorts and still  keeps his eyes on the prize.  Weather it be lowriding or not.
> ...


Magnolia Ave. was the shit in Riverside Co.,used to go out there when V-Max had his blk '63 Rag hopper,used to be the spot when Crenshaw and Bristol were shut down!Miss the good ole days! :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 22 2008, 06:20 PM~10715526
> *Magnolia Ave. was the shit in Riverside Co.,used to go out there when V-Max had his blk '63 Rag hopper,used to be the spot when Crenshaw and Bristol were shut down!Miss the good ole days! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

All u Valley cats,.... what ya'll know about flat out C-Saw BLVD! :biggrin: Wessiiiiiide!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: 6 Members: , bridah1, 96bigbody, spanks, StR8OuTofPOMONA, Impalacracker, crackerlac

whats up guys..... :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 07:56 PM~10716358
> *:biggrin: 6 Members: , bridah1, 96bigbody, spanks, StR8OuTofPOMONA, Impalacracker, crackerlac
> 
> whats up guys..... :cheesy:
> *


TTMFT :werd:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 07:56 PM~10716358
> *:biggrin: 6 Members: , bridah1, 96bigbody, spanks, StR8OuTofPOMONA, Impalacracker, crackerlac
> 
> whats up guys..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 07:56 PM~10716358
> *:biggrin: 6 Members: , bridah1, 96bigbody, spanks, StR8OuTofPOMONA, Impalacracker, crackerlac
> 
> whats up guys..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 07:56 PM~10716358
> *:biggrin: 6 Members: , bridah1, 96bigbody, spanks, StR8OuTofPOMONA, Impalacracker, crackerlac
> 
> whats up guys..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bridah1 (May 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ANGEL???


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: what up buick1984regal


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 08:58 PM~10716990
> *:biggrin: what up buick1984regal
> *


whats up homie  are you bringing your car out sunday


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@May 22 2008, 08:02 PM~10716442
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10712873
> *HOMIE READ THE "SHIT" STOP STEPPING IN IT. CHECK UR MEMBER IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I REPLYED TO HIM OHWELL. AND HOMIE YOU OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW I AINT MAD CUZ U SPORT THAT NAME IF ANYONE IS MAD ITS UR HOMIE WITH THE MAD FACE :uh: YOU A CRASH DUMMY I GOT ALOT OF HOMIES FROM THE GTIMES DONT ACT STUPID CUZ U STEPPED IN SHIT AND I DIDNT HAVE NO NEGITIVITY
> OR DISRESPESCT IN MY REPLY SO IF YOU TOOK IT THAT WAY THEN THATS THE WAY YOU TOOK I AINT TAKING BACK ANYTHING I SAID. ON THE REAL I SAY WHAT I SAY AND DO WHAT I DO BUT I DONT HOLD NOTHING BACK I OF ALL PEOPLE WILL TELL YOU I HATED VEGASRIDERS PERIOD MY ATTITUDE WAS FUCKEM ALL THEY SHOW NO LOVE AND DISH OUT HATE IF YOU AINT VEGAS YOU DONT MATTER. WELL I AINT AND THATS 100% TRUE WELL IF I DONT MATTER THEN ILL SHOW I CANT BE FUCKED WITH EITHER AND I SHOWED THIS TOWN I CAN HOLD MY OWN IN THIS LOWRIDING GAME WELL I GOT LOVE FOR THE CITY. I DONT CARE IF THE CRUISING SUX IN THIS TOWN AND I DONT CARE WHO LIKES ME EITHER FUCK ANGELBOY IF THAT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER. YOU CAN SAY THERE IS NO HATE BUT THERE IS ON BOTH SIDES AND ITS FOR THE WRONG DAM REASONS THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT GANGBANGING AND ALOT OF DUMMYS GET THE TWO MIXED UP. AND YOU CANT SAY THEY DONT BECAUSE EVRYTIME I HOPP AND LOST THEY ALWAYS SHOUT THERE CITY BEFORE THERE CLUB????? IF THIS WAS REAL LOWRIDING IT WOULDNT MATTER WHAT CITY WHERE IN BUT WHAT CARCLUB JUST BROKE ME THE FUCK OFF THATS WHEN U KNOW THERES UNITY NOT WHAT CITY IM IN I AINT FOR GOT I LIVE HERE TOO.. EITHER WAY IMMA SMASH THE BUMPER ON EVERYBODY IT DONT MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM ITS ALL THE SAME TO ME .
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE THESE FOOLS STILL HATING ON YOU... THEY DONT LIKE IT WHEN SOMEONE FROM CALI SMASHES THE BUMPER ON THERE ASS... FUCK THEM ALL FOOL KEEP SMASHING THAT BUMPER HOMIE....LET THEM KNOW
WHAT 
*CALI RIDERS *IS ABOUT...........


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TRUEVEGASRIDER......


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 22 2008, 09:00 PM~10717018
> *whats up homie   are you bringing your car out sunday
> *



:biggrin: we are doing some work on it this weekend..... :cheesy: 

but ill be there :biggrin: CALI RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10717589
> *WHATS UP TRUEVEGASRIDER......
> *



:thumbsup: GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bridah1_@May 22 2008, 08:13 PM~10716513
> *WHAT UP ANGEL???
> *


some more riders in the house


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

WHATS UP MR 87CUTT!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10717993
> *WHATS UP MR 87CUTT!!!
> *


whats up fool it me fattdogg FUCKING angels 6treallday this my shit now homie


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

coming back to the streets 1 MORE TIME FOR ALL THE HATERS THE RETURN OF THE REAL LUCCY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y94giA2PIYQ


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10709375
> *A HOMIE YES THE FUCK HE IS TALKING ABOUT CALIRIDERS HOMEBOY WHY THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT GOODTIMES THIS AND GOODTIMES THAT, DONT CHECK UR POST HOMIE CHECK YOURSELF ............
> ONE THIS TOPIC IS FOR RIDERS IN THE CITY OF VEGAS!!! I STARTED THIS TOPIC
> HOMEBOY I TOLD HOMIE TO POST THIS SHIT UP. SO ILL TELL YOU MY INTENTIONS ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF FUCKING HATERS AND FAKE AS RIDERS IN THIS CITY AND THERE AINT NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO CHANGE THAT IVE PUT IN WORK IN THIS CITY RIDER WISE AND GOT HATED ON FOR IT BY THE VEGAS RIDERS!!!!!  NOW THERE ARE SOME THAT ARE SOME REAL MUTHA FUCKAS I AINT SAYING VEGAS AINT SHIT I LIVE HERE BY CHOICE AND I LOVE IT HERE HOMIE FOR REAL. I MMA SAY THIS I GOT LOVE FOR THIS CITY BIG TIME BUT I READ MOST OF THE SHIT EVERYBODY POSTED. ON THE REAL THERE ARE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT HERE WHO JUST STRAIGHT OUT HATE THE RIDERS FROM CALI. YOU CAN SAY NO BUT FUCK YOU THATS 100% TRUE. I KNOW FIRST OFFF BECAUSE IVE BEEN IN A CC HERE AND ALL I GOT WAS HATE BECAUSE IM FROM CALI. AND I STILL WENT RIDING ON HOMIE YA I TALK ALOT OF SHIT ON HERE BUT FUCK WHAT UR GOING THROUGH ITS THE TRUTH STRAIGHT OUT.IM NOT GONNA MIX MY WORDS CUZ SOMEONE DONT WANNA HERE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.
> ...


 :biggrin: hey homie no disrespect lets jus ride :biggrin:  i got da balls too


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

THEN NONE TAKING AND I SEE YOU DO IT DONT TAKE MUCH TO COME TOGETHER AND START HAVING FUN AGAIN WE MEAN NO HATE IN ANY WAY HOMIE.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10718113
> *coming back to the streets 1 MORE TIME FOR ALL THE HATERS THE RETURN OF THE REAL LUCCY
> 
> 
> ...


MUDDAFUKKA YOU HAD TO SPILL THE BEANS HUH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 22 2008, 11:20 PM~10718268
> *THEN NONE TAKING AND I SEE YOU DO IT DONT TAKE MUCH TO COME TOGETHER AND START HAVING FUN AGAIN WE MEAN NO HATE IN ANY WAY HOMIE.
> *


coo homie


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up 6treyallday, 87CuTT :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 11:27 PM~10718289
> *:biggrin: whats up 6treyallday, 87CuTT :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 22 2008, 09:51 PM~10717609
> *:biggrin: we are doing some work on it this weekend..... :cheesy:
> 
> but ill be there            :biggrin:  CALI RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


u should bring out ur car so people could check it out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 22 2008, 11:22 PM~10718271
> *MUDDAFUKKA YOU HAD TO SPILL THE BEANS HUH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


when r u gonna bring it out??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@May 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10718365
> *u should bring out ur car so people could check it out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: goof in due time ,it will be out . i dont bring out cars half ass.......


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@May 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10718365
> *u should bring out ur car so people could check it out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: they dont have to check out shit :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@May 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10718365
> *u should bring out ur car so people could check it out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 22 2008, 05:26 PM~10715165
> *IT WAS A TYPE O YOU ARE RIGHT. WHAT UP OJ ANOTHER RIDER WHO KEEPS IT 100 ALL DAY
> *


THANK YOU SIR..... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 22 2008, 04:57 PM~10714969
> *What happened to the LS OJ? And where u be on Sat nights???
> *


THAT PIECE IS SITTING IN MY DRIVEWAY LOOKIN LIKE A GHETTO VET IN A WHEEL CHAIR.....IM TAKING IT APART AND SELLING THE ROLLIN CHASIS SOON SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED HIT ME ON THE PM TIP.........IM USUALLY THERE EVERY SAT I JUST LAY IN THE CUT AND STAY OUT OF THE LIME LIGHT......CAN'T DO TOO MUCH YAPING WITH NO CAR BUT SOON HOMIE SOON........ :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2008, 08:26 AM~10719478
> *THAT PIECE IS SITTING IN MY DRIVEWAY LOOKIN LIKE A  GHETTO VET IN A WHEEL CHAIR.....IM TAKING IT APART AND SELLING THE ROLLIN CHASIS SOON SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED HIT ME ON THE PM TIP.........IM USUALLY THERE EVERY SAT I JUST LAY IN THE CUT AND STAY OUT OF THE LIME LIGHT......CAN'T DO TOO MUCH YAPING WITH NO CAR BUT SOON HOMIE SOON........ :biggrin:
> *


Oooh i c. Still take a walk sometimes brudda. :biggrin: Hows the 4 commin? sing or dub?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 22 2008, 09:47 PM~10718113
> *coming back to the streets 1 MORE TIME FOR ALL THE HATERS THE RETURN OF THE REAL LUCCY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10718113
> *coming back to the streets 1 MORE TIME FOR ALL THE HATERS THE RETURN OF THE REAL LUCCY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10720498
> *Oooh i c.  Still take a walk sometimes brudda. :biggrin:    Hows the 4 commin? sing or dub?
> *


SLOW BUT STARTING TO PICK UP A LITTLE SPEED :biggrin: DOUBLE IS ALL I CAN FUCK WITH.....MUCH RESPECT TO THE SINGLE PUMPERS BUT I JUST CANT DO IT.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2008, 01:03 PM~10721381
> *SLOW BUT STARTING TO PICK UP A LITTLE SPEED :biggrin: DOUBLE IS ALL I CAN FUCK WITH.....MUCH RESPECT TO THE SINGLE PUMPERS BUT I JUST CANT DO IT.....
> *


LOOOL! I Feel u O. Im the same haha! im gonna try and single my caprice at first, but i kno that wont last. maybe so if i get it done up at LOCOS L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 23 2008, 01:17 PM~10721479
> *LOOOL! I Feel u O.  Im the same haha! im gonna try and single my caprice at first, but i kno that wont last.  maybe so if i get it done up at LOCOS L.A. :biggrin:
> *


MAN HOMIE MEME AINT BEEN IN THE GAME FOR LIKE FOUR YEARS ALREADY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 23 2008, 01:21 PM~10721502
> *MAN HOMIE MEME AINT BEEN IN THE GAME FOR LIKE FOUR YEARS ALREADY
> *


Im talkin bout Johny padre. He's the one that gets those Caprice's craccin on single


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10718113
> *ohhhhh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>:0 :0*


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:around:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup VRider :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 23 2008, 10:41 PM~10725684
> *Sup VRider :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: whats up man........


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

Q-vo Raza I just want too say someone here must have took some typing classes shit like a hole page ok :uh:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: 87CuTT............


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

GOD Mornin Ya'll! Cant wait to meet some of ya'll t'day! :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup C63?  Wuts the deal on BBQ and things like that, pay wise i mean?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Boffo? Aint seen you on in a while bro.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIES WERE PUTTING IT DOWN OUT THERE IN L.V.

* CALI RIDERS............ *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Today was way fun homies. Was coo than'a motha meetin ya'll 2. Good swangin btw!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 26 2008, 12:30 AM~10737235
> *Today was way fun homies.  Was coo than'a motha meetin ya'll 2. Good swangin btw!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO YOU MET THE HOMIES FROM THE CLUB...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10737245
> *SO YOU MET THE HOMIES FROM THE CLUB...
> *


4sho, had 2!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=34915016

LS vs Elco


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 26 2008, 12:55 AM~10737291
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=34915016
> 
> LS vs Elco
> *


 :biggrin: THATS RITE *CALI RIDERS *FOR THAT ASS.............


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP HEIGHTS....


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up big dog hows life in cali treatting u :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@May 26 2008, 12:02 PM~10738965
> *waz up big dog hows life in cali treatting u  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ITS COOL DOGGIE...


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=34940929


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP FUCKER...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10740135
> *:wave: WHATS UP FUCKER...
> *


whud up gee


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

CHILLIN...AYE CHIVO NATION THIS LILMEME STAY UP AND KEEP REPPIN THE SOUTHLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!VIVA LAS CHIVAS :werd:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10740168
> *CHILLIN...AYE CHIVO NATION THIS LILMEME  STAY UP AND KEEP REPPIN THE SOUTHLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!VIVA LAS CHIVAS  :werd:
> *


HAHAHA A FOOL THATS FATTDOGG DUM ASS THIS IS ME ANGEL HAHAHAH FUCKIN MEME


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 06:42 PM~10741173
> *HAHAHA A FOOL THATS FATTDOGG DUM ASS THIS IS ME ANGEL HAHAHAH FUCKIN MEME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 06:42 PM~10741173
> *HAHAHA A FOOL THATS FATTDOGG DUM ASS THIS IS ME ANGEL HAHAHAH FUCKIN MEME
> *


AYE CHIVO BOY WHEN YOU COMIN BY STEVENS SHOPFOR A LITTLE FRIENDLY BUMPER BEATING YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: JUST HIT STEVEN UP LATES,AND LEAVE THOSE GOATS ALONE THERE FOR COOKING NOT FUKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow: :werd:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@May 26 2008, 07:26 PM~10741548
> *AYE CHIVO BOY WHEN YOU COMIN BY STEVENS SHOPFOR A LITTLE FRIENDLY BUMPER BEATING YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: JUST HIT STEVEN UP LATES,AND LEAVE THOSE GOATS ALONE THERE FOR COOKING NOT FUKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: TELL STEVE O ILL BE THERE TO HURT HIS TURF IN THE BIG 909


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spanks_@May 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10741582
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 07:28 PM~10741570
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  TELL STEVE O ILL BE THERE TO HURT HIS TURF IN THE BIG 909
> *


HELL YA BUMPER BASHIN AT ITS BEST BOY


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@May 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10741663
> *HELL YA BUMPER BASHIN AT ITS BEST BOY
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!! "PULLIN UP NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!"


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 07:38 PM~10741674
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!  "PULLIN UP NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!"
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Coo meeting the CaliRiders that were present yesturday. Ya'll put it down yesturday the entire time. Thats whats up!! :0 :thumbsup: You guys need to bring them hoppers by the Comp spot on Sat nights man!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

My list of videos taken yesturday. Not all of em, just the ones with real action :thumbsup: A few pics in my pic profile too...

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ef-44a018ea1041


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 07:38 PM~10741674
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!  "PULLIN UP NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!"
> *


 :0 A FOOL YOU GONNA MAKE THESE FOOLS :tears: :tears: :tears: AGAIN... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10741772
> *Coo meeting the CaliRiders that were present yesturday.  Ya'll put it down yesturday the entire time. Thats whats up!! :0  :thumbsup:    You guys need to bring them hoppers by the Comp spot on Sat nights man!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE...I WAS'ENT PRESENT CAUSE I WAS OUT HERE IN CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10741772
> *Coo meeting the CaliRiders that were present yesturday.  Ya'll put it down yesturday the entire time. Thats whats up!! :0  :thumbsup:    You guys need to bring them hoppers by the Comp spot on Sat nights man!
> *


it was nice meeting you too


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: WAS UP BUICK1984REGAL....


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 26 2008, 08:16 PM~10741946
> *:wave: WAS UP BUICK1984REGAL....
> *


whats up homie


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

6trayallday wuz up homie GOOD hopp yesterday  :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

man dude itz hard 2 find riders out and get a good as cruise scene goin on i been lowrider since summer of laz year so ya ima yung gun but i wana roll deep let me kno wutz cracc'n shyt im down 4 n e thin CALI rydaz sin city and cali rydaz lets get it popp'n


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10742656
> *6trayallday wuz up homie GOOD hopp yesterday   :biggrin:
> *


man ol man THELORD HAS SPOKEN WHATS UP JESUS!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin: WHAT UP GUYS :cheesy:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 26 2008, 10:08 PM~10742947
> *:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:  WHAT UP GUYS :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: GO TURN OUT FOR CALIRIDERS


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 26 2008, 10:52 PM~10742810
> *man ol man THELORD HAS SPOKEN WHATS UP JESUS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: not much you going to work on the homie frame this week??


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 26 2008, 11:13 PM~10743485
> *:roflmao: not much you going to work on the homie frame this week??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 27 2008, 12:16 AM~10743504
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  do your thing homie


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: wheres all the cali riders :worship:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

que onda putos


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTMFT FOR ALL THEM CALI RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN WERE EVER THEY ARE !


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10747078
> *que onda putos
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDA BUEY... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Jew'cers! CA-Riders  :thumbsup: -Lemme know the next time a hop cracks so i can get more evidence on video! :biggrin: HD-VIDEO THAT IZ!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@May 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10750105
> *Sup Jew'cers!  CA-Riders   :thumbsup:    -Lemme know the next time a hop cracks so i can get more evidence on video!  :biggrin:  HD-VIDEO THAT IZ!
> *


shoot me the number so i can call you and let you know cuz it will be tommorow


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

6treyallday, crackerlac
it is on and cracking -er


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 27 2008, 09:36 PM~10750817
> *6treyallday, crackerlac
> it is on and cracking -er
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=34940929


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10751193
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=34940929
> *


Good video :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS REPEN AND STEPEN TO THE FULLEST!!! "KEEP THE GAME TRADITIONAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412024


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10747078
> *que onda putos
> *


waz up mister x :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP CALI RIDERS :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

THE REAL VIDEO...DREAM TEAM TOOK THAT..ONLY THING THAT WAS FALL'N WERE STAR'S & :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 03:17 PM~10756029
> *
> THE REAL VIDEO...DREAM TEAM TOOK THAT..ONLY THING THAT WAS FALL'N WERE STAR'S &  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA PUT THE WHOLE VIDEO UP AFTER YOU FOOLS CRY ABOUT US EDITING THE VIDEO YOU CHUMPS WENT AND DID THAT SHIT FUCKING HATERS
BIG PERM YOU KNOW YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF PERIOD.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 28 2008, 03:20 PM~10756056
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA  PUT THE WHOLE VIDEO UP AFTER YOU FOOLS CRY ABOUT US EDITING THE VIDEO YOU CHUMPS WENT AND DID THAT SHIT FUCKING HATERS
> BIG PERM YOU KNOW YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF PERIOD.
> *



ANGEL DAWG YOU KNO WUT YOU SAID,,YOU GET STUCK YOU LOST...BE A REAL RIDER HOMIE..TAKE THAT LOST...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

STUCK...STUCK..STUCK..STUCK..STUCK


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

IT LOOKED LIKE A GOOD HOP. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@May 28 2008, 04:49 PM~10756807
> *IT LOOKED LIKE A GOOD HOP. :thumbsup:
> *


YEA IT WAS A GOOD TIME..WE HAD FUN,,,ALL THIS MASA IZ JUS TALK..TYR'N TO GET STUFF CRACK'N.. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 05:34 PM~10757106
> *YEA IT WAS A GOOD TIME..WE HAD FUN,,,ALL THIS MASA IZ JUS TALK..TYR'N TO GET STUFF CRACK'N.. :biggrin:
> *


cough cough snitch cough


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

it was a good hop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

RICKY BOBIE I SEEYOU FOOL


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10756602
> *
> STUCK...STUCK..STUCK..STUCK..STUCK
> *


HE WON TAKE IT LIKE A MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 03:17 PM~10756029
> *
> THE REAL VIDEO...DREAM TEAM TOOK THAT..ONLY THING THAT WAS FALL'N WERE STAR'S &  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


NOPE CALI RIDERS ,SO HE GOT STUCK SO WHAT YOU LOST SO STOP :tears: AND TAKE THE LOST


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 03:17 PM~10756029
> *
> THE REAL VIDEO...DREAM TEAM TOOK THAT..ONLY THING THAT WAS FALL'N WERE STAR'S &  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


haha check that out poor ol 63 it was working so much harder than that elco i mean the 63 was having 2 licks to the elcos 1 haha guess thats the power of the darkside ,dont hate no weight just piston gates :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 28 2008, 10:54 PM~10759939
> *haha check that out poor ol 63 it was working so much harder than that elco i mean the 63 was having 2 licks to the elcos 1 haha guess thats the power of the darkside ,dont hate no weight just piston gates  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH PULL UP OR SHUT YOUR FUCKING GAY ENGLISH ASS UP FUCKIN CHEERASSLEADER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 28 2008, 10:54 PM~10759939
> *haha check that out poor ol 63 it was working so much harder than that elco i mean the 63 was having 2 licks to the elcos 1 haha guess thats the power of the darkside ,dont hate no weight just piston gates  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH PULL UP OR SHUT YOUR FUCKING GAY ENGLISH ASS UP FUCKIN CHEERASSLEADER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 AND THIS AINT ANGEL EITHER AND I GOT A HOPPER SO PULL UP OR SHUT!!!!! THE BIG CALIRIDERS MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

damn caliriders doing it ha


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 29 2008, 10:35 AM~10762340
> *damn caliriders doing it ha
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 29 2008, 11:35 AM~10762340
> *damn caliriders doing it ha
> *


what up BIG MIKE :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

WHUD UP CALIRIDERS


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up cali riders


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 30 2008, 05:35 PM~10773773
> *whats up cali riders
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 29 2008, 11:29 PM~10768473
> *WHUD UP CALIRIDERS
> *


 :werd: WAZ UP FOOL... AND WAZ UP TO ALL THE *CALIRIDERS* OUT THERE IN THE L.V.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@May 30 2008, 06:04 PM~10773934
> *:werd: WAZ UP FOOL...  AND WAZ UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS OUT THERE IN THE L.V.
> *



X2 back at u too...
:wave:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE CALI RIDERS THAT ELCO WAS SWANGING DAMN :worship:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 30 2008, 08:27 PM~10774750
> *TTMFT FOR THE CALI RIDERS THAT ELCO WAS SWANGING DAMN :worship:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 30 2008, 08:27 PM~10774750
> *TTMFT FOR THE CALI RIDERS THAT ELCO WAS SWANGING DAMN :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 29 2008, 09:51 AM~10761992
> *BITCH PULL UP OR SHUT YOUR FUCKING GAY ENGLISH ASS UP FUCKIN CHEERASSLEADER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


haha i dont need to pull up homie il let ron n big m wear your asses out plus my hoppers dont run 10000lbs of lead :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10776161
> *haha i dont need to pull up homie il let ron n big m wear your asses out plus my hoppers dont run 10000lbs of lead  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHEERLEADER KICKROCK DO YOU LET THEM HIT UR BITCH TOO????READ THE TOPIC TITLE UR NOT ONE SO BOUNCE


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10776324
> *CHEERLEADER KICKROCK DO YOU LET THEM HIT UR BITCH TOO????READ THE TOPIC TITLE UR NOT ONE SO BOUNCE
> *


CALI RIDERS
:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10776324
> *CHEERLEADER KICKROCK DO YOU LET THEM HIT UR BITCH TOO????READ THE TOPIC TITLE UR NOT ONE SO BOUNCE
> *


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10776161
> *haha i dont need to pull up homie il let ron n big m wear your asses out plus my hoppers dont run 10000lbs of lead  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you don't need lead to do 15 inches :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10776460
> *
> *


u lil english muffin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@May 31 2008, 09:22 AM~10777392
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> u lil english muffin :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 31 2008, 09:32 AM~10777436
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT TRIP BIG STEVE...WE KNO YOU BE BUMPER CHECK'N OUT THER IN TEXAS HOMIE...HOLD'N IT DOWN FOR BLACK MAGIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 31 2008, 07:22 AM~10776973
> *yeah you don't need lead to do 15 inches :biggrin:
> *


sounds about right ur caprice is hitting 15 inches!!!!!ur doing big thangs!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@May 31 2008, 01:30 PM~10778311
> *sounds about right ur caprice is hitting 15 inches!!!!!ur doing big thangs!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah im doing big thangs the sad part is im still servin vegas cars :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@May 31 2008, 01:56 PM~10778428
> *hell yeah im doing big thangs the sad part is im still servin vegas cars :biggrin:
> *


alright big head u were serving cars but u dont have the l s anymore. u havent even tried to hop the caprice.u been off the block for 2 months. and u aint serving me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 31 2008, 10:44 AM~10777695
> *DONT TRIP BIG STEVE...WE KNO YOU BE BUMPER CHECK'N OUT THER IN TEXAS HOMIE...HOLD'N IT DOWN FOR BLACK MAGIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i aint trippin homie i know you got these fools covered :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@May 29 2008, 07:07 PM~10766404
> *what up BIG MIKE :wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@May 31 2008, 02:00 PM~10778440
> *alright big head u were serving cars but u dont have the l s anymore. u havent even tried to hop the caprice.u been off the block for 2 months. and u aint serving me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you have been back on the block for a couple weeks now but still CALI RIDERS served you :biggrin: you should think about saving alot of money by not building hoppers cuz you still gonna get served


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10781770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you have been back on the block for a couple weeks now but still CALI RIDERS served you  :biggrin:  you should think about saving alot of money by not building hoppers cuz you still gonna get served
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10781770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you have been back on the block for a couple weeks now but still CALI RIDERS served you  :biggrin:  you should think about saving alot of money by not building hoppers cuz you still gonna get served
> *


dont trip though theres always next weekend!!!!!!! :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lead&solidbars (May 29, 2008)

L.a sets the bar and everyone knows that, allways trying to be like cali! so.cal


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 fuckin chavalas got smashed on.........talkin alll that shit ....they doing bad....... strait CaliRidaz all day everyday......... suckaz


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lead&solidbars_@Jun 2 2008, 04:31 PM~10782584
> *L.a sets the bar and everyone knows that, allways trying to be like cali! so.cal
> *


 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

whats up all caliriders..........................


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 2 2008, 10:37 PM~10784850
> *whats up all caliriders..........................
> *


SO SINCE U GOT SATURDAYS OFF BUT U STILL WERENT OUT LAST WEEKEND TO SERVE ME. WHEN R U COMING OUT WITH UR CAR??????? WHEN U GET INTERIOR, OR MAYBE WHEN U GET A FRAME THAT O.J HASNT SOLD U YET.I GUESS I GOTTA DO A STORAGE CALL!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 3 2008, 01:14 AM~10785497
> *SO SINCE U GOT SATURDAYS OFF BUT U STILL WERENT OUT LAST WEEKEND TO SERVE ME.  WHEN R U COMING OUT WITH UR CAR??????? WHEN U GET INTERIOR, OR MAYBE WHEN U GET A FRAME THAT O.J HASNT SOLD U YET.I GUESS I GOTTA DO A STORAGE CALL!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



well well talk about me talking shit and now look at who wants some. fool dont trip about my car its a show/street/family-wagon killer. And just cause u hear shit from people dont think its true.....its been a month since anyone has seen my car fool..............and my saturdays off start this weekend. maybe u should get a real job and stop trying to get money but suing people.............like walmart..acting like u fell.... 
:buttkick: and so what where i keep my car bitch.....like none of u fools have ever had a car in storage. if anyone has beef with me,caliriders,angel im allways at shows,bbq,hops and ALLWAYS have a t-shirt with TRUEVEGASRIDER on the back or CALIRIDERS . :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 3 2008, 12:49 AM~10785576
> *... if anyone has beef with me,caliriders,angel im allways at shows,bbq,hops and ALLWAYS have a t-shirt with TRUEVEGASRIDER on the back or CALIRIDERS . :thumbsup:
> *


sopas! :biggrin: what's up dogg?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 3 2008, 11:55 AM~10788098
> *sopas!  :biggrin:  what's up dogg?
> *



whats up fool how u been? hows ur boy doing?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10788149
> *whats up fool how u been? hows ur boy doing?
> *


I been good. He's good, he over here wearing my shirt :rofl:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: TVR


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 3 2008, 12:13 PM~10788247
> *:wave:  :wave: TVR
> *




:biggrin: whats up 99expo just here


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SkysDaLimit, truevegasrider, fatdaddylv

whats up curly.......... :wave:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

double post...


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 3 2008, 03:11 PM~10789646
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


the elco is ready and calling out perm right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

*HOP AT SAM BOYD STADIUM PARK IN 1 HOUR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jun 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10790331
> *HOP AT SAM BOYD STADIUM PARK IN 1 HOUR!!!!!!!!
> *


Serio? LMK ill take the cam


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 3 2008, 05:46 PM~10790387
> *Serio? LMK ill take the cam
> *


Yup!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jun 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10782388
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 *CALIRIDERS* BUSTING THAT ASS AGAIN....


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:angry: yup smashin them haterz........caliridaz


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 3 2008, 01:49 AM~10785576
> *well well talk about me talking shit and now look at who wants some. fool dont trip about my car its a show/street/family-wagon killer. And just cause u hear shit from people dont think its true.....its been a month since anyone has seen my car fool..............and my saturdays off start this weekend. maybe u should get a real job and stop trying to get money but suing people.............like walmart..acting like u fell....
> :buttkick: and so what where i keep my car bitch.....like none of u fools have ever had a car in storage. if anyone has beef with me,caliriders,angel im allways at shows,bbq,hops and ALLWAYS have a t-shirt with TRUEVEGASRIDER on the back or CALIRIDERS . :thumbsup:
> *


it aint got nothing to do with cali riders, angel or any of them ur the 1 thats cool at the park then talk shit on the computer. if u gotta problem with me then u let me know when ur car is ready!!!!! the wagon will be out again this weekend.so let me know when ur ready!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10792517
> *it aint got nothing to do with cali riders, angel or any of them ur the 1 thats cool at the park then talk shit on the computer. if u gotta problem with me then u let me know when ur car is ready!!!!! the wagon will be out again this weekend.so let me know when ur ready!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for reals goof ur getting to be a fuckin lame stop talking and handle it everytime u talk you get chopped up ur getting annoying homie so shut the fuck up untill you come out again and do something running ur mouth like that and always getting chopped up make u look like a hater and we going start smashing haters!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 4 2008, 10:27 AM~10796395
> *for reals goof ur getting to be a fuckin lame stop talking and handle it everytime u talk you get chopped up ur getting annoying homie so shut the fuck up untill you come out again and do something running ur mouth like that and always getting chopped up make u look like a hater andCALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST*


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 4 2008, 05:58 PM~10800154
> *:werd:
> 
> WHATS UP 6treyallday........ CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST
> *


WHATS UP PERRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVSB9eI8CYQ


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-hdxz_2F1k


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jun 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10801420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVSB9eI8CYQ
> *


WE ALREADY KNOW UR HOMIE GOT SERVED ESE


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

GOOD HOP ANGEL BOY CHOPPED THAT BOY UP WITH HIS CLEAN TRE. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOSE AMIGOS L.V.CC (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Jun 5 2008, 05:36 AM~10803433
> *GOOD HOP ANGEL BOY CHOPPED THAT BOY UP WITH HIS CLEAN TRE. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Jun 5 2008, 05:36 AM~10803433
> *GOOD HOP ANGEL BOY CHOPPED THAT BOY UP WITH HIS CLEAN TRE. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:  these boys took the loss but there talking bout "you didnt serve me" ahh yes the fuck i did!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 hahahah good lookin out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 5 2008, 11:29 AM~10805410
> *:thumbsup:    these boys took the loss but there talking bout "you didnt serve me" ahh yes the fuck i did!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  hahahah good lookin out
> *


DAM YOU WON & YOU STILL :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Jun 5 2008, 05:36 AM~10803433
> *GOOD HOP ANGEL BOY CHOPPED THAT BOY UP WITH HIS CLEAN TRE. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10806497
> *DAM YOU WON & YOU STILL :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


HE GOT IT FROM WATCHING YOU GUY'S... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT IS WHAT YOU GUYS DO.... :yes: :yes: :yes: *LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER....* ALL DAY EVERY DAY...........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 5 2008, 03:16 PM~10807088
> *HE GOT IT FROM WATCHING YOU GUY'S... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT IS WHAT YOU GUYS DO....  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.... ALL DAY EVERY DAY...........
> *


THEN PULL THE FUC UP..FUC'N LAME ASS CHEERLEADER...PULL UP OR SHUT UP..
DONT TALK BOUT IT..BE BOUT IT....PUT DOWN YOUR POM POM'S..FUC'N LAME..


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> *I KNEW IT WAS GONNA GET YOU WERE IT HURTS TUBBY WUBBY.......* :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> > YEA YOU ON THE OTHER END OF THE SCREEN...A REAL TOUGH GUY...JUS KEEP ON E BANG'N...FUC'N CHEERLEADER..YOU BETTER PUT DOWN YOUR POM POM'S YOU MIGHT LOSE YOUR GRIP FROM ANGEL'S BALL'S.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 5 2008, 04:12 PM~10807512
> *AIN'T NOBODY E BANG'N TUBBY WUBBY HAD A TRE.... JUST SHIT TALKING....... YOU MUST LIKE PEOPLES BALLS DONT YOU SEEMS LIKE YOU CANT KEEP THEM OUT YOUR MOUTH........</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 5 2008, 04:23 PM~10807617
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'><span style=\'color:red\'>WTF YOU TALK'N BOUT BALL'S FOR..YOU THE ONE SWING'N FROM EM. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> TUBBY WUBBY HAS A TRE..GET IT RITE..FUC'N LAME  </span> :*


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 5 2008, 04:23 PM~10807617
> *<span style='color:blue'>these fools think that im you hahaha they dont even know whats on the other end a perm ask derrol who pomona sgv is
> 
> 
> :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: * I'M SGV-POMONA SUCKER............DO WHAT YOU DO BEST TUBBY WUBBY KEEP* :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10810084
> *:biggrin:  I'M SGV-POMONA SUCKER............DO WHAT YOU DO BEST TUBBY WUBBY KEEP  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 5 2008, 09:28 PM~10809951
> *these fools think that im you hahaha they dont even know whats on the other end a perm ask derrol who pomona sgv is
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: SUM CHIPPER :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10811005
> *:dunno:  :dunno: SUM CHIPPER :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 6 2008, 09:16 AM~10812440
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :nicoderm: :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10811005
> *:dunno:  :dunno: SUM CHIPPER :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: OH IM SORRY REJECT............... TUBBY WUBBY GOT HIS FEELINGS HURT.........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10816561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  OH IM SORRY REJECT............... TUBBY WUBBY GOT HIS FEELINGS HURT.........
> *


 DAM HOMIE U STILL :tears:...2,4,6,8 ANGEL IS SO GREAT..THAT'S WHAT YOU BE SAY'N AT CHEERLEADING PRACTIC :roflmao: 
YOU SAY IM A REJECT,,,BUT YOU A CHIPPER & A CHEERLEADER..SO THAT MAKE'S YOU A CHIPALEADER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10819001
> * DAM HOMIE U STILL  :tears:...2,4,6,8 ANGEL IS SO GREAT..THAT'S WUT YOU SAY AT CHEERLEADING PRACTIC :roflmao:
> YOU SAY IM A REJECT,,,BUT YOU A CHIPPER & A CHEERLEADER..SO THAT MAKE'S YOU A CHIPALEADER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


WHAT IT DO NICCA


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 7 2008, 11:48 AM~10819013
> *WHAT IT DO NICCA
> *


SUP HOMIE..JUS KCK'N IT DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

chipaleader :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

chipaleader :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up pomona sgv what u up to big dog


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jun 7 2008, 07:18 PM~10820680
> *waz up pomona sgv what u up to big dog
> *


NOTHING MUCH BIG DOG JUST HERE CHILLN IN THE SOUTH SIDE........... WAZ UP WITH YOU YOU FOOLS STILL MAKEN THEM CRY BABYS DO WHAT THEY DO BEST :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> DAM HOMIE U STILL  :tears:...2,4,6,8 ANGEL IS SO GREAT..THAT'S WHAT YOU BE SAY'N AT CHEERLEADING PRACTIC :roflmao:
> YOU SAY IM A REJECT,,,BUT YOU A CHIPPER & A CHEERLEADER..SO THAT MAKE'S YOU A CHIPALEADER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> 
> FUCKEN.........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

^^^


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 7 2008, 09:34 PM~10821320
> *WELL THEN YOU MUST BE A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

CHIPALEADER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jun 8 2008, 10:32 AM~10823103
> *CHIPALEADER    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think ur in the wrong topic, read it "real riders" this is not the las vegas topic......

:scrutinize:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 05:44 PM~10825037
> *i think ur in the wrong topic, read it "real riders" this is not the las vegas topic......
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


trace probably got more money in his car then u made in ur whole life :biggrin: respect ur elders :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 7 2008, 10:38 PM~10821620
> *WELL THEN YOU MUST BE A
> CHICKEN
> 
> ...


DONT START WITH THAT SHIT..EVERY TIME YOU CALLED ME OUT WE HOPPED..
YOU KNO IM DOWN W/E DAWG..& I CAN TAKE MY LOSS..SO ALL THO'S HATER'S CAN
PULL THE FUC UP & GET BROKE OFF..& IM WORK'N ON MY HYDRO'S..U KNO I DONT BE
BULLSHIT'N..SO WHEN I GET MY SHIT BACK TOGETHER IT'S ON HOMIE..& YOU KNO THIS....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 05:44 PM~10825037
> *i think ur in the wrong topic, read it "real riders" this is not the las vegas topic......
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


IDK WHY YOU EVEN TALK'N CUZ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR ON THE STREET..
YOUR JUS A CHEERLEADER :roflmao: PULL UP OR SHUT UP..CHIPPER :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10825439
> *DONT START WITH THAT SHIT..EVERY TIME YOU CALLED ME OUT WE HOPPED..
> YOU KNO IM DOWN W/E DAWG..& I CAN TAKE MY LOSS..SO ALL THO'S HATER'S CAN
> PULL THE FUC UP & GET BROKE OFF..& IM WORK'N ON MY HYDRO'S..U KNO I DONT BE
> ...


damn perm u must have took typing classes in high school cuz ur punctuation is awesome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 06:48 PM~10825414
> *trace probably got more money in his car then u made in ur whole life :biggrin:  respect ur elders  :biggrin:
> *



damn i havent talked shit and here u guys come looking for some :uh:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 06:56 PM~10825464
> *IDK WHY YOU EVEN TALK'N CUZ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR ON THE STREET..
> YOUR JUS A CHEERLEADER  :roflmao:  PULL UP OR SHUT UP..CHIPPER :0
> *




fool u want to talk about cheerleader thats funny that ron always has to hit ur switch and u only bring out that impala when ron is out.......since he was not out saturday u where out but no impala. And also he gets in with the dream team
then i see u with the dream team.
:loco: plus i think vida Guerra gets on the switches better then you.


----------



## VEGAS_CRUISER (May 24, 2006)

ATTENTION: VEGAS CAR CLUBS A MEMBER OF STREET PLAYERZ C.C. HAS PASSED AWAY LAST NIGHT TONY MOONEY. TONY WAS THE SON OF DOG THE PRESIDENT OF STREET PLAYERZ FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW. WE WERE ASKED TO ORGANIZE A CRUISE FOR SUNDAY THE 15 OF JUNE. START OF THE CRUISE WILL BE AT THE CORNER OF VEGAS DR. AND DECATUR TO SILVER BOWL PARK ON E OF BOULDER HWY ON RUSSELL. MEET UP AT 11AM ROLL OUT 12AM. COME OUT SHOW SOME LOVE FOR STREET PLAYERZ BRING YOUR OWN FOOD AND DRINK AND HELP SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER THROUGH A ROUGH TIME THANK YOU.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10825439
> *DONT START WITH THAT SHIT..EVERY TIME YOU CALLED ME OUT WE HOPPED..
> YOU KNO IM DOWN W/E DAWG..& I CAN TAKE MY LOSS..SO ALL THO'S HATER'S CAN
> PULL THE FUC UP & GET BROKE OFF..& IM WORK'N ON MY HYDRO'S..U KNO I DONT BE
> ...


LAH BLAH BLAH ITS NOT SO ILL JUST BE A HATER FOR YOU ONLY SO I CAN GET A HOPPP FASTER THATS ALL


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 06:48 PM~10825414
> *trace probably got more money in his car then u made in ur whole life :biggrin:  respect ur elders  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING HE IS BETTER THEN EVERYBODY CUZ I GOT A 37 MASTER THAT I CAN BUST OUT CLEANER IN 1 MONTH NOT 10 YEARS YOU SEE WHO GIVES A FUCK AND MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING BECAUSE UR A CHIPLEADER TOO GOT BROKE OFF AND HAVENT EVN THOUGHT OF GETTING SOME GET BACKK........LOL.... U DOING BADD


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS_CRUISER_@Jun 8 2008, 07:38 PM~10825785
> *ATTENTION: VEGAS CAR CLUBS A MEMBER OF STREET PLAYERZ C.C. HAS PASSED AWAY LAST NIGHT TONY MOONEY. TONY WAS THE SON OF DOG THE PRESIDENT OF STREET PLAYERZ FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW. WE WERE ASKED TO ORGANIZE A CRUISE FOR SUNDAY THE 15 OF JUNE. START OF THE CRUISE WILL BE AT THE CORNER OF VEGAS DR. AND DECATUR TO SILVER BOWL PARK ON E OF BOULDER HWY ON RUSSELL.  MEET UP AT 11AM ROLL OUT 12AM. COME OUT SHOW SOME LOVE FOR STREET PLAYERZ BRING YOUR OWN FOOD AND DRINK AND HELP SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER THROUGH A ROUGH TIME THANK YOU.
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE. SORRY FOR THE LOST


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10819001
> *I MEAN SINCE ALL YOU DO IS STAND AROUND AND CHEER RON ON TO HIT YOUR BITCH....... I MEAN SWITCH</span>........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 05:44 PM~10825037
> *i think ur in the wrong topic, read it "real riders" this is not the las vegas topic......
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


Now look Lil Homie, I mean no derespect to anyone, but the fuck come from!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

cool cool just keeping real..........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:angel: :angel.: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS DOG..MAY HE REST IN PIECE :angel: :angel:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

All the drama and emotions in this thread. I should cancel my satellite subscription :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10825671
> *damn i havent talked shit and here u guys come looking for some :uh:
> *


MAS PUTO :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10826028
> *SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING HE IS BETTER THEN EVERYBODY CUZ I GOT A 37 MASTER THAT I CAN BUST OUT CLEANER IN 1 MONTH NOT 10 YEARS YOU SEE  WHO GIVES A FUCK AND MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT  BE TALKING BECAUSE UR A CHIPLEADER TOO GOT BROKE OFF AND HAVENT EVN THOUGHT OF GETTING SOME GET BACKK........LOL.... U DOING BADD
> *


THATS BUENO CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: ILL BE BACK CHIPPIN OR NOT WHO CARES ILL JUST BREAK OFF UR BOYS BIG BODY SINCE I COULDNT GET SERGIO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10826028
> *SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING HE IS BETTER THEN EVERYBODY CUZ I GOT A 37 MASTER THAT I CAN BUST OUT CLEANER IN 1 MONTH NOT 10 YEARS YOU SEE  WHO GIVES A FUCK AND MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT  BE TALKING BECAUSE UR A CHIPLEADER TOO GOT BROKE OFF AND HAVENT EVN THOUGHT OF GETTING SOME GET BACKK........LOL.... U DOING BADD
> *


It's a 38. I built that mother fucker in 14 months, And been bangin it for 3 1/2 years, got more miles on it than your daily. You should build one, we need more nice rides on the streets!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 08:28 PM~10826258
> *THATS BUENO CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin: ILL BE BACK CHIPPIN OR NOT WHO CARES ILL JUST BREAK OFF UR BOYS BIG BODY  SINCE I COULDNT GET SERGIO :0  :biggrin:
> *


You must be doing something right Popeye cause Sergio and his boy SD. bought just about every comp motor we had in stock this week !!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10825773
> *fool u want to talk about cheerleader thats funny that ron always has to hit ur switch and u only bring out that impala when ron is out.......since he was not out saturday u where out  but no impala. And also he gets in with the dream team
> then i see u with the dream team.
> :loco: plus i think vida Guerra gets on the switches better then you.
> *


 *MISTER TIEMPO, LATIN LEGACY OH I MEAN MAJESTIC CAR CLUB MEMBER.......... *</span>:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10825773
> *fool u want to talk about cheerleader thats funny that ron always has to hit ur switch and u only bring out that impala when ron is out.......since he was not out saturday u where out  but no impala. And also he gets in with the dream team
> then i see u with the dream team.
> :loco: plus i think vida Guerra gets on the switches better then you.
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUN'Y ABOUT VIDA HIT'N THE SWITCH.. :roflmao: 
YOU TALK ABOUT ME GET'N IN THE DREAM TEAM...DONT IT SAY ON YOUR AVATAR
TRUE VEGAS RIDER....BUT YOUR IN CALIRIDERS...I GUESS THAT SAY'S IT ALL  
SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP..YOUR STILL A CHEERLEADER :0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10826307
> *You must be doing something right Popeye cause Sergio and his boy SD. bought just about every comp motor we had in stock this week !!!
> *


  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: I SEE YOU TUBBY WUBBY............. :buttkick:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

TUBBY WUBBY WOBBLE WOBBLE......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 8 2008, 09:08 PM~10826688
> *:biggrin:  I SEE YOU TUBBY WUBBY............. :buttkick:
> *


YEA CHIPALEADER YOU SEE ME ON THAT BUMPER..THAT GROUNDS MEN SHIT WAS FUN'Y..SO WUT ARE YOU?? A STALKER OR THE PRESIDENT OF MY FAN CLUB....
YEA IT WAS J&J WHEN IT WAS IN THE 60'S CHIPPIN...NOW IT'S IN THE 80'S BUMPPER
CHECK'N..WHY DONT YOU SELL ME YOUR CHIPPRICE FOR I CAN HAVE A BUCKET TO HOP ANGEL :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

tvr :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

hows work hommie did u get ther in time


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10826532
> *THAT SHIT WAS FUN'Y ABOUT VIDA HIT'N THE SWITCH.. :roflmao:
> YOU TALK ABOUT ME GET'N IN THE DREAM TEAM...DONT IT SAY ON YOUR AVATAR
> TRUE VEGAS RIDER....BUT YOUR IN CALIRIDERS...I GUESS THAT SAY'S IT ALL
> ...


thats right truevegasrider fool , and since none of these vegas clubs are true riders CALIRIDERS are here to show u how its really done. by the way stop saying pull up or shut up cause when u say it, it sounds gay.....CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool...by the way ...................when is ron going to be back cause i know thats the only time we can call u out......or maybe u can get vida on the phone to come and hit ur switch. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10827008
> *thats right truevegasrider fool , and since none of these vegas clubs are true riders CALIRIDERS are here to show u how its really done. by the way stop saying pull up or shut up cause when u say it, it sounds gay.....CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool...by the way ...................when is ron going to be back cause i know thats the only time we can call u out......or maybe u can get vida on the phone to come and hit ur switch. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jun 8 2008, 09:38 PM~10826995
> *hows work hommie did u get ther in time
> *



yeah doing 90 on the freeway , i got here on time 5:59pm


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST A ? WHAT MAKES A REAL RIDER SINCE NONE OF US ARE ONE I JUST NEED A DEFINITION BCUZ I WANTA GROW UP TO BE ONE....CUZ I GUESS HAVIN CLEAN CARS AND BRINGIN THEM OUT MEANS NOTHIN RITE... HOPPIN IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT RITE BUT ALL OF U DONT HOP JUST ANGEL AND SERGIO...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 09:43 PM~10827045
> *JUST A ? WHAT MAKES A REAL RIDER SINCE NONE OF US ARE ONE I JUST NEED A DEFINITION BCUZ I WANTA GROW UP TO BE ONE....
> *



no use of telling you , its just a dream like the dream team........for you :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 09:46 PM~10827079
> *no use of telling you , its just a dream like the dream team........for you :cheesy:
> *


THATS FUNNY THAT U SAY ITS A DREAM TO ME BUT U GOT NO CREDIBILITY TALKIN SHIT I THINK U SHOULD JUST BE QUIET UNTILL UR CAR COMES OUT CUZ UR OWN MEMBERS TELL ME THEY AINT SEEN UR CAR HOMIE.. I KNOW IM A RIDER CUS I DRIVE MY CAR WHILE U DREAM ABOUT FINISHIN URS SO WHEN UR DONE ILL SEE U IN THE STREETS.. AND WHAT MAKES U A REAL RIDER HAS ANYONE EVERY SEEN U IN A CAR HOMIE...OR JUST THE ONES U PUT ON MY SPACE...MAN UR A FAKE HOMIE I THINK VEGAS HAS BOUGHT ENOUGH OF UR WOOF TICKETS..


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10826871
> *YEA CHIPALEADER YOU SEE ME ON THAT BUMPER..THAT GROUNDS MEN SHIT WAS FUN'Y..SO WUT ARE YOU?? A STALKER OR THE PRESIDENT OF MY FAN CLUB....
> YEA IT WAS J&J WHEN IT WAS IN THE 60'S  CHIPPIN...NOW IT'S IN THE 80'S BUMPPER
> CHECK'N..WHY DONT YOU SELL ME YOUR CHIPPRICE FOR I CAN HAVE A BUCKET TO HOP ANGEL :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 WHY YOU DONT WANT TO USE YOUR BUCKET TO HOP ANY MORE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10827008
> *thats right truevegasrider fool , and since none of these vegas clubs are true riders CALIRIDERS are here to show u how its really done. by the way stop saying pull up or shut up cause when u say it, it sounds gay.....CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool...by the way ...................when is ron going to be back cause i know thats the only time we can call u out......or maybe u can get vida on the phone to come and hit ur switch. :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNO WUT'S GAY IZ YOU SAY'N YOU A RIDER..YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR ON THE STREET'S...ONLY THING YOU RIDE'N IZ ANGELS NUT'S...I WOULD DO A HOUSE CALL..
BUT IT'S SUNDAY & THE STORAGE IZ CLOSED WHERE YOU KEEP YOUR CAR :0 ...
YOUR JUS A LAME ASS CHEERLEADER..SO WHEN YOU PUT DOWN YOUR POM POM'S
YOU CAN PULL UP ON ME & GET BROKE THE FUC OFF :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10827110
> *THATS FUNNY THAT U SAY ITS A DREAM TO ME BUT U GOT NO CREDIBILITY TALKIN SHIT  I THINK U SHOULD JUST BE QUIET UNTILL UR CAR COMES OUT CUZ UR OWN MEMBERS TELL ME THEY AINT SEEN UR CAR HOMIE.. I KNOW IM A RIDER CUS I DRIVE MY CAR WHILE U DREAM ABOUT FINISHIN URS SO WHEN UR DONE ILL SEE U IN THE STREETS.. AND WHAT MAKES U A REAL RIDER HAS ANYONE EVERY SEEN U IN A CAR HOMIE...OR JUST THE ONES U PUT ON MY SPACE...MAN UR A FAKE HOMIE I THINK VEGAS HAS BOUGHT ENOUGH OF UR WOOF TICKETS..
> *


X2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 8 2008, 10:02 PM~10827204
> *WHY YOU DONT WANT TO USE YOUR BAD ASS 63 TO HOP ANY MORE........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S FOR THE COMPLAMENT...NAW WHEN I HOP A BUCKET...I WANT TO USE A BUCKET...SO WHY DONT YOU SELL ME THE CHIPPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10827008
> *thats right truevegasrider fool , and since none of these vegas clubs are true riders CALIRIDERS are here to show u how its really done. by the way stop saying pull up or shut up cause when u say it, it sounds gay.....CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool........  :biggrin:
> *


:no: Vegas blvd takes offense to that fool :nicoderm: :cheesy:
Hit me up about those items I asked you about


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10826307
> *You must be doing something right Popeye cause Sergio and his boy SD. bought just about every comp motor we had in stock this week !!!
> *


not all of them we bought 2 out of 3. i tried to buy the third one but goof didn't want to sell it to me :angry:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 8 2008, 10:17 PM~10827326
> *not all of them we bought 2 out of 3. i tried to buy the third one but goof didn't want to sell it to me :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10827110
> *THATS FUNNY THAT U SAY ITS A DREAM TO ME BUT U GOT NO CREDIBILITY TALKIN SHIT  I THINK U SHOULD JUST BE QUIET UNTILL UR CAR COMES OUT CUZ UR OWN MEMBERS TELL ME THEY AINT SEEN UR CAR HOMIE.. I KNOW IM A RIDER CUS I DRIVE MY CAR WHILE U DREAM ABOUT FINISHIN URS SO WHEN UR DONE ILL SEE U IN THE STREETS.. AND WHAT MAKES U A REAL RIDER HAS ANYONE EVERY SEEN U IN A CAR HOMIE...OR JUST THE ONES U PUT ON MY SPACE...MAN UR A FAKE HOMIE I THINK VEGAS HAS BOUGHT ENOUGH OF UR WOOF TICKETS..
> *


ALLRIGHT BADTIMER I MEAN GOODTIMER ILL SEE U ON THE STREETS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10827213
> *YOU KNO WUT'S GAY IZ YOU SAY'N YOU A RIDER..YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR ON THE STREET'S...ONLY THING YOU RIDE'N IZ ANGELS NUT'S...I WOULD DO A HOUSE CALL..
> BUT IT'S SUNDAY & THE STORAGE IZ CLOSED WHERE YOU KEEP YOUR CAR :0 ...
> YOUR JUS A LAME ASS CHEERLEADER..SO WHEN YOU PUT DOWN YOUR POM POM'S
> ...



FOOL IT IS OPEN I JUST DONT THINK THEY LET TRAILERS IN FOOL THATS ALL U ARE A TRAILER QUEEN ..........


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: truevegasrider, streetplayer, goof, POPEYE4RMGT, spanks, THELORD4RMGT, THE REAL SMALL M


:wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:27 PM~10827385
> *ALLRIGHT BADTIMER I MEAN GOODTIMER ILL SEE U ON THE STREETS
> *


DUDE DONT TALK ABOUT MY FUCKIN CLUB HOMIE I SAID NOTHING ABOUT URS HOMIE SO U NEED TO WATCH THAT SHIT THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH GOODTIMES...THE REST OF CALI RIDERS COOL THEY TALK SHIT THEY BACK IT UP... U ON ANOTHER HAND AINT SHIT IN MY BOOK.. THATS RITE U WILL SEE ME IN THE STREETS... AND I BET U DONT EVEN LOOK MY WAY LIKE THE LAST 3 TIMES I SEEN U... U FAKE


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 8 2008, 10:17 PM~10827326
> *not all of them we bought 2 out of 3. i tried to buy the third one but goof didn't want to sell it to me :angry:
> *


IVE KNOWN U TOO LONG TO DO SOME SHIT LIKE ! :THAT IF I HAD A COMP MOTOR IN THE WAGON ID HOOK U UP BUT I DONT HAVE ANY.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:35 PM~10827465
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: truevegasnuttrider, streetplayer, goof, POPEYE4RMGT, spanks, THELORD4RMGT, THE REAL SMALL M
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 10:36 PM~10827471
> *DUDE DONT TALK ABOUT MY FUCKIN CLUB HOMIE I SAID NOTHING ABOUT URS HOMIE SO U NEED TO WATCH THAT SHIT THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH GOODTIMES...THE REST OF CALI RIDERS COOL THEY TALK SHIT THEY BACK IT UP... U ON ANOTHER HAND AINT SHIT IN MY BOOK.. THATS RITE U WILL SEE ME IN THE STREETS... AND I BET U DONT EVEN LOOK MY WAY LIKE THE LAST 3 TIMES I SEEN U... U FAKE
> *



OH SO NOW IM THE ONE ON THE SHIT LIST......MAN I WAS OFF THIS SHIT FOR A WEEK AND I JUST START LOOKING ON LIL AND SHIT STARTS UP......LIKE I SAID SEE U IN THE STREETS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 8 2008, 10:37 PM~10827480
> *IVE KNOWN U TOO LONG TO DO SOME SHIT LIKE ! :THAT IF I HAD A COMP MOTOR IN THE WAGON ID HOOK U UP BUT I DONT HAVE ANY.
> *



:0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 10:36 PM~10827471
> *DUDE DONT TALK ABOUT MY FUCKIN CLUB HOMIE I SAID NOTHING ABOUT URS HOMIE SO U NEED TO WATCH THAT SHIT THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH GOODTIMES...THE REST OF CALI RIDERS COOL THEY TALK SHIT THEY BACK IT UP... U ON ANOTHER HAND AINT SHIT IN MY BOOK.. THATS RITE U WILL SEE ME IN THE STREETS... AND I BET U DONT EVEN LOOK MY WAY LIKE THE LAST 3 TIMES I SEEN U... U FAKE
> *



JUST CAUSE MY CAR IS IN THE WORKS, IT DONT MEAN TO GET BRAVE..........MY CAR WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:40 PM~10827503
> *OH SO NOW IM THE ONE ON THE SHIT LIST......MAN I WAS OFF THIS SHIT FOR A WEEK AND I JUST START LOOKING ON LIL AND SHIT STARTS UP......LIKE I SAID SEE U IN THE STREETS
> *


WELL I AINT ON NOBODY SHIT LIST AND I DONT HAVE ONE FOR U TO BE ON... SEE I BACK MY SHIT UP UR BOYS CALLED ME OUT I PULLED UP CHIPPIN OR NOT I STILL PULLED UP THATS HOW PEOPLE EARN RESPECT THEY LET THE CAR DO THE TALKIN... THATS COOL ILL SEE U IN THE STREETS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:43 PM~10827524
> *JUST CAUSE MY CAR IS IN THE WORKS, IT DONT MEAN TO GET BRAVE..........MY CAR WILL BE OUT SOON
> *


HOW AM I GETTIN BRAVE HOMIE....IM SURE IT WILL BE OUT EVENTUALLY.... AND WHEN IT COMES OUT LET IT SPEAK FOR ITSELF INSTEAD OF UR KEYBOARD


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10827510
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10827510
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

STEVIE D :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 10:43 PM~10827529
> *WELL I AINT ON NOBODY SHIT LIST AND I DONT HAVE ONE FOR U TO BE ON... SEE I BACK MY SHIT UP UR BOYS CALLED ME OUT I PULLED UP CHIPPIN OR NOT I STILL PULLED UP THATS HOW PEOPLE EARN RESPECT THEY LET THE CAR DO THE TALKIN... THATS COOL ILL SEE U IN THE STREETS
> *



IS ALL GOOD LIKE THEY ALL SAY ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 10:45 PM~10827541
> *HOW AM I GETTIN BRAVE HOMIE....IM SURE IT WILL BE OUT EVENTUALLY.... AND WHEN IT COMES OUT LET IT SPEAK FOR ITSELF INSTEAD OF UR KEYBOARD
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 10:50 PM~10827580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup TVR


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 8 2008, 11:20 PM~10827778
> *Sup TVR
> *



:biggrin: WHERE WERE YOU TODAY?WE MISSED YOU :cheesy:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

dealing wit some BULLSHIT trying to pick up a ride 4 my boy


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 9 2008, 12:06 AM~10827934
> *dealing wit some BULLSHIT trying to pick up a ride 4 my boy
> *



:0 yeah i know how that is, even more bullshit when it comes to painters.....


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10827967
> *:0 yeah i know how that is, even more bullshit when it comes to painters.....
> *



:yessad: :yessad: naw though i got me a good painter now 100 times better then the last foo uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2008, 10:15 PM~10827311
> *THANK'S FOR THE COMPLAMENT...NAW WHEN I HOP A BUCKET...I WANT TO USE A BUCKET...SO WHY DONT YOU SELL ME THE CHIPPRICE :biggrin:
> *






THE FAKE BIG M IN A BUCKET ,MUCH PROPS NO TRAILER


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10827008
> *CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool...by the way
> *


Vegas been on the map


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:39 PM~10827008
> *thats right truevegasrider fool , and since none of these vegas clubs are true riders CALIRIDERS are here to show u how its really done. ..CALIRIDERS is putting vegas on the map fool
> *


Quick question. Can you help he understand how None of these Vegas clubs are true riders? And Vegas was never on a map before now? Please help explain these things to me? I rarely reply to any of these comments or care to get involved, however, your comments confuse me.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 8 2008, 10:53 PM~10827606
> *STEVIE D :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup goooof :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jun 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10826280
> *It's a 38. I built that mother fucker in 14 months, And been bangin it for 3 1/2 years, got more miles on it than your daily. You should build one, we need more nice rides on the streets!
> *


i know what year that nice ass car is!! 14 mos.......wow.... looks dam good for that..... and sorry homeboy but my dailys, yes 's have way more miles then all your cars together im just on the road alot!!!! but gracias for the pep talk i really want to bust the 37 out. i mean it drives fine, :biggrin: freeway and alll but the paint is ...booboo you know what i mean.. dont trip youll see it sooner than later. :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10826307
> *You must be doing something right Popeye cause Sergio and his boy SD. bought just about every comp motor we had in stock this week !!!
> *


you see the real shit comes out.... the fuckin hater in you just came out and on the real thats bad bizz to put a customer on blast especially when the product you sell is in his trunk. and funny thing is all these fools talking shit is just what there doing talking!!!!!!!!!!! if you call out my boy he''ll pulll up. its funny how everyone can woof but they dont pull shit up. but my boy out there putting in work. where you at pull up and if you dont want none bow down shit only one with balls is the homie with the 4 door capr.. from devotions... bad business homie baddbaddd


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 08:20 AM~10829000
> *Quick question. Can you help he understand how None of these Vegas clubs are true riders? And Vegas was never on a map before now? Please help explain these things to me? I rarely reply to any of these comments or care to get involved, however, your comments confuse me.
> *


HES NOT TALKING ABOUT ANY OF YOU FOLLOW RIDERS HES JUST PISSING OF THE ONES IN HERE TALKING SHIT THATS ALL NO HARM IN THAT EVERYONE THATS IN HERE IN TALKING SHIT DONT LET THESE COMMENTS GET YOU MAD OR CONFUSSED ITS ALL SOME HYPE BULLSHIT DONT LET THIS SHIT GET TO YOU EVERYONE WHOS TALKING SHIT KNOW ITS ALL IN FUCKING ENTERTAINMENT. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU DO!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 9 2008, 03:07 AM~10828209
> *Vegas been on the map
> *


HES JUST SAYING IT WRONG THATS ALL VB DONT TRIP


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 01:47 PM~10830871
> *HES NOT TALKING ABOUT ANY OF YOU FOLLOW RIDERS HES JUST PISSING OF THE ONES  IN HERE TALKING SHIT THATS ALL NO HARM IN THAT EVERYONE THATS IN HERE IN TALKING SHIT DONT LET THESE COMMENTS GET YOU MAD OR CONFUSSED ITS ALL SOME HYPE BULLSHIT DONT LET THIS SHIT GET TO YOU EVERYONE WHOS TALKING SHIT KNOW ITS ALL IN FUCKING ENTERTAINMENT. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU DO!!!!
> *


Why you have to yell typeing at me? lol. Thanks for your response, however, I was really looking forward to hearing his response.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10830942
> *Why you have to yell typeing at me? lol. Thanks for your response, however, I was really looking forward to hearing his response.
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 12:22 PM~10830677
> *you see the real shit comes out.... the fuckin hater in you just came out and on the real thats bad bizz to put  a customer on blast especially when the product you sell is in his trunk. and funny thing is all these fools talking shit is just what there doing talking!!!!!!!!!!! if you call out my boy he''ll pulll up. its funny how everyone can woof but they dont pull shit up. but my boy out there putting in work. where you at pull up and if you dont want none bow down shit only one with balls is the homie with the 4 door capr.. from devotions...  bad business homie baddbaddd
> *


Where's the hate ? and I know what they all talk about and I don't give a fuck cause they are not talking to me. Now you want to talk about your boy, Foo you don't even know the real on that, I told him with his brother right besides him that I don't look for no one but if he pulls up then he'll get broke the fuck off... but since we homies we would keep it cool So stop trying to pump him up to do something he really don't want to do. Last you know were I was Saturday night, you called me on my chirp and I told you where I was and you was cool then but now want to get online talking shit makes you the DOUBLE AGENT HATER !!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 12:49 PM~10830884
> *HES JUST SAYING IT WRONG THATS ALL VB DONT TRIP
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10830942
> *Why you have to yell typeing at me? lol. Thanks for your response, however, I was really looking forward to hearing his response.
> *




:biggrin: look they know who they are ,all the fools talking shit :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 9 2008, 03:07 AM~10828209
> *Vegas been on the map
> *




u know vegas has been on the map but caliriders is now on the map


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 05:07 PM~10832641
> *u know vegas has been on the map but caliriders is now on the map
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 9 2008, 05:15 PM~10832697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 06:03 PM~10832622
> *:biggrin: look they know who they are ,all the fools talking shit  :cheesy:
> *


Well I'm not a shit talker or care to be, but the whole Vegas clubs are not real riders bothers me. My Club and chapter have been in this City for several years. If you feel that myself, my club or associates are not real or true riders, then please help me define the meaning of such?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10832971
> *Well I'm not a shit talker or care to be, but the whole Vegas clubs are not real riders bothers me. My Club and chapter have been in this City for several years. If you feel that myself, my club or associates are not real or true riders, then please help me define the meaning of such?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10832971
> *Well I'm not a shit talker or care to be, but the whole Vegas clubs are not real riders bothers me. My Club and chapter have been in this City for several years. If you feel that myself, my club or associates are not real or true riders, then please help me define the meaning of such?
> *


it all good uso our pathways speak for itself much love to my las vegas USO'S


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10832971
> *Well I'm not a shit talker or care to be, but the whole Vegas clubs are not real riders bothers me. My Club and chapter have been in this City for several years. If you feel that myself, my club or associates are not real or true riders, then please help me define the meaning of such?
> *



man look ,you guys know ur club has been putting it down then why get hurt when u read something that was not for you.....but for the haters? uso's cars are fucking clean and just dont take it the wrong way, but if it bugs you.....im sorry


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: truevegasrider, THE REAL BIG M, crackers63

:wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Jun 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10832971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: The Big guys checc'n in :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 01:29 AM~10828122
> *THE FAKE BIG M IN A BUCKET ,MUCH PROPS NO TRAILER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 9 2008, 07:21 PM~10833578
> *:wave: The Big guys checc'n in :nicoderm:
> *



SUP VEGAS BLVD.........WHAT U UP TOO? HEY WHY DIDNT YOU STOP AND CHILL WHEN I SEEN U AT ANGEL BOY SHOP?I GOT THAT STUFF READY FOR YOU.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10834033
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *




WHAT UP BIG M :wave:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10834033
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD A PIC OF YOU IN YOUR DAILY HUH???!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: truevegasrider, 6treyallday, charlee, THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10834080
> *WHAT UP BIG M  :wave:
> *


SUP LIL HOMIE..JUS KCK'N BACK...SUP WIT YOU..??


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WORKING 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 08:13 PM~10834093
> *YOU DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD A PIC OF YOU IN YOUR DAILY HUH???!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUC IT...YOU KNO HOW HIGH GAS IS :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 9 2008, 08:18 PM~10834142
> *FUC IT...YOU KNO HOW HIGH GAS IS :biggrin:
> *



4.25 AND STILL GOING


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 9 2008, 03:59 PM~10832203
> *Where's the hate ? and I know what they all talk about and I don't give a fuck cause they are not talking to me. Now you want to talk about your boy, Foo you don't even know the real on that, I told him with his brother right besides him that I don't look for no one but if he pulls up then he'll get broke the fuck off... but since we homies we would keep it cool So stop trying to pump him up to do something he really don't want to do. Last you know were I was Saturday night, you called me on my chirp and I told you where I was and you was cool then but now want to get online talking shit makes you the DOUBLE AGENT HATER !!!
> *


A HOPP!!!!!!!! </span>AINT NO RULES TO THIS SHIT ILL KEEP IT REAL WHEN I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:19 PM~10834152
> *4.25 AND STILL GOING
> *


Yeah this gas shit is out of control.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 9 2008, 08:18 PM~10834142
> *FUC IT...YOU KNO HOW HIGH GAS IS :biggrin:
> *


NO! BUT I KNOW HOW HIGH I WAS UP ABOVE YOU WHEN I BROKE YOU THE FUCK OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10827110
> *THATS FUNNY THAT U SAY ITS A DREAM TO ME BUT U GOT NO CREDIBILITY TALKIN SHIT  I THINK U SHOULD JUST BE QUIET UNTILL UR CAR COMES OUT CUZ THATS BULLSHIT AINT KNOWONE SAID SHIT LIKE THAT BETTER PUT URSELF ON THE GETTING BROKE OFF EVERYWEEK LIST CUZ FOR THAT I PROMISE EVERYTIME WE SEE UR CAR OUT ON THE STREETS UR GONNA GET BROKE OFF . :0 AND DONT WANNA HEAR UR EXCUSSES JUST EXCEPT IT. THANK YOUR BOY FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH AND U GTS ARE DOING BAD MAYBE GOOF IS UR CLUBS BAD LUCK HE JINXED YOU FOOLS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10834229
> *A HOPP!!!!!!!!  </span>AINT NO RULES TO THIS SHIT ILL KEEP IT REAL WHEN I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *



Blah blah blah is all I hear from your ass, Oh wait I forgot you also ask whats your price. We been through all this already Angel if you want some Come get some cause you was'nt talking this shit on saturday when you came to the shop so YOU KEEP IT REAL If talking shit online is what keeps your fan club going then keep on, You know where to find me and you have my # Until then Shut the fuck up 

P.S . you have to be able to drive your car to be a rider.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10834966
> *Blah blah blah is all I hear from your ass, Oh wait I forgot you also ask whats your price. We been through all this already Angel if you want some Come get some cause you was'nt talking this shit on saturday when you came to the shop so YOU KEEP IT REAL If talking shit online is what keeps your fan club going then keep on, You know where to find me and you have my # Until then Shut the fuck up
> 
> P.S . you have to be able to drive your car to be a rider.
> *



HEY RICKY,,,,,OR WHATEVER UR NAME IS KEEP IT REAL FOOL WHEN BIG FISH WAS HERE HE GOT U ON VIDEO TRYING TO HUG ANGEL AND SAYING U GUYS ARE BEST FRIENDS.FOOL LIKE U SAID KEEP IT REAL............


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10834966
> *Blah blah blah is all I hear from your ass, Oh wait I forgot you also ask whats your price. We been through all this already Angel if you want some Come get some cause you was'nt talking this shit on saturday when you came to the shop so YOU KEEP IT REAL If talking shit online is what keeps your fan club going then keep on, You know where to find me and you have my # Until then Shut the fuck up
> P.S . you have to be able to drive your car to be a rider.
> *


NO CAN DO!!!! :0 :0 ... BLAST BLAST AND THAT WAS SAT I KNOW WHATS UP UR BOY GOOF IS THE ONE WHO GOT IT LIKE THIS AND YOU WENT AHEAD WITH IT INSTEAD OF TELLING HIM TO STFU YOU WENT WITH IT BUT BLAH BLAH BLAH
WERE CALLING YOU OUT DONT MEAN YOU HAVE TO COME BUT WE KNOW WHAT IT MEANS IF YOU DONT!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 NOUGH SAID BOUT THAT IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10834340
> *THATS BULLSHIT AINT KNOWONE SAID SHIT LIKE THAT BETTER PUT URSELF ON THE GETTING BROKE OFF EVERYWEEK LIST CUZ FOR THAT I PROMISE EVERYTIME WE SEE UR CAR OUT ON THE STREETS UR GONNA GET BROKE OFF . :0  AND DONT WANNA HEAR UR EXCUSSES JUST EXCEPT IT. THANK YOUR BOY FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH AND U GTS ARE DOING BAD MAYBE GOOF IS UR CLUBS BAD LUCK HE JINXED YOU FOOLS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


I don't speak no bullshit but I'm not gonna put no one on blast but it was said and I hope u pull up every weekend I don't make excuses I got broke off before by sergio but I still pulled up I didn't hide make no excuses I pulled up got beat and that was it u didn't hear no excuses out of my mouth homie u pull up again I'll swing it if it breaks it breaks if it chips it chips but u won't be able to say I bitched out


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: TVR :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 10:35 PM~10835632
> *I don't speak no bullshit but I'm not gonna put no one on blast but it was said and I hope u pull up every weekend I don't make excuses I got broke off before by sergio but I still pulled up I didn't hide make no excuses I pulled up got beat and that was it u didn't hear no excuses out of my mouth homie u pull up again I'll swing it if it breaks it breaks if it chips it chips but u won't be able to say I bitched out
> *



BULLSHIT OR NOT WHO CARES YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT NO ONE ON BLAST. THATS A BIG THING ABOUT BEING A RIDER NO EXCUSES, PLUS WHY SO MUCH DRAMA OVER A CAR THAT HAS NOT HIT THE STREETS YET? BUT IT WILL BE 2X THE DRAMA WHEN ITS OUT.... CALIRIDERS........................


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10835723
> *:wave: TVR :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP 99EXPO


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 10:51 PM~10835736
> *SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP 99EXPO
> *



NADA gettin me a new frame 4 da expo :biggrin:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Angel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 10:35 PM~10835632
> *I don't speak no bullshit but I'm not gonna put no one on blast but it was said and I hope u pull up every weekend I don't make excuses I got broke off before by sergio but I still pulled up I didn't hide make no excuses I pulled up got beat and that was it u didn't hear no excuses out of my mouth homie u pull up again I'll swing it if it breaks it breaks if it chips it chips but u won't be able to say I bitched out
> *


 :worship: :worship: WOOOOOOWW POPEYE IS THIS REALLY YOU??????
AHHH RIDER SHIT!!!!! AT LEAST IT SOUNDS LIKE SOME REAL SHIT FUCK IT I BELIEVE YOU BUT ITS STILL ON MR. POPEYE HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I SAID MR....LOL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 10:57 PM~10835795
> *:worship:  :worship:    WOOOOOOWW POPEYE IS THIS REALLY YOU??????
> AHHH RIDER SHIT!!!!! AT LEAST IT SOUNDS LIKE SOME REAL SHIT FUCK IT I BELIEVE YOU BUT ITS STILL ON MR. POPEYE  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I SAID MR....LOL
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10835726
> *BULLSHIT OR NOT WHO CARES YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT NO ONE ON BLAST. THATS A BIG THING ABOUT BEING A RIDER NO EXCUSES, PLUS WHY SO MUCH DRAMA OVER A CAR THAT HAS NOT HIT THE STREETS YET? BUT IT WILL BE 2X THE DRAMA WHEN ITS OUT.... CALIRIDERS........................
> *


i dont have excuses grass hopper.... im speaking the truth... just listen to your big homie and watch what u say till u can back it up... theres no drama over ur car we just wanta see it... and shit talkin is the best motivator... so fuck ur car j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: we will be waitin :0 :0 


and the saga continues on "AS THE SPOKES TURN"..............................


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 PM~10835956
> *i dont have excuses grass hopper.... im speaking the truth... just listen to your big homie and watch what u say till u can back it up... theres no drama over ur car we just wanta see it... and shit talkin is the best motivator... so fuck ur car j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin: we will be waitin :0  :0
> and the saga continues on "AS THE SPOKES TURN"..............................
> *


 CHINAS OR DAYTONS??????


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99expo+Jun 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10835763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHUDDDD UPP!!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 PM~10835956
> *i dont have excuses grass hopper.... im speaking the truth... just listen to your big homie and watch what u say till u can back it up... theres no drama over ur car we just wanta see it... and shit talkin is the best motivator... so fuck ur car j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin: we will be waitin :0  :0
> and the saga continues on "AS THE SPOKES TURN"..............................
> *


I KNOW U DONT HAVE EXCUSES FOOL THATS WHY I SAID "THATS A BIG THING ABOUT BEING A RIDER YOU HAVE NO EXCUSES........HAPPY FOOL...... :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 11:52 PM~10836072
> *CHINAS OR DAYTONS??????
> *


U KNOW WE ROLL CHINAS HOMIE THERE CHEAPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 11:53 PM~10836081
> *I KNOW U DONT HAVE EXCUSES FOOL THATS WHY I SAID "THATS A BIG THING ABOUT BEING A RIDER YOU HAVE NO EXCUSES........HAPPY FOOL...... :thumbsup:
> *


10 4 I MISUNDERREAD WUT U WERE SAYIN.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 10 2008, 12:00 AM~10836110
> *10 4 I MISUNDERREAD WUT U WERE SAYIN.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, T*HELORD4RMGT*, 81cutty


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 10 2008, 12:10 AM~10836156
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, THELORD4RMGT, 81cutty
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: truevegasrider, 99expo

WHATS UP 99 EXPO


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 10 2008, 12:18 AM~10836189
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: truevegasrider, 99expo
> 
> ...



WAZZZZ UP


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:09 PM~10834051
> *SUP VEGAS BLVD.........WHAT U UP TOO? HEY WHY DIDNT YOU STOP AND CHILL WHEN I SEEN U AT ANGEL BOY SHOP?I GOT THAT STUFF READY FOR YOU.
> *


I didnt want Angel to pull up on the box :no: but I had changed my brakes and wanted to test the car on that long strip from Craig up to the speedway :biggrin:


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 02:58 PM~10830942
> *Why you have to yell typeing at me? lol. Thanks for your response, however, I was really looking forward to hearing his response.*


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 05:03 PM~10832622
> *:biggrin: look they know who they are ,all the fools talking shit  :cheesy:
> *



HERE U GO MR GOODTIMESLASVEGAS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 10 2008, 12:35 AM~10836261
> *I didnt want Angel to pull up on the box :no: but I had changed my brakes and wanted to test the car on that long strip from Craig up to the speedway  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH OK


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 10 2008, 01:35 AM~10836367
> *YEAH OK
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 9 2008, 07:42 PM~10833239
> *it all good uso our pathways speak for itself much love to my las vegas USO'S
> *


Thank you Big USO. ONELOVE!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 9 2008, 10:20 PM~10835519
> *HEY RICKY,,,,,OR WHATEVER UR NAME IS KEEP IT REAL FOOL WHEN BIG FISH WAS HERE HE GOT U ON VIDEO TRYING TO HUG ANGEL AND SAYING U GUYS ARE BEST FRIENDS.FOOL LIKE U SAID KEEP IT REAL............
> *


True that I was hugging angel and we are boys thats why I tell him to keep it 100 , cause he not like that in person , just like you dont talk all this shit on the streets you wait until you get behind the key board to do it, so correct me if im wrong


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 10:24 PM~10835545
> *NO CAN DO!!!! :0  :0 ... BLAST BLAST AND THAT WAS SAT I KNOW WHATS UP UR BOY GOOF IS THE ONE WHO GOT IT LIKE THIS AND YOU WENT AHEAD WITH IT INSTEAD OF TELLING HIM TO STFU YOU WENT WITH IT BUT BLAH BLAH BLAH
> WERE CALLING YOU OUT DONT MEAN YOU HAVE TO COME BUT WE KNOW WHAT IT MEANS IF YOU DONT!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  NOUGH SAID BOUT THAT IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *


Like I said If you want some come get some. Or do we have to wait until the end of the week for you to get ready?, Im always ready


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 PM~10835956
> *i dont have excuses grass hopper.... im speaking the truth... just listen to your big homie and watch what u say till u can back it up... theres no drama over ur car we just wanta see it... and shit talkin is the best motivator... so fuck ur car j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin: we will be waitin :0  :0
> and the saga continues on "AS THE SPOKES TURN"..............................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS A GOOD ONE I LIKE THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 10 2008, 08:39 AM~10837328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT IS A GOOD ONE I LIKE THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanx juice man i learned from the best


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10834340
> *GTS ARE DOING BAD MAYBE GOOF IS UR CLUBS BAD LUCK HE JINXED YOU FOOLS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 11:39 AM~10838444
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 10 2008, 08:27 AM~10837278
> *True that I was hugging angel and we are boys thats why I tell him to keep it 100 , cause he not like that in person , just like you dont talk all this shit on the streets you wait until you get behind the key board to do it, so correct me if im wrong
> *



true that i talk shit just like you and everyone on here but on the streets everyone is the same, just keeping cool.i never seen u talk shit in the streets?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 10 2008, 01:49 AM~10836380
> *
> *



:dunno:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 10 2008, 11:13 PM~10843787
> *true that i talk shit just like you and everyone on here but on the streets everyone is the same, just keeping cool.i never seen u talk shit in the streets?
> *


he know better . ill brake him off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup CALIRIDERS, Perm & others. I been away a hot minute, seems thats just what keeps on keepin on up in here... HEAT! :0 Anyone get down on Saturday? Any footage???? :uh:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*CALIRIDERS........*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 AM~10845647
> *Sup CALIRIDERS, Perm & others.  I been away a hot minute, seems thats just what keeps on keepin on up in here... HEAT!  :0  Anyone get down on Saturday?  Any footage???? :uh:
> *


SUP HOMIE...GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 11 2008, 11:59 AM~10846597
> *SUP HOMIE...GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK :biggrin:
> *


Mr Perm :nicoderm: -hehe, good 2cu2 brotha :thumbsup: Pop any cherries since I been MIA? :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 AM~10845647
> *Sup CALIRIDERS, Perm & others.  I been away a hot minute, seems thats just what keeps on keepin on up in here... HEAT!  :0  Anyone get down on Saturday?  Any footage???? :uh:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 11 2008, 09:53 PM~10851828
> *Mr Perm :nicoderm:    -hehe, good 2cu2 brotha :thumbsup:  Pop any cherries since I been MIA? :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 AM~10844893
> *he know better . ill brake him off :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Who broke off who last time we Hopp'd ? You said you was coming back in 2 hours.......... I'm still waiting


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 12 2008, 11:45 AM~10855280
> *Who broke off who last time we Hopp'd ? You said you was coming back in 2 hours.......... I'm still waiting
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up fellas.Ill be on vacation a whole week starting on the 23rd. :biggrin: maybe i can catch up with a few of you and shoot the shit.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 03:24 PM~10856943
> *Whats up fellas.Ill be on vacation a whole week starting on the 23rd. :biggrin: maybe i can catch up with a few of you and shoot the shit.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 12 2008, 08:39 PM~10858698
> *sounds  good
> *


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Goof


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 12 2008, 11:55 PM~10860869
> *:wave:  :wave: Goof
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup thang riderz...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP 87 CuTT........ :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 13 2008, 06:11 PM~10865987
> *:biggrin: WHAT'S UP 87 CuTT........  :biggrin:
> *


whud up big hillie!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10866125
> *whud up big hillie!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST HERE CHILLIN............


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Iz it goin down tonight er wut folkerz? Alex still supposed to roll out? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 14 2008, 11:45 AM~10869132
> *Iz it goin down tonight er wut folkerz?  Alex still supposed to roll out? :0  :biggrin:
> *


nobody confirmed a date


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 14 2008, 02:34 PM~10869905
> *nobody confirmed a date
> *


Awww  I miss C'n that big a$z L.A. fly'n in the sky!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jun 14 2008, 03:34 PM~10869905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was this week-end. I was hopin to see some other people hop... Other than "Vegas Angel", "perminator-X" , and Myself......Not counting to chip fest ,knee high guys, no disrespect


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871655
> *I thought it was this week-end. I was hopin to see some other people hop... Other than "Vegas Angel", "perminator-X" , and Myself......Not counting to chip fest ,knee high guys, no disrespect
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871655
> *I thought it was this week-end. I was hopin to see some other people hop... Other than "Vegas Angel", "perminator-X" , and Myself......Not counting to chip fest ,knee high guys, no disrespect
> *


You know what though... that might be the case.. im just sayin, there aint been no goodtimers on today. Maybe they gettin ready!


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLAS


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10871655
> *I thought it was this week-end. I was hopin to see some other people hop... Other than "Vegas Angel", "perminator-X" , and Myself......Not counting to chip fest ,knee high guys, no disrespect
> *


A HOMIE ON THE REAL DONT DISRESPECT LIKE THAT AGAIN. IT AINT COOL I DONT DISRESPECT YOU. SO WATCH THAT SHIT.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 14 2008, 09:30 PM~10871687
> *You know what though... that might be the case.. im just sayin, there aint been no goodtimers on today. Maybe they gettin ready!
> *


Nope popeye was helping his lady make cupcakes so thats why his car was not out. That big body that popeye was calling out went to go look for him but popeye's car was not ready. I think its on this weekend coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 15 2008, 02:46 PM~10874608
> *Nope popeye was helping his lady make cupcakes so thats why his car was not out. That big body that popeye was calling out went to go look for him but popeye's car was not ready. I think its on this weekend coming up. :biggrin:
> *


I was cupcakin not making cupcakes... I'll be ready soon :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 15 2008, 02:57 PM~10874652
> *I was cupcakin not making cupcakes... I'll be ready soon :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: me too.............................


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 15 2008, 02:57 PM~10874652
> *I was cupcakin not making cupcakes... I'll be ready soon :biggrin:
> *


ITS THE SAME SHIT POPEYE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Heights

:wave:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up tvr :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jun 15 2008, 03:50 PM~10874879
> *waz up tvr  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



on my way to work...........


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:08 AM~10873009
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLAS
> *


X2


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: LETS GET THIS SHIT TO THE TOP :cheesy:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 15 2008, 07:16 PM~10875849
> *:biggrin:  LETS GET THIS SHIT TO THE TOP :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP HOMIE.........

:werd: CALIRIDERS.........


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 15 2008, 07:28 PM~10875928
> *:thumbsup: WHAT'S UP HOMIE.........
> 
> :werd: CALIRIDERS.........
> *




NOTHING JUST WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*DAT BABY AIN'T MINE....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywSr5AdEM8c

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

LoL, ya'll funny... but HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 15 2008, 09:26 PM~10876712
> *LoL, ya'll funny... but HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10882623
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLIN IN CALI...
:thumbsup: WHAT'S UP WITH THE RIDERS IN THE L.V.....


* CALIRIDERS......*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 05:25 PM~10882727
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLIN IN CALI...
> :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP WITH THE RIDERS IN THE L.V.....
> CALIRIDERS......
> *




YOU KNOW ,PUTTING IT DOWN HERE IN VEGAS........


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup TVR


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10884808
> *YOU KNOW ,PUTTING IT DOWN HERE IN VEGAS........
> *


THAT'S RITE HOMIE.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

<span style='color:blue'>*CALIRIDERS........*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10884411
> *DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST
> *


 I HAVE SEEN MORE REPLYS OF THE DREAM TEAM HERE ON LIL THEN ON THE STREETS........PERM-O-HATER STOP ALREADY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10884835
> *THAT'S RITE HOMIE.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 16 2008, 08:59 PM~10884823
> *Sup TVR
> *




SUP 99 EXPO WHATS GOING ON WITH UR CAR ALMOST DONE?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:01 PM~10884850
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S RITE.... JUST KEEPING IT REAL.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:01 PM~10884843
> *I HAVE SEEN MORE REPLYS OF THE DREAM TEAM HERE ON LIL THEN ON THE STREETS........PERM-O-HATER STOP ALREADY
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10884855
> *SUP 99 EXPO WHATS GOING ON WITH UR CAR ALMOST DONE?
> *



Almost there :biggrin: Sup wit da LS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:01 PM~10884850
> *:0  :0  :0
> *




PERM WHEN ARE U GOING TO BE READY FOR THE CAR?ARE U BUSY AT THE SHOP?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: WHATS CRACKIN TVR.........


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10884870
> *Almost there  :biggrin:  Sup wit da LS
> *




PM SENT...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10884862
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THAT'S RITE.... JUST KEEPING IT REAL.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10884894
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10884871
> *PERM WHEN ARE U GOING TO BE READY FOR THE CAR?ARE U BUSY AT THE SHOP?
> *


W/E YOU READY HOMIE...JUS BRING IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10884872
> *:wave: WHATS CRACKIN TVR.........
> *



SAME SHIT JUST HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR MY WEEKEND AND TO PUT IN WORK IN THE LS U KNOW ................. :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10884920
> *W/E YOU READY HOMIE...JUS BRING IT DOWN :biggrin:
> *



10/4


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:09 PM~10884922
> *SAME SHIT JUST HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR MY WEEKEND AND TO PUT IN WORK IN THE LS U KNOW ................. :biggrin:
> *


I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN.... I'M TRYING TOO SEE IF THE HOMIE IS GOING TO COME THREW WITH THE ROLLING CHASIS FOR THE CAPRICE....


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: truevegasrider, 6treyallday, THE REAL BIG M, SGV-POMONA



:wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:12 PM~10884961
> *I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN.... I'M TRYING TOO SEE IF THE HOMIE IS GOING TO COME THREW WITH THE ROLLING CHASIS FOR THE CAPRICE....
> *





:yes:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 08:20 PM~10884372
> *DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST
> *


so your saying you cant stand alone????? i thought you said you was solo?????? are you ready to get broke off again?????? just wondering since u know Rons back :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

WHAT'S UP 6TREYALLDAY........


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10884995
> *so your saying you cant stand alone????? i thought you said you was solo?????? are you ready to get broke off again?????? just wondering since u know Rons back :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :uh: :cheesy: :0 :ugh: :around:  :cheesy::angel:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10884995
> *so your saying you cant stand alone????? i thought you said you was solo?????? are you ready to get broke off again?????? just wondering since u know Rons back :0  :0  :0  :0
> *





THE REAL BIG M Today, 08:59 PM | | Post #9354 

''EL MUERTERO''

Posts: 410
Joined: Jan 2008
From: LAS VEGAS 702
Car Club: MAJESTIC'S L.V. DREAM TEAM 




QUOTE(truevegasrider @ Jun 16 2008, 08:54 PM) 
HEY BIG M WHY DOES DREAM TEAM ALWAYS SHOW UP LATE ON SATURDAYS? SOMETIMES THEY DONT EVEN SHOW.............JUST ASKING... 


I DONT EVEN KNO THE ANSWER TO THAT..LOL..LOL 


--------------------

Triple A Muffler
1010 N. Stephanie #A2 
Henderson, NV 89014
702-450-3896

Black Magic Hydraulics 
1880 N.LOSEE RD.
North Las Vegas, NV 89030
1-866-624-4233

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST 



:uh: SAD WHEN U DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH UR CLUB................OH SHIT I FORGOT RON WAS NOT HERE THATS WHY


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10885006
> *WHAT'S UP 6TREYALLDAY........
> *


just right here ese. whats up out there!!!!??


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:19 PM~10885039
> *just right here ese. whats up out there!!!!??
> *


NOTHING FOOL JUST HERE CHILLING RECOVERING FROM THE WEEKEND.... :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10884995
> *so your saying you cant stand alone????? i thought you said you was solo?????? are you ready to get broke off again?????? just wondering since u know Rons back :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im just saying shit kings gotta put work in to other wise where just gonna keep fucking all there bitches :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10885060
> *im just saying shit kings gotta put work in to other wise where just gonna keep  fucking all there bitches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10885060
> *im just saying shit kings gotta put work in to other wise where just gonna keep  fucking all there bitches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:angel:-Jesus Christ is King- :angel:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 16 2008, 09:30 PM~10885170
> *:angel:-Jesus Christ is King- :angel:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

[qoute] Truevegasrider

:uh: SAD WHEN U DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH UR CLUB................OH SHIT I FORGOT RON WAS NOT HERE THATS WHY 
[/quote]


See here you go Talking about shit you don't know, Ron was back and WE Come out late cause we don't live with our mama's no more and don't have a curfew


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10884995
> *so your saying you cant stand alone????? i thought you said you was solo?????? are you ready to get broke off again?????? just wondering since u know Rons back :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ALONE??? LIKE YOU FELT WHEN I BROKE YOU OFF THE LAST FOUR TIME'S..YOU KNO I ALWAY'S PULL THE FUC UP..EVERY TIME YOU CALLED ME OUT..YOU KNO MY SHIT'S IN THE CROME SHOP...WHEN I GET IT BACK TOGETHER YOU KNO IT'S ON...YEA RON'S BACK...SO THAT'S ALL YOU GOT :0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10885191
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


lol yea, me too :angel: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10885035
> *THE REAL BIG M  Today, 08:59 PM    |  | Post #9354
> 
> ''EL MUERTERO''
> ...


IDK WHY YOU BE TALK'N ALL THAT....YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR ON THE STREET.
BUT WHEN YOU DO..JUS PULL ON UP IN FRONT OF MY TRE & GET BROKE THE FUC OFF
DONT TALK BOUT IT BE BOUT IT.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10885060
> *im just saying shit kings gotta put work in to other wise where just gonna keep  fucking all there bitches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10885286
> *IDK WHY YOU BE TALK'N ALL THAT....YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR ON THE STREET.
> BUT WHEN YOU DO..JUS PULL ON UP IN FRONT OF MY TRE & GET BROKE THE FUC OFF
> DONT TALK BOUT IT BE BOUT IT.. :0  :0  :0
> *


Come on Perm you know Truevegasrider is just cheerleader leave him alone, he might throw his pom pom's at you when we on the streets


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10885394
> *Come on Perm you know Truevegasrider is just cheerleader leave him alone, he might throw his pom pom's at you when we on the streets
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: YEA THE PINK ONE'S...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> [qoute] Truevegasrider
> 
> :uh: SAD WHEN U DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH UR CLUB................OH SHIT I FORGOT RON WAS NOT HERE THATS WHY


See here you go Talking about shit you don't know, Ron was back and WE Come out late cause we don't live with our mama's no more and don't have a curfew
[/quote]


OH I DIDNT KNOW THEY LET FOOLS LIKE U IN THE DREAM TEAM AND BY THE WAY I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND I KNOW UR HAPPY CAUSE UR ABOUT 24, 25 WHATEVER AND U JUST MOVED OUT..IT FEELS GOOD .........RIGHT........BUT IT MUST STILL FEEL THE SAME CAUSE NOW U HAVE RON AND PREM AS A DAD AND MOM :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10885286
> *IDK WHY YOU BE TALK'N ALL THAT....YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR ON THE STREET.
> BUT WHEN YOU DO..JUS PULL ON UP IN FRONT OF MY TRE & GET BROKE THE FUC OFF
> DONT TALK BOUT IT BE BOUT IT.. :0  :0  :0
> *




FOOL I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT ON THE STREET YET WHO EVER SAID ANTHING ABOUT UR CAR............AND WHAT GETS TO U THE MOST IS THAT MY CAR IS NOT ON THE STREETS FOR U TO PULL UP TOO............


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10885394
> *Come on Perm you know Truevegasrider is just cheerleader leave him alone, he might throw his pom pom's at you when we on the streets
> *



YEAH KEEP ON TALKING SHIT , I REMEMBER THAT U WERE ON BIG FISH TALKING SHIT CHEERLEADING FOR THE BLUE LS AND U WITH NO CAR.............


1. Cheerleading is a sport that Unlimited Hustle uses organized routines made from elements of some tumbling, dance, jumps and stunting to direct the event's DREAM TEAM CHEERLEADERS to cheer on dream team at hops when THE DREAM TEAM IS GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF and matches and/or compete at hop competitions. The athlete involved is called a cheerleader and in other words "UNLIMITED CHEERLEADER" :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 11:24 PM~10886123
> *YEAH KEEP ON TALKING SHIT , I REMEMBER THAT U WERE ON BIG FISH TALKING SHIT CHEERLEADING FOR THE BLUE LS AND U WITH NO CAR.............
> 1. Cheerleading is a sport that Unlimited Hustle uses organized routines made from elements of some tumbling, dance, jumps and stunting to direct the event's DREAM TEAM CHEERLEADERS to cheer on dream team at hops when THE DREAM TEAM IS GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF  and matches and/or compete at hop competitions. The athlete involved is called a cheerleader and in other words "UNLIMITED CHEERLEADER" :biggrin:
> *


DUDE UR FUNNY... NOT TALKIN SHIT BUT I HOPE UR CAR WORKS WHEN IT COMES OUT CUZ U ON HERE STARTIN ALOTA SHIT I HOPE U CAN BACK IT UP.....


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10886165
> *DUDE UR FUNNY... NOT TALKIN SHIT BUT I HOPE UR CAR WORKS WHEN IT COMES OUT CUZ U ON HERE STARTIN ALOTA SHIT I HOPE U CAN BACK IT UP.....
> *


popeye he aint alone. you fuck with one of us, u fuck with all of us we dont leave no one behind homie!!!!!! :0 :0 and if we get served u know we coming right back. and u know thats true we dont just say it we do it


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 16 2008, 09:34 PM~10885217
> *ALONE??? LIKE YOU FELT WHEN I BROKE YOU OFF THE LAST FOUR TIME'S..YOU KNO I ALWAY'S PULL THE FUC UP..EVERY TIME YOU CALLED ME OUT..YOU KNO MY SHIT'S IN THE CROME SHOP...WHEN I GET IT BACK TOGETHER YOU KNO IT'S ON...YEA RON'S BACK...SO THAT'S ALL YOU GOT :0  :0  :0
> *


that didnt even sound good. cough cough bullshit!!!!hahaha and no you dont just pull up i broke ur ass off 2 weeks ago and you still havent came back for more... i came back the next day fool andd havent stop yet, i gotta harrass you everyday so you can get ur payback you doing bad!!!!ps i aint trying to be a king or a famous guy i just wanna brake u off everytime u come out thats all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10886165
> *DUDE UR FUNNY... NOT TALKIN SHIT BUT I HOPE UR CAR WORKS WHEN IT COMES OUT CUZ U ON HERE STARTIN ALOTA SHIT I HOPE U CAN BACK IT UP.....
> *



I TALK SHIT AND BACK IT UP 110% , U KNOW IM ALWAYS AT THE HOPS ,SHOWS,BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

CLICK THE LINK & LOG INTO YOUR MYSPACE ( ONLY CLICK IF YOU HAVE A MYSPACE ACCOUNT ) AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS TO HAVE LOWRIDER UNIVERSE THROW A CAR SHOW IN VEGAS !!!

http://bulletins.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...44-4dd17758a3ad


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> See here you go Talking about shit you don't know, Ron was back and WE Come out late cause we don't live with our mama's no more and don't have a curfew


OH I DIDNT KNOW THEY LET FOOLS LIKE U IN THE DREAM TEAM AND BY THE WAY I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND I KNOW UR HAPPY CAUSE UR ABOUT 24, 25 WHATEVER AND U JUST MOVED OUT..IT FEELS GOOD .........RIGHT........BUT IT MUST STILL FEEL THE SAME CAUSE NOW U HAVE RON AND PREM AS A DAD AND MOM :cheesy:
[/quote]

1) No one will ever take the place of my Mom And Dad
2) Im 29 and have lived on my own since i was 17
3) They don't hand out Dream Team Shirts to just anyone, there earned , but you have to be in the game to understand that
4) You still a cheerleader until you bring out your car !!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 11:24 PM~10886123
> *YEAH KEEP ON TALKING SHIT , I REMEMBER THAT U WERE ON BIG FISH TALKING SHIT CHEERLEADING FOR THE BLUE LS AND U WITH NO CAR.............
> 
> *


I only handle the single pumps when we go out, so no need for me to take it that night, or was your car hiding in the background ? Let me know when you want to get broke off foo,You can even let Angel hit it so you can record your car getting wore out by mine


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 17 2008, 09:38 AM~10887895
> *I only handle the single pumps when we go out, so no need for me to take it that night, or was your car hiding in the background ? Let me know when you want to get broke off foo,You can even let Angel hit it so you can record your car getting wore out by mine*


your car has to be out too do that!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

que onda 6trey


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> See here you go Talking about shit you don't know, Ron was back and WE Come out late cause we don't live with our mama's no more and don't have a curfew


OH I DIDNT KNOW THEY LET FOOLS LIKE U IN THE DREAM TEAM AND BY THE WAY I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND I KNOW UR HAPPY CAUSE UR ABOUT 24, 25 WHATEVER AND U JUST MOVED OUT..IT FEELS GOOD .........RIGHT........BUT IT MUST STILL FEEL THE SAME CAUSE NOW U HAVE RON AND PREM AS A DAD AND MOM :cheesy:
[/quote]
:0 :0 SO WHO'S THE MOM :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 16 2008, 11:12 PM~10886077
> *FOOL I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT ON THE STREET YET WHO EVER SAID ANTHING ABOUT UR CAR............AND WHAT GETS TO U THE MOST IS THAT MY CAR IS NOT ON THE STREETS FOR U TO PULL UP TOO............
> *


  JUS BRING IT IN TO GET THE EXHAUST DONE,,,THAT WAY YOULL BE THAT MUCH CLOSER TO BE'N OUT IN THE STREET'S :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10886165
> *DUDE UR FUNNY... NOT TALKIN SHIT BUT I HOPE UR CAR WORKS WHEN IT COMES OUT CUZ U ON HERE STARTIN ALOTA SHIT I HOPE U CAN BACK IT UP.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 17 2008, 12:25 AM~10886311
> *that didnt even sound good. cough cough bullshit!!!!hahaha and no you dont just pull up i broke ur ass off 2 weeks ago and you still havent came back for more... i came back the next day fool andd havent stop yet, i gotta harrass you everyday so you can get ur payback you doing bad!!!!ps i aint trying to be a king or a famous guy i just wanna brake u off everytime u come out thats all :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 17 2008, 01:42 AM~10886507
> *I TALK SHIT AND BACK IT UP 110% , U KNOW IM ALWAYS AT THE HOPS ,SHOWS,BBQ :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DONT TALK ABOUT IT...BE ABOUT IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE THAT IMP BIG M... WATCH A VIDEO OF IT LAST NIGHT!! SAUCY AS FUCK - DAMN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS FULLY WHIPPED OUT!! PROPS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10889949
> *LOVE THAT IMP BIG M... WATCH A VIDEO OF IT LAST NIGHT!! SAUCY AS FUCK - DAMN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS FULLY WHIPPED OUT!! PROPS
> *


  THANK'S HOMIE..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10888685
> *your car has to be out too do that!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 Get back on the sideline Your 2 hours has expired :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 17 2008, 12:19 AM~10886289
> *popeye  he aint alone. you fuck with one of us, u fuck with all of us we dont leave no one behind homie!!!!!! :0  :0  and if we get served u know we coming right back. and u know thats true we dont just say it we do it
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

whats up big h....wheres albert loca


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Jun 17 2008, 04:14 PM~10890840
> *whats up big h....wheres albert loca
> *


 WHAT'S UP FOOL....... :dunno:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 17 2008, 11:42 AM~10888855
> *que onda 6trey
> *


Q-VO XMAN


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 17 2008, 02:37 PM~10890114
> *Get back on the sideline Your 2 hours has expired  :0  :0  :0
> *


NO NO NO RICKY BOBBY YOU ARE GETTING CALLED OUT THIS WEEKEND BY ONE OF MY MEMBERS THEY WANNA HOPP YOU. WE AINT GOING TO YOU EITHER, HE'LL BE AT THE HOPP ON SAT. SO THAT BEING SAID ARE YOU GONNA PULL UP OR BACK OUT CUZ HE DONT HAVE A LAYITLOW ACCOUNT SO YOU ARE GETTING CALLED OUT THIS WEEKEND SINGLE AGAINST A SINGLE WE'LL BE THERE AT THE SPOT NO NEED TO HOLLA BACK ITS ON AT THE COMP USA :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> OH I DIDNT KNOW THEY LET FOOLS LIKE U IN THE DREAM TEAM AND BY THE WAY I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND I KNOW UR HAPPY CAUSE UR ABOUT 24, 25 WHATEVER AND U JUST MOVED OUT..IT FEELS GOOD .........RIGHT........BUT IT MUST STILL FEEL THE SAME CAUSE NOW U HAVE RON AND PREM AS A DAD AND MOM :cheesy:


1) No one will ever take the place of my Mom And Dad
2) Im 29 and have lived on my own since i was 17
3) They don't hand out Dream Team Shirts to just anyone, there earned , but you have to be in the game to understand that
4) You still a cheerleader until you bring out your car !! 
[/quote]



RICKEYA,OR WHATEVER UR NAME IS HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU KING OF Las Vegas, Mohave County AZ. , All Of Texas
JUST CAUSE U WON UP NORTH TO SOME CHIPPERS AND HAD NO ONE IN TEXAS TO HOP AND YOU BEAT TJ HERE IN VEGAS ONCE YOU THINK UR KING OF THIS SHIT? FOOL U HAVE TO EARN THAT SHIT. AND WE ALL KNOW U ARE JUST IN THE DREAM TEAM BECAUSE OF UR DAD. IT TAKES WORK TO BE KING OF THE STREETS, JUST ASK OJ.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10893782
> *NO NO NO RICKY BOBBY YOU ARE GETTING CALLED OUT THIS WEEKEND BY ONE OF MY MEMBERS THEY WANNA HOPP YOU. WE AINT GOING TO YOU EITHER, HE'LL BE AT THE HOPP ON SAT. SO THAT BEING SAID ARE YOU GONNA PULL UP OR BACK OUT CUZ HE DONT HAVE A LAYITLOW ACCOUNT SO YOU ARE GETTING CALLED OUT THIS WEEKEND SINGLE AGAINST A SINGLE WE'LL BE THERE AT THE SPOT NO NEED TO HOLLA BACK ITS ON AT THE COMP USA :0  :0  :0
> *



Leave it to you to try and call me out when you know I'd be gone from Thursday to Tuesday back in Washington but fuck it why wait til this weekend we can do this tomorrow !!! As you say "If you stay ready you don't have to get ready " So what is it ????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> 1) No one will ever take the place of my Mom And Dad
> 2) Im 29 and have lived on my own since i was 17
> 3) They don't hand out Dream Team Shirts to just anyone, there earned , but you have to be in the game to understand that
> 4) You still a cheerleader until you bring out your car !!


RICKEYA,OR WHATEVER UR NAME IS HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU KING OF Las Vegas, Mohave County AZ. , All Of Texas
JUST CAUSE U WON UP NORTH TO SOME CHIPPERS AND HAD NO ONE IN TEXAS TO HOP AND YOU BEAT TJ HERE IN VEGAS ONCE YOU THINK UR KING OF THIS SHIT? FOOL U HAVE TO EARN THAT SHIT. AND WE ALL KNOW U ARE JUST IN THE DREAM TEAM BECAUSE OF UR DAD. IT TAKES WORK TO BE KING OF THE STREETS, JUST ASK OJ.
[/quote]
Here's the end of this story.Make another comment about my dad you better be ready on site, and hope you see me coming, Ask Angel about that .

You want to ask about my shit and my car , then where is yours at ??? where have you been and what have you won , I got win's under my belt what about you what do you have ????
Ask Oj About what work I've put in he knows all about it


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WELL THAT STILL DONT ANWER MY ?................................BUT FUCK IT ILL LET MY CAR DO THE TALKING. AND THIS IS NOT BOXING ,WINS UNDER MY BELT :uh: 
SO U COMING OUT SATURDAY?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL BY THE WAY GUYS I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER, I RIDE A BIKE TO WORK AND I FAKED IT ALL THIS TIME JUST TO FIT IN WITH ALL YOU GUYS............................SORRY


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10894453
> *:biggrin: WELL BY THE WAY GUYS I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER, I RIDE A BIKE TO WORK AND I FAKED IT ALL THIS TIME JUST TO FIT IN WITH ALL YOU GUYS............................SORRY
> *


Just get your bell engraved and you'll be good


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10894453
> *:biggrin: WELL BY THE WAY GUYS I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER, I RIDE A BIKE TO WORK AND I FAKED IT ALL THIS TIME JUST TO FIT IN WITH ALL YOU GUYS............................SORRY
> *


Shit I cant say shit about that cause I just bought one so I can cut back on gas in my Suburban


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10894386
> *WELL THAT STILL DONT ANWER MY ?................................BUT FUCK IT ILL LET MY CAR DO THE TALKING. AND THIS IS NOT BOXING ,WINS UNDER MY BELT :uh:
> SO U COMING OUT SATURDAY?
> *


Nope I will be out of town on a short vaction, and leaving my kids in Washington for the summer

It's been arranged for a hopp another weekend already.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10894453
> *:biggrin: WELL BY THE WAY GUYS I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER, I RIDE A BIKE TO WORK AND I FAKED IT ALL THIS TIME JUST TO FIT IN WITH ALL YOU GUYS............................SORRY
> *


you too!!!!!! i gots a 10 speed. hahahaha


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

WHAT'S UP FOOL'S........ :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

wussup..... PERM! >>> :wave: <<<


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 18 2008, 05:01 PM~10900140
> *wussup..... PERM! >>> :wave: <<<
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 18 2008, 05:01 PM~10900140
> *wussup..... PERM! >>> :wave: <<<
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up to all CALIRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 18 2008, 05:05 PM~10900171
> *
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 18 2008, 07:22 PM~10901271
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




hno: :twak: :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10901381
> *hno:        :twak:    :0
> *


i know your scarey cant even pull up on the homie after he broke you off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WELL SINCE NO ONE SHOWED PROPS FOR TRUEVEGASRIDER ILL BE GOING ON TO TRUECALIRIDER FOR ALL THE HATERS...............PLUS CALI LOOKS AND SOUNDS MUCH BETTER.......... :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901636
> *WELL SINCE NO ONE SHOWED PROPS FOR TRUEVEGASRIDER ILL BE GOING ON TO TRUECALIRIDER FOR ALL THE HATERS...............PLUS CALI LOOKS AND SOUNDS MUCH BETTER.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 there gonna hate on you more now!! dont trip homie when you come out here you know aint nuthing but cali love!!!!


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10901672
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  there gonna hate on you more now!! dont trip homie when you come out here you know aint nuthing but cali love!!!!
> *



:biggrin: THANKS MAN WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON AND AS FOR THE HATERS, LET THEM HATE CAUSE THATS ALL THEY ARE GOOD AT..........!CALIRIDERS!


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901636
> *WELL SINCE NO ONE SHOWED PROPS FOR TRUEVEGASRIDER ILL BE GOING ON TO TRUECALIRIDER FOR ALL THE HATERS...............PLUS CALI LOOKS AND SOUNDS MUCH BETTER.......... :biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup: X 500,000,000


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 17 2008, 11:17 PM~10894720
> *Nope I will be out of town on a short vaction, and leaving my kids in Washington for the summer
> 
> It's been arranged for a hopp another weekend already.
> *




:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUECALIRIDER_@Jun 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10903078
> *:0
> *


SO IS THE TRUEVEGAS GUY GONE OR WHAT???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUECALIRIDER_@Jun 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10903018
> *:biggrin: THANKS MAN WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON AND AS FOR THE HATERS, LET THEM HATE CAUSE THATS ALL THEY ARE GOOD AT..........!CALIRIDERS!
> *


HEY YOU KNOW U COULDA JUST HIT UP A MOD AND HAD THEM CHANGE UR NAME FOR U :0 :0


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 AM~10903627
> *HEY YOU KNOW U COULDA JUST HIT UP A MOD AND HAD THEM CHANGE UR NAME FOR U :0  :0
> *



I KNOW FOOL JUST WANTED SOMETHING NEW.................


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 19 2008, 12:01 AM~10903537
> *SO IS THE TRUEVEGAS GUY GONE OR WHAT???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUECALIRIDER_@Jun 19 2008, 10:28 AM~10905418
> *:yes:
> *


did he have a car or a bike :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901629
> *i know your scarey cant even pull up on the homie after he broke you off :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hno: so why dont you pull on up & see how scarey i am :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901636
> *WELL SINCE NO ONE SHOWED PROPS FOR TRUEVEGASRIDER ILL BE GOING ON TO TRUECALIRIDER FOR ALL THE HATERS...............PLUS CALI LOOKS AND SOUNDS MUCH BETTER.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: *DON'T TRIP HOMIE YOU STILL A CALIRIDER WITH OR WITH OUT YOUR NAME HOMIE........ BUT FUCK IT REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST DOGGIE.... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: WHAT'S UP BIG TONELOCO!!!


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10905566
> *did he have a car or a bike :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WE HAD TO KICK HIM OUT BECAUSE HE ONLY HAD A BIKE


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10907884
> *:werd: DON'T TRIP HOMIE YOU STILL A CALIRIDER WITH OR WITH OUT YOUR NAME HOMIE........ BUT FUCK IT REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST DOGGIE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YUP IM GOING TO REPRESENT CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST AS TRUECALIRIDER THATS WHY I GOT THIS NAME :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 19 2008, 03:08 PM~10907581
> *hno:  so why dont you pull on up & see how scarey i am :0  :0
> *


i broke you off and you made me wait so im doing my car over, paint more chrome but dont trip ill be done faster then you took to change ur pumps what was it 2 1/2 weeks. so sit on that shit for now fattboy


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(THE REAL BIG M @ Jun 19 2008, 03:08 PM) *
ohno.gif so why dont you pull on up & see how scarey i am shocked.gif shocked.gif wink.gif

i broke you off and you made me wait so im doing my car over, paint more chrome but dont trip ill be done faster then you took to change ur pumps what was it 2 1/2 weeks. so sit on that shit for now fattboy 

:uh: ALL=FOOOTAAAGE! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a5mwWPyuBIc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a5mwWPyuBIc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

ahh..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10909140
> *i broke you off and you made me wait so im doing my car over, paint more chrome but dont trip ill be done faster then you took to change ur pumps what was it 2 1/2 weeks. so sit on that shit for now fattboy
> *


W/E YOU SAY CHUB'S :cheesy: YOU STILL GOT A ELCO :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10915196
> *W/E YOU SAY CHUB'S :cheesy:  YOU STILL GOT A ELCO :0  :0
> *


and yes i do


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 20 2008, 08:42 PM~10917349
> *and yes i do
> *


BROKE THE FUC OFF :roflmao: IF THAT'S WUT YOU CALL IT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10920645
> *BROKE THE FUC OFF :roflmao: IF THAT'S WUT YOU CALL IT
> *


it is when ur a king "king of this shit" and havent gone back. just means ur all talk :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10920818
> *it is when ur a king "king of this shit" and havent gone back. just means ur all talk :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IF IM ALL TALK..WHY DONT YOU PULL ON UP WITH YOUR CAR & FIND OUT :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 21 2008, 03:57 PM~10921026
> *IF IM ALL TALK..WHY DONT YOU PULL ON UP WITH YOUR CAR & FIND OUT :0
> *


FOR WHAT YOU LOST THE LAST TIME U CAME OUT! YOU GOTTA PULL UP FUCK UR CLEAN ASS CAR PULL THAT BITCH UP AGAIN OH WAIT YOU KNOW YOULL GET CHOPPED UP AGAIN!!! :0 :0 :0 IF YOU AINT SCARED PULL UP ON ME CHICKEN SHIT!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: *WHAT'S UP **CALIRIDERS........ *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

wuz up cali riders,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 21 2008, 04:44 PM~10921251
> *FOR WHAT YOU LOST THE LAST TIME U CAME OUT! YOU GOTTA PULL UP FUCK UR CLEAN ASS CAR PULL THAT BITCH UP AGAIN OH WAIT YOU KNOW YOULL GET CHOPPED UP AGAIN!!! :0  :0  :0  IF YOU AINT SCARED PULL UP ON ME CHICKEN SHIT!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 21 2008, 07:35 PM~10921975
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP CHEESEBURGER


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 21 2008, 06:05 PM~10921585
> *wuz up cali riders,
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 21 2008, 06:05 PM~10921585
> *wuz up cali riders,
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10928910
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 21 2008, 11:10 PM~10923110
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  WHAT UP CHEESEBURGER
> *


WUT'S CRACK'N HOLMS :cheesy:


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Wussup everybody in this piece. Whats new besides higher gas prices?? :angry: 
Anyone know of someone with a 98-02 style Lincoln that wants to trade the trunk molding let me know! I want the regular silver one for a gold. Thanks..


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up to all the real riders :wave:


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10936305
> *whats up to all the real riders :wave:
> *






:wave: WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jun 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10936305
> *whats up to all the real riders :wave:
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN FOOL.......... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 24 2008, 04:58 PM~10942826
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN FOOL.......... :biggrin:
> *




WHATS GOING ON SGV POMONA?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUECALIRIDER_@Jun 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10943896
> *WHATS GOING ON SGV POMONA?
> *


 :wave: JUST WRIGHT HERE HOMIE CHILLIN.......


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup ya'll


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10961606
> *Sup ya'll
> *




WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TO YOU AND ALL THE CALIRIDERS...............................


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

GOD morning homies! Lets get this room crackin again man. Been silent for too long! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 27 2008, 10:22 AM~10963620
> *GOD morning homies!  Lets get this room crackin again man.  Been silent for too long! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


FOR WHAT??? THEY NOW IF THEY SAY ANYTHING THEYLL GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!! DONT CARE WHAT THEY GOT WE'RE PULLING UP ON ANY SUCKAS RUNNING THERE MOUTH!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS MUTHA FUCKAS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 27 2008, 10:35 AM~10963703
> *FOR WHAT??? THEY NOW IF THEY SAY ANYTHING THEYLL GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!! DONT CARE WHAT THEY GOT WE'RE PULLING UP ON ANY SUCKAS RUNNING THERE MOUTH!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS MUTHA FUCKAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!!ANGEL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 27 2008, 11:02 AM~10963917
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: !!!!ANGEL!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


............CA ALL DAY...............


----------



## TRUECALIRIDER (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jun 27 2008, 11:58 AM~10964269
> *............CA ALL DAY...............
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

GOT THIS FOR SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417310


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

WAZ UP RIDERS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jun 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10977547
> *WAZ UP RIDERS
> *



NOTHING JUST HERE TRYING TO FIND SOMETHING TO DO.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP 87CuTT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ON A HOE STROLL IN THE BIG INLAND EMPIRE HOMIE!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Saturday night sucked...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 30 2008, 08:35 AM~10979756
> *Saturday night sucked...
> *



:thumbsdown: YEAH UR RIGHT


----------



## 85CapRiCe.1HopInG3 (Jun 14, 2008)

WAT UP TO ALL CALI RIDERS I GOT A 87LUXARYSPORT 4SALE CLEANERTHAN AN ASSHOLE SO IF UR INTERISTED SEND ME A MESSAGE OR ITS GNA GO QUICK AND CHEAP!*



Originally posted by CALIRIDER@Jun 30 2008, 05:07 PM~10983726
:thumbsdown:  YEAH UR RIGHT


Click to expand...

*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85CapRiCe.1HopInG3_@Jun 30 2008, 05:38 PM~10983921
> *WAT UP TO ALL CALI RIDERS I GOT A 87LUXARYSPORT 4SALE CLEANERTHAN AN ASSHOLE SO IF UR INTERISTED SEND ME A MESSAGE OR ITS GNA GO QUICK AND CHEAP!
> *


*



:0*


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jun 30 2008, 05:07 PM~10983726
> *:thumbsdown:  YEAH UR RIGHT
> *



:angry: X3


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 30 2008, 07:24 PM~10984669
> *:angry:  X3
> *



:biggrin: WHATS UP 99EXPO , :dunno:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jun 30 2008, 07:46 PM~10984867
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP 99EXPO ,  :dunno:
> *



Sup CALIRIDER


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: SAME SHIT , ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jun 30 2008, 08:22 PM~10985242
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

whats up cali riders


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Jun 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10986930
> *whats up cali riders
> *


JUST BANGING ON THESE HOPPERS THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK OVER THERE!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 30 2008, 11:37 PM~10986956
> *JUST BANGING ON THESE HOPPERS THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK OVER THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up calirider


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 3 2008, 10:10 AM~11005194
> *whats up calirider
> *




:biggrin: WHAT UP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

whutz CRACKING CALIRIDERS!!!!! DONT TRIP ITS ON AND CRACKING NOW!!!!
THE SPOT IS HOTT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

WHATS UP CALIRIDERS?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Jul 3 2008, 04:41 PM~11008094
> *WHATS UP CALIRIDERS?
> *


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Jul 3 2008, 04:41 PM~11008094
> *WHATS UP CALIRIDERS?
> *


what up dog? whats going on this weekend?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 3 2008, 07:29 PM~11009113
> *what up dog? whats going on this weekend?
> *



:biggrin: HOPE SOMETHING CAUSE IF IT DONT WE MIGHT HAVE TO HOP VS EACH OTHER....................


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 3 2008, 06:29 PM~11009113
> *what up dog? whats going on this weekend?
> *


dont even know dog.


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

west up to alllll my dogz... cali pimpin


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11013194
> *west up  to alllll my dogz...  cali pimpin
> *


THATS RIGHTS!!!! WHATS UP HOMIE!!! YOU OUT THERE WITH YOUR BROTHER


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Wussup with tonight ya'll??


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

CaliRiders must have been busy tonight  :happysad:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 6 2008, 01:03 AM~11020692
> *CaliRiders must have been busy tonight   :happysad:
> *



:yes:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

wuts ttt and ttmft?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11024551
> *wuts ttt and ttmft?
> *



TTT=TO THE TOP


TTMFT=TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 6 2008, 08:03 PM~11024966
> *TTT=TO THE TOP
> TTMFT=TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP
> *


hmm. ttt... ok
ttmfwaaah! :nono: :tongue: :angel:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11025920
> *hmm. ttt... ok
> ttmfwaaah! :nono:  :tongue:  :angel:
> *




:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 7 2008, 05:44 PM~11031511
> *TTMFT  :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS UP 99EXPO


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 7 2008, 06:02 PM~11031678
> *WHATS UP 99EXPO
> *



SUP CALIRIDER


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP *<-----CALIRIDERS----->*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Wussup CALIRIDERS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

I HAVE A LITTER OF BLUE BRINDEL PITS UKC PURPLE RIBBON THERE IS 5 MALE AND 4 FEMALE THE PRICE IS $600 FOR MALES $750 FOR FEMALES O.B.O. BORN JULY 1 TEHY ALSO WILL HAVE THERE FIRST SET OF SHOTS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 9 2008, 09:25 PM~11051925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRING HIM WITH YOU TO OUR BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

whats up with them pics this aint no penny savor


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: CALIRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 12 2008, 01:27 PM~11072250
> *:biggrin: CALIRIDERS  :biggrin:
> *


Wussup, ya'll gonna come out tonight er wut!? :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 12 2008, 04:00 PM~11073161
> *Wussup, ya'll gonna come out tonight er wut!? :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:wave: buick1984regal


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11073325
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:angry: MAN IM SO SAD TODAY BECAUSE I JUST FOUND OUT SOME BAD NEWS................WELL ITS HARD TO TALK ABOUT AND VERY SAD AT THE SAME TIME, I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START BECAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE END OF THE WORLD. WELL HERE I GO I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ZACK AKA FELIX CANT DO ANY PINSTRIPING OR LEAFING ON ANY CALIRIDERS CARS. I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT IM GOING TO DO BECAUSE HE IS MY FRIEND AND IM VERY HURT THAT SOMEONE "NO NAMES " COULD EVER TELL HIM THAT! :tears: SORRY ZACK THAT THEY PUT YOU IN THAT SPOT. NOW WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LEAF MY 10 SPEED........ :machinegun: :twak: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: :burn: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:wave: SGV-POMONA


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11079073
> *:angry: MAN IM SO SAD TODAY BECAUSE I JUST FOUND OUT SOME BAD NEWS................WELL ITS HARD TO TALK ABOUT AND VERY SAD AT THE SAME TIME, I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START BECAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE END OF THE WORLD. WELL HERE I GO I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ZACK AKA FELIX CANT DO ANY PINSTRIPING OR LEAFING ON ANY CALIRIDERS CARS. I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT IM GOING TO DO BECAUSE HE IS MY FRIEND AND IM VERY HURT THAT SOMEONE "NO NAMES " COULD EVER TELL HIM THAT!  :tears: SORRY ZACK THAT THEY PUT YOU IN THAT SPOT. NOW WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LEAF MY 10 SPEED........ :machinegun:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


MARTY SAID IF U WANTA KNOW WHY CALL HIM.... OR ASK HIM IN PERSON NEXT TIME U SEE HIM... 

DONT KILL THE MESSENGER....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11079073
> *:angry: MAN IM SO SAD TODAY BECAUSE I JUST FOUND OUT SOME BAD NEWS................WELL ITS HARD TO TALK ABOUT AND VERY SAD AT THE SAME TIME, I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START BECAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE END OF THE WORLD. WELL HERE I GO I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ZACK AKA FELIX CANT DO ANY PINSTRIPING OR LEAFING ON ANY CALIRIDERS CARS. I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT IM GOING TO DO BECAUSE HE IS MY FRIEND AND IM VERY HURT THAT SOMEONE "NO NAMES " COULD EVER TELL HIM THAT!  :tears: SORRY ZACK THAT THEY PUT YOU IN THAT SPOT. NOW WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LEAF MY 10 SPEED........ :machinegun:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I dont have a car cause i aint old enough but i live right around the corner from your work you should stop by if u wanna talk to me if u have any issues and we can get them straight so just PM me if u want my number


LAME


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 06:15 PM~11079114
> *MARTY SAID IF U WANTA KNOW WHY CALL HIM.... OR ASK HIM IN PERSON NEXT TIME U SEE HIM...
> 
> DONT KILL THE MESSENGER....
> *


lol


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 06:15 PM~11079114
> *MARTY SAID IF U WANTA KNOW WHY CALL HIM.... OR ASK HIM IN PERSON NEXT TIME U SEE HIM...
> 
> DONT KILL THE MESSENGER....
> *




:dunno: WHO KILLED THE MESSENGER?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11079239
> *I dont have a car cause i aint old enough but i live right around the corner from your work you should stop by if u wanna talk to me if u have any issues and we can get them straight so just PM me if u want my number
> LAME
> *



WHATS UR NUMBER?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 13 2008, 07:07 PM~11079453
> *lol
> *



WHATS UP REPENTANCE? WHERE U OUT SATURDAY?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 07:09 PM~11079464
> *:dunno: WHO KILLED THE MESSENGER?
> *


its a saying.. l


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11079497
> *its a saying.. l
> *




OH........ :twak:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 06:15 PM~11079114
> *MARTY SAID IF U WANTA KNOW WHY CALL HIM.... OR ASK HIM IN PERSON NEXT TIME U SEE HIM...
> 
> DONT KILL THE MESSENGER....
> *


SO HE NEEDS YOU TO SPEAK FOR HIM. AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT SHIT!! IF HE HAS A PROBLEM ON ANY OF US HE CAN GET AT US. CALIRIDERS INSTEAD OF THE BITCH SHIT MAN UP. WE DONT HAVE SHIT WITH ANYBODY ON OUR END BUT IF HE GOT A PROBLEM WE CAN HANDLE IT AND THE NO STRIPING SHIT WHAT MAKES YOU THINK WE WANT THAT SHIT ON OUR CARS, HE WONT EVEN LET HIS NEPHEW DO ANYTHING ON HIS CAR FUCKING LAME SHIT HAHAHA


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 6treyallday, CALIRIDER

so felix can't pinstripe my cars


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11080373
> *SO HE NEEDS YOU TO SPEAK FOR HIM.  AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT SHIT!!  IF HE HAS A PROBLEM ON ANY OF US HE CAN GET AT US. CALIRIDERS INSTEAD OF THE BITCH SHIT MAN UP. WE DONT HAVE SHIT WITH ANYBODY ON OUR END BUT IF HE GOT A PROBLEM WE CAN HANDLE IT AND THE NO STRIPING SHIT WHAT MAKES YOU THINK WE WANT THAT SHIT ON OUR CARS, HE WONT EVEN LET HIS NEPHEW DO ANYTHING ON HIS CAR FUCKING LAME SHIT HAHAHA
> *


Ouch. :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11080446
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


What it do!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11079073
> *:angry: MAN IM SO SAD TODAY BECAUSE I JUST FOUND OUT SOME BAD NEWS................WELL ITS HARD TO TALK ABOUT AND VERY SAD AT THE SAME TIME, I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START BECAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE END OF THE WORLD. WELL HERE I GO I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ZACK AKA FELIX CANT DO ANY PINSTRIPING OR LEAFING ON ANY CALIRIDERS CARS. I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT IM GOING TO DO BECAUSE HE IS MY FRIEND AND IM VERY HURT THAT SOMEONE "NO NAMES " COULD EVER TELL HIM THAT!  :tears: SORRY ZACK THAT THEY PUT YOU IN THAT SPOT. NOW WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LEAF MY 10 SPEED........ :machinegun:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


MAN FUCK ALL THE HATING ASS BITCHS WE DOING ARE THING WEATHER THEY LIKE IT OR NOT IN THERE CITY AND WE AINT GONNa STOP ALL I GOTTA SAY IS GRACIAS TO ALL THE HATERS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK UR MAKING US MORE FAMOUS BECAUSE WE LOVE TO BE HATED!!!! AND HATE TO BE LOVED.   :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:44 PM~11080463
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  6treyallday, CALIRIDER
> 
> ...



THEY SAID YOU HAVE TO TALK TO MARTY FIRST IF YOU WANT SOME STRIPING


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11080472
> *What it do!!!!
> *




NOT 6 INCHES THATS FOR SURE................ :rofl:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11080373
> *SO HE NEEDS YOU TO SPEAK FOR HIM.  AND WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT SHIT!!  IF HE HAS A PROBLEM ON ANY OF US HE CAN GET AT US. CALIRIDERS INSTEAD OF THE BITCH SHIT MAN UP. WE DONT HAVE SHIT WITH ANYBODY ON OUR END BUT IF HE GOT A PROBLEM WE CAN HANDLE IT AND THE NO STRIPING SHIT WHAT MAKES YOU THINK WE WANT THAT SHIT ON OUR CARS, HE WONT EVEN LET HIS NEPHEW DO ANYTHING ON HIS CAR FUCKING LAME SHIT HAHAHA
> *


I WAS JUST ON THE PHONE WITH HIM AT THE TIME.... BUT ITS COOL HOMIE IM JUST GONNA NOT SAY ANYTHING TO ANY OF U CATS.... BCUZ ILL I DO IS TALK SHIT RITE... BUT WE COOL IN THE STREETS... I AINT NO HATER... SO LETS LEAVE IT ALONE...IM THRU WITH THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 08:47 PM~11080486
> *THEY SAID YOU HAVE TO TALK TO MARTY FIRST IF YOU WANT SOME STRIPING
> *


ASK YOUR SELF THIS WHY WOULD WE DO THAT IF HOMEBOY WONT EVEN LET HIM DO ANY STRIPING OF LEAFING ON HIS SHIT AND THERE BLOOD?????? WHO GIVES A FUCK WE'LL BE ALRIGHT WE AINT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SHOW STATUS YET!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11080515
> *ASK YOUR SELF THIS WHY WOULD WE DO THAT IF HOMEBOY WONT EVEN LET HIM DO ANY STRIPING OF LEAFING ON HIS SHIT AND THERE BLOOD?????? WHO GIVES A FUCK WE'LL BE ALRIGHT WE AINT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SHOW STATUS YET!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS ON HIM , MY SHIT IS PINSTRIPE ALREADY! DAMN HOW DO I GET SHOW STATUS?


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11080510
> *I WAS JUST ON THE PHONE WITH HIM AT THE TIME.... BUT ITS COOL HOMIE IM JUST GONNA NOT SAY ANYTHING TO ANY OF U CATS.... BCUZ ILL I DO IS TALK SHIT RITE... BUT WE COOL IN THE STREETS... I AINT NO HATER... SO LETS LEAVE IT ALONE...IM THRU WITH THIS BULLSHIT
> *


IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT!!!! POPS U ALRIGHT BUT KEEP IT REAL IF U DONT LIKE US JUST SAY SO!!! I NEVER SAID U WERE A HATER BUT MAYBE U ARE I DONT KNOW I THINK UR COOL I AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT WHY BE FAKE ILL KICK IT WITH YOU BUT U NEVER ASK :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11080515
> *ASK YOUR SELF THIS WHY WOULD WE DO THAT IF HOMEBOY WONT EVEN LET HIM DO ANY STRIPING OF LEAFING ON HIS SHIT AND THERE BLOOD?????? WHO GIVES A FUCK WE'LL BE ALRIGHT WE AINT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SHOW STATUS YET!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


his shit already show status and done


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 08:52 PM~11080540
> *THATS ON HIM , MY SHIT IS PINSTRIPE ALREADY! DAMN HOW DO I GET SHOW STATUS?
> *


hey when you find out let me know, cuz im trying to get my 10 speed there.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:54 PM~11080552
> *hey when you find out let me know,  cuz im trying to get my 10 speed there.
> *




I DONT KNOW YET IM STIIL WORKING ON IT............ :dunno:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 13 2008, 08:54 PM~11080549
> *his shit already show status and done
> *


SO YOUR SAYING UR NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO DO HIS CAR???????? TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I WAS GONNA HAVE LAMERSON DO MY SHIT BUT IM NOT A HATER AND I BELIEVE IN THE IMPOSSIBLE BECAUSE IVE SEEN IT HAPPEN. WHEN U GET PERMISSION TO DO MY CAR HANDLE IT. IF NOT BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME!!! :0


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11080515
> *ASK YOUR SELF THIS WHY WOULD WE DO THAT IF HOMEBOY WONT EVEN LET HIM DO ANY STRIPING OF LEAFING ON HIS SHIT AND THERE BLOOD?????? WHO GIVES A FUCK WE'LL BE ALRIGHT WE AINT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SHOW STATUS YET!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats right your homie wants work though , and he will do work on my cars one day. he never claimed to be the best but he dont need no cheap shot negativity either. and if aint a problem i dont know why you fools try to make one out of tough guys pickn on 17 year old , he gets enough shit from me so he dont need from u, besides didnt u pm him to keep his head up and dont listen to the negativity your homies were given him?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11080546
> *IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT!!!! POPS U ALRIGHT BUT KEEP IT REAL IF U DONT LIKE US JUST SAY SO!!! I NEVER SAID U WERE A HATER BUT MAYBE U ARE I DONT KNOW I THINK UR COOL I AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT WHY BE FAKE ILL KICK IT WITH YOU BUT U NEVER ASK :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DIDNT SAY U CALLED ME A HATER... BUT SOMEONE DID....ILL KICK IT WITH U AND I HAVE... I DONT DISLIKE CALI RIDERS


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 08:58 PM~11080584
> *SO YOUR SAYING UR NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO DO HIS CAR???????? TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I WAS GONNA HAVE LAMERSON DO MY SHIT BUT IM NOT A HATER AND I BELIEVE IN THE IMPOSSIBLE BECAUSE IVE SEEN IT HAPPEN. WHEN U GET PERMISSION TO DO MY CAR HANDLE IT. IF NOT BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME!!! :0
> *


u can have permison just dont be fake ass hate on him after


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 08:52 PM~11080540
> *THATS ON HIM , MY SHIT IS PINSTRIPE ALREADY! DAMN HOW DO I GET SHOW STATUS?
> *


1ST. YOU HAVE TO HAVE A FAKE LUXURY SPORT
2. HAS TO BE ALL CHROMED OUT
3. INTERIORHAS TO BE DONE
4. CANT HAVE NO CHIPS JUST HAS TO BE CHIPPING
5. UR MOMMY HAS TO PAY FOR EVERYTHING
6. YOU HAVE TO THINK YOUR THE SHIT
7. TRUNK HAS TO BE CLEAN
8. YOU HAVE TO ALWAYS HATE
9. DONT LET KNOWONE MAKE YOU PULL UR CAR OUT, THATS IMBERRASSING
AND 10. UR SHOES HAVE TO BE CLEAN AT ALL TIMES


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 09:03 PM~11080649
> *1ST. YOU HAVE TO HAVE A FAKE LUXURY SPORT
> 2. HAS TO BE ALL CHROMED OUT
> 3. INTERIORHAS TO BE DONE
> ...




HOW DO I GET MY 88' LUXURY SPORT TO BE FAKE?


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHEN YOU AND MY BOY FOUGHT I GAVE YOU PROPS FOR BEING A STAND UP MAN RIGHT , SO TRY BEIGN ONE NOW, U WOULDNT WANT ANY ONE BEIGN NEGATIVE WITH UR KIDS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11080668
> *HOW DO I GET MY 88' LUXURY SPORT TO BE FAKE?
> *



NEVER MIND ILL JUST ASK ADAM.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Jul 13 2008, 09:01 PM~11080612
> *thats  right  your  homie  wants  work  though  , and  he  will  do  work  on  my  cars  one  day.  he  never claimed  to  be  the  best  but  he  dont  need  no  cheap  shot  negativity  either.  and  if  aint  a  problem  i  dont  know  why  you  fools  try  to make    one  out  of  tough  guys  pickn on  17  year  old ,  he  gets  enough  shit  from  me  so  he dont need  from  u,  besides  didnt  u  pm  him  to  keep  his  head  up  and  dont listen to  the  negativity  your  homies  were  given  him?
> *


THATS HOW YOU FEEL. AND NO TOUGH GUYS HERE ITS CALLED OPINIONS. IF WE WERE TEYING TO BE TOUGH WHY NOT JUST RUN UP ON HIM. RIGHT FOR WHAT HE DID NOTHING BUT DO HIS THING SO THE TOUGH GUY PART YOU MISSED ME WITH THAT SHIT. BUT I GUESS IT MADE U FEEL GOOD TO SAY SOME DUMB SHIT LIKE THAT!!! AND I PM'D HIM, COOL YOUNGSTER IF YOU ASK ME I JUST BEEN WHERE HES BEEN SO I KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE!! SOMETIME PEOPLE MISTAKE OPINIONS FOR HATE!!!! IT HAPPENS


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Jul 13 2008, 09:03 PM~11080638
> *u  can  have  permison  just  dont  be  fake  ass  hate  on  him  after
> *


NEVER THAT LETTING HIM DO IT ALONE SHOWS THERES NO HATE BUT JUST U DONT HATE!


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11080740
> *THATS HOW YOU FEEL. AND NO TOUGH GUYS HERE ITS CALLED OPINIONS. IF WE WERE TEYING TO BE TOUGH  WHY NOT JUST RUN UP ON HIM. RIGHT FOR WHAT HE DID NOTHING BUT DO HIS THING SO THE TOUGH GUY PART YOU MISSED ME WITH THAT SHIT. BUT I GUESS IT MADE U FEEL GOOD TO SAY SOME DUMB SHIT LIKE THAT!!! AND I PM'D HIM, COOL YOUNGSTER IF YOU ASK ME I JUST BEEN WHERE HES BEEN SO I KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE!! SOMETIME PEOPLE MISTAKE OPINIONS FOR HATE!!!! IT HAPPENS
> *


NEVR SAID IT WAS YOU HOMIE , JUST SOME OF YOUR PEOPLE , AND IF THEY DONT NEED WORK THAN ITS COOL ME AND CALIRIDER HANDLED IT, SO THANKS 4 TRYING TO KEEP IT REAL BECAUSE ZACK DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT UR WORK EITHER


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Jul 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11080679
> *WHEN  YOU  AND  MY  BOY  FOUGHT  I  GAVE  YOU  PROPS  FOR  BEING  A  STAND  UP  MAN  RIGHT ,  SO  TRY  BEIGN  ONE  NOW,  U  WOULDNT  WANT  ANY ONE  BEIGN  NEGATIVE  WITH UR  KIDS
> *


NOTHINGS CHANGE EXCEPT I AINT HATING YOU ARE!!!!!


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 09:15 PM~11080768
> *NEVER THAT LETTING HIM DO IT ALONE SHOWS THERES NO HATE BUT JUST U DONT HATE!
> *


NEVER MEANT TO HATE JUST TO KEEP HIM FROM RECIVIENG NEGATIVITY FROM HATERS THAT DONT KNOW WHAT THERE TALKING ABOUT . KEEP IT REAL HOMIE ILL SEE U AROUND IM OUTIE


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11080668
> *HOW DO I GET MY 88' LUXURY SPORT TO BE FAKE?
> *


YOU GOTTA HAVE SOMEONE PUT 84MC QUARTER PANELS ON UR SHIT!!! OH WAIT UR SHIT WILL STILL BE A REAL 88.... FUCK IT LIE AND SAY ITS A 83 MC CL


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup buick1984regal


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 13 2008, 09:27 PM~11080856
> *YOU GOTTA HAVE SOMEONE PUT 84MC  QUARTER PANELS ON UR SHIT!!! OH WAIT UR SHIT WILL STILL BE A REAL 88.... FUCK IT LIE AND SAY ITS A 83 MC CL
> *




:yes:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11081356
> *Sup  buick1984regal
> *



WHATS UP 99EXPO?


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup CALIRIDER


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11081431
> *Sup  CALIRIDER
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT JUST CALIRIDERS 113%


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

So how waz da BBQ?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11081445
> *So how waz da BBQ?
> *



I WENT FOR A BIT BEFORE I WENT TO WORK IT WAS COOL ,THE WEATHER WAS GREAT TODAY FOR A BBQ.


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:43 PM~11081461
> *I WENT FOR A BIT BEFORE I WENT TO WORK IT WAS COOL ,THE WEATHER WAS GREAT TODAY FOR A BBQ.
> *



I was gonna go till i got the phone call today waz my nephews surprise b-day party


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:49 PM~11081502
> *I was gonna go till i got the phone call today waz my nephews surprise b-day party
> *


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11081356
> *Sup  buick1984regal
> *


hey whats up?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11079494
> *WHATS UP REPENTANCE? WHERE U OUT SATURDAY?
> *


Ya my bad, i was bein rude, i didnt say hi but i saw you. i talked to some of your clicc though. kids had me goin back and forth. :rant: I'll see you next saturday though


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11080510
> *I WAS JUST ON THE PHONE WITH HIM AT THE TIME.... BUT ITS COOL HOMIE IM JUST GONNA NOT SAY ANYTHING TO ANY OF U CATS.... BCUZ ILL I DO IS TALK SHIT RITE... BUT WE COOL IN THE STREETS... I AINT NO HATER... SO LETS LEAVE IT ALONE...IM THRU WITH THIS BULLSHIT
> *


He was just messin wit u Pop's... dont trip lol


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 13 2008, 11:07 PM~11081625
> *He was just messin wit u Pop's... dont trip lol
> *


NEVERMIND...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11081640
> *NEVERMIND...
> *


ya, i just noticed im already late haha. btw, how you know we dont gotta TV in our room!? :rofl:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11081640
> *NEVERMIND...
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:   :0 :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 13 2008, 11:14 PM~11081679
> *ya, i just noticed im already late haha.  btw, how you know we dont gotta TV in our room!?  :rofl:
> *


CUZ U GOT TO MANY BABIES...IF U HAD CABLE MAYBE IT WOULD CUT DOWN ON THE BABY MAKIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 14 2008, 08:40 AM~11083174
> *CUZ U GOT TO MANY BABIES...IF U HAD CABLE MAYBE IT WOULD CUT DOWN ON THE BABY MAKIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA! I got black cable, but jut in the front lol. Had us :rofl:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 14 2008, 08:40 AM~11083174
> *CUZ U GOT TO MANY BABIES...IF U HAD CABLE MAYBE IT WOULD CUT DOWN ON THE BABY MAKIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Besides... "TV IS THE DEVIL!" :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 14 2008, 12:14 PM~11084791
> *Besides... "TV IS THE DEVIL!" :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11086824
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Water Boys momma foo! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 14 2008, 12:14 PM~11084791
> *Besides... "TV IS THE DEVIL!" :biggrin:
> *


THEN PUT A BIBLE UNDER UR PILLOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 14 2008, 08:14 PM~11088717
> *THEN PUT A BIBLE UNDER UR PILLOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, its legal now my man, im married :biggrin: 1st true commandment in the Bible is to be fruitful and MULTIPLY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS! ILL BE BACK SOON WITH SOME GOODIES :biggrin: THE FUCKEN WEATHER DOWN HERE IS GREAT............FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

t tee tea exclamation haha, wussup CA RIDERz? Whos number i get?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

What's up *caliriders*


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11103654
> *t tee tea exclamation  haha, wussup CA RIDERz? Whos number i get?
> *


on Saturday you got mine


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 16 2008, 12:56 PM~11103920
> *What's up caliriders
> *


whats up VEGAS BLVD™


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

I C U SERGIO :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*<-------CALIRIDERS-------->* WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S.........


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105247
> *<-------CALIRIDERS--------> WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S.........
> *


only club members count?


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 03:11 PM~11105023
> *I C U SERGIO :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


hey whats up


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105247
> *<-------CALIRIDERS--------> WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S.........
> *


hey whats up!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105247
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:blue'>whud up big dogg what are you gonna do????*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105247
> *<-------CALIRIDERS--------> WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S.........
> *




WHATS UP SGV-POMONA!!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal+Jul 16 2008, 03:01 PM~11104933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know both of you are selling your boxes. Can you send me pics? I have a supervisor at one of my jobs that's been bugging me to sell mine to him. Maybe He'd buy either one of yours. Just trying to help


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11114257
> *I know both of you are selling your boxes. Can you send me pics? I have a supervisor at one of my jobs that's been bugging me to sell mine to him. Maybe He'd buy either one of  yours. Just trying to help
> *


 AS SOON AS THE CAMERA GET'S BACK HOMIE I'LL SEND THEM YOUR WAY DOGGIE....


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 AM~11110926
> *WHATS UP SGV-POMONA!!!!!!!!
> *


 CHILLIN DOGGIE.... TRYING TO FIND A GOOD SHOP TO INSTALL THE 44" MOONROOF ON THE RIDE....  


*WHAT'S UP ANGELBOY.......... WHAT'S CRACKEN DOGGIE DOG.......... * 


BUICK1984REGAL WHAT'S UP HOMIE.......... 


HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT THERE IN VEGAS............


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

west up big h......


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Jul 17 2008, 04:10 PM~11114382
> *west up big h......
> *


 WHAT'S UP BIG TONE........ WHAT'S CRACKIN DOGGIE DOG........


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

kickin it doggie....smashin CALI style.....


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

west up with the lincon.....on the bumper


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105247
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:blue'>HOTT LIKE THE SHIT WE DO!!!!!!*


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

ANY 1 need a welder got a millermatic 212 with less than 5 hours on it paid $2100 6 months ago sell for $1600 with full bottle and full wire reel. or trades plus cash

specs on the following link
http://millerwelds.com/products/mig/millermatic_212/


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 17 2008, 04:08 PM~11114367
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE....  TRYING TO FIND A GOOD SHOP TO INSTALL THE 44" MOONROOF ON THE RIDE....
> WHAT'S UP ANGELBOY.......... WHAT'S CRACKEN DOGGIE DOG..........
> BUICK1984REGAL WHAT'S UP HOMIE..........
> ...


 thats going to look clean :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

GOING BACK TO CALI THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

So what day are we gonna leave? Sat. night?


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

This pic of 'La Chancla' (better known as 'El Muertero) is CLEAN!!!! 

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 09:46 AM~11120076
> *So what day are we gonna leave? Sat. night?
> *



SUNDAY, SO WE WONT MISS THE SHIT TAKING ON SATURDAY NIGHT................ :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats cool! Any day if fine with me. Hopefully it crackin on Sat. Im going to bed now, I've been up this whole time :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 11:39 AM~11120962
> *Thats cool! Any day if fine with me. Hopefully it crackin on Sat. Im going to bed now, I've been up this whole time  :biggrin:
> *




 :no:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 11:39 AM~11120962
> *Thats cool! Any day if fine with me. Hopefully it crackin on Sat. Im going to bed now, I've been up this whole time  :biggrin:
> *


LoL dang foo. I know u aint messin wit that X... or is it.. Sheeerm Sticc's! :nono: :tongue:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:41 PM~11121889
> *LoL dang foo.  I know u aint messin wit that X... or is it.. Sheeerm Sticc's!  :nono:  :tongue:
> *


LOL! Naw man I dont mess with any of that stuff. Drug free for me! I've been working on my car non stop.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11124106
> *LOL! Naw man I dont mess with any of that stuff. Drug free for me! I've been working on my car non stop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11124106
> *LOL! Naw man I dont mess with any of that stuff. Drug free for me! I've been working on my car non stop.
> *


Oh, we'll then, professionaly excused! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11124106
> *LOL! Naw man I dont mess with any of that stuff. Drug free for me! I've been working on my car non stop.
> *




HE HAS :yes:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 19 2008, 12:09 AM~11125581
> *HE HAS :yes:
> *


I should have the body work done on it today! inside and out primered, and hopefully paint in one or two weeks!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

SUP CHIPPERS :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2008, 10:04 AM~11127065
> *SUP CHIPPERS :0  :0
> *



:no: NO, NO CHIPPERS HERE UR IN THE WRONG TOPIC THE LAS VEGAS TOPIC IS LIKE THREE PAGES BACK.............. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 19 2008, 12:10 PM~11127518
> *YO, YO CHIPPERS HERE ..UR IN THE RITE TOPIC ..THE LAS VEGAS NOT CHIP'N TOPIC IS LIKE THREE PAGES BACK.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 19 2008, 12:10 PM~11127518
> *:no: NO, NO CHIPPERS HERE UR IN THE WRONG TOPIC THE LAS VEGAS TOPIC IS LIKE THREE PAGES BACK.............. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA HES RIGHT AND DONT GET SERVE CUZZ RIGHT NOW U CHIPPING SO'S UR CITY. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 19 2008, 03:28 PM~11128303
> *HAHAHA HES RIGHT AND DONT GET SERVE CUZZ RIGHT NOW U CHIPPING SO'S UR CITY. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ONLY THING CHIP'N IS MY PAINT FROM BUMPER CHECK'N ON YOUR CREW..SO WHY DONT YOU PULL ON UP IF YOU THINK IM CHIP'N...ONLY THING YOU DO IZ
:rant: & :rant:..JUS LIKE A CHEERLEADER.. :0 ..SO PULL ON UP CUZ YOU AINT DO'N SHIT.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2008, 04:08 PM~11128455
> *ONLY THING CHIP'N IS MY PAINT FROM BUMPER CHECK'N ON YOUR CREW..SO WHY DONT YOU PULL ON UP IF YOU THINK IM CHIP'N...ONLY THING YOU DO IZ
> :rant: & :rant:..JUS LIKE A CHEERLEADER.. :0 ..SO PULL ON UP CUZ YOU AINT DO'N SHIT.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A FATBOY WHY U RUNNING UR MOUTH U DONT EVEN WANNA HOPP SO SHUT THAT SHIT UP BEFORE I GO TO WHERE UR AT AND HEAR WHY U CANT HOPP WAIT TILL UR READY OR UNTILL UR ABOUT TO STUFF THAT FAT FACE TO OPEN UR MOUTH. AND NOBODY CARES ABOUT CHIPPED PAINT SO GO TO THE LASVEGAS TOPIC SO YOU CAN RUN UP SOME PAGES OF BULLSHIT. DONT POST HERE UNLESS U GONNA PULL UP!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 19 2008, 05:41 PM~11128591
> *A FATBOY WHY U RUNNING UR MOUTH U DONT EVEN WANNA HOPP SO SHUT THAT SHIT UP BEFORE I GO TO WHERE UR AT AND HEAR WHY U CANT HOPP WAIT TILL UR READY OR UNTILL UR ABOUT TO STUFF THAT FAT FACE TO OPEN UR MOUTH. AND NOBODY CARES ABOUT CHIPPED PAINT SO GO TO THE LASVEGAS TOPIC SO YOU CAN RUN UP SOME PAGES OF BULLSHIT.  DONT POST HERE UNLESS U GONNA PULL UP!!!!
> *


This topics is for ''Real Riders" !!!!!! where have you been..Seen you last week end, but no car.... Heard your crew got another T.V dinner in it's line up ????
Come bring it CHIP,CHIP,CHIPPERS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 19 2008, 04:41 PM~11128591
> *A FATBOY WHY U RUNNING UR MOUTH U DONT EVEN WANNA HOPP SO SHUT THAT SHIT UP BEFORE I GO TO WHERE UR AT AND HEAR WHY U CANT HOPP WAIT TILL UR READY OR UNTILL UR ABOUT TO STUFF THAT FAT FACE TO OPEN UR MOUTH. AND NOBODY CARES ABOUT CHIPPED PAINT SO GO TO THE LASVEGAS TOPIC SO YOU CAN RUN UP SOME PAGES OF BULLSHIT.  DONT POST HERE UNLESS U GONNA PULL UP!!!!
> *


AAAH..MY LIL BUDY STICK'N UP FOR HIS STEP KID'S..I RUN MY MOUTH ALL I WANT..YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..YOU ALL TALK :0 ..YOU SHOULD KNO I STUFF MY FACE BECAUSE YOU WAS RITE ACROSS THE TABLE..LIL CHIP MUNK..& I ALREADY PULLED UP ON YOU HOMIE....MEMBER...MEMBER...YEA YOU MEMBER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2008, 10:35 PM~11129821
> *AAAH..MY LIL BUDY STICK'N UP FOR HIS STEP KID'S..I RUN MY MOUTH ALL I WANT..YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..YOU ALL TALK :0 ..YOU SHOULD KNO I STUFF MY FACE BECAUSE YOU WAS RITE ACROSS THE TABLE..LIL CHIP MUNK..& I ALREADY PULLED UP ON YOU HOMIE....MEMBER...MEMBER...YEA YOU MEMBER
> *


Haha..I want someone to buy me lunch.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11129826
> *Haha..I want someone to buy me lunch.
> *


you want some tubesteak gurl???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2008, 09:35 PM~11129821
> *AAAH..MY LIL BUDY STICK'N UP FOR HIS STEP KID'S..I RUN MY MOUTH ALL I WANT..YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..YOU ALL TALK :0 ..YOU SHOULD KNO I STUFF MY FACE BECAUSE YOU WAS RITE ACROSS THE TABLE..LIL CHIP MUNK..& I ALREADY PULLED UP ON YOU HOMIE....MEMBER...MEMBER...YEA YOU MEMBER
> *


here we go!!!!! thats right fatboy stuffing them chanclas up
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: wuz up


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 20 2008, 01:12 AM~11130841
> *:nicoderm: wuz up
> *


who was chipping>>>>>>i mean hopping last night??? LORD


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 20 2008, 04:34 AM~11131028
> *who was chipping>>>>>>i mean hopping last night??? LORD
> *


wuz up chipper cheerleader :0 :biggrin: popeye and some dude with a gold lac also from 'west coastn c.c'


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 20 2008, 11:37 AM~11132322
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 20 2008, 06:46 AM~11131196
> *wuz up chipper cheerleader :0  :biggrin: popeye and some dude with a gold lac also from 'west coastn c.c'
> *


U SON OF A MOTHER MY LIL BOY SAID DONT BE BITTING HIS LINE CHIPPERCHEERLEADER!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SO IT WAS A CHIP FEST????


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 20 2008, 12:40 PM~11132351
> *U SON OF A MOTHER MY LIL BOY SAID DONT BE BITTING HIS LINE CHIPPERCHEERLEADER!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SO IT WAS A CHIP FEST????
> *


 :roflmao: yea it was a hop :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Last night. Cadi dual. -Not GOOD lighting though. (POPEEEEYE!)  

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38896463


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<CALIRIDERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11135133
> *:biggrin: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<CALIRIDERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BE READY WE ARE TAKING OFF AT ABOUT NOON OR SO


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11135616
> *BE READY WE ARE TAKING OFF AT ABOUT NOON OR SO
> *


Cool. I'll be ready.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11135936
> *Cool. I'll be ready.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

................


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<CALIRIDERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' Good :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YELLOW..JUS LIKE CHIP'S :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I just found Vegas Angel's 63 hopper...Perm said he dont want none
the king of float


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11145599
> *I just found Vegas Angel's 63 hopper...Perm said he dont want none
> the king of float
> *


a BITCH ARE YOU JELOUS CUZ I FLIPED IT ON HYDRO POWER BITCH


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11145599
> *I just found Vegas Angel's 63 hopper...Perm said he dont want none
> the king of float
> *


 :roflmao: Mr. E. .....Get em Angel :roflmao: I love u triggaz. "U make me laugh!"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11135026
> *Last night.  Cadi dual.  -Not GOOD lighting though.  (POPEEEEYE!)
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38896463
> *


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WAZ UP!!!!!! FOOLZ......


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11153829
> *:biggrin:  WAZ UP!!!!!! FOOLZ......
> *


wut up homeboy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: BlackMagicHydraulics


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11154475
> *wut up homeboy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE DOG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

FREE FREE FREE A/C TUNE UP FOR YOUR HOUSE AND IF YOU NEED FRON THE TECH WILL ADD UP TO 2LBS FOR FREE NEVADA POWER PAYS US SO IT'S FREE FOR YOU.... CALL ME AT 400-0101 OR PM ME FOR AN APPOINTMENT ( SOUTHERN NEVADA ONLY ) !!!! LORI ~~~ NEW OFFICE LOCATION ~~ HALF A BLOCK FROM SWITCH HITTERS ~~~ WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR IT'S FREE REFRIGERANT !!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whos is it??


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 23 2008, 03:18 PM~11161188
> *whos is it??
> *


its sincal559's car.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11145650
> *a BITCH ARE YOU JELOUS CUZ I FLIPED IT  ON HYDRO POWER BITCH
> *



YOU WANT TO CALL SOMEONE A BITCH, I GOT YOUR BITCH, BITCH!!!! :biggrin: This is a Vegas thread right????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11154678
> *:wave: BlackMagicHydraulics
> *


wAD UP bIG tONY....hOwS IT hANGAiN


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 23 2008, 04:06 PM~11161513
> *YOU WANT TO CALL SOMEONE A BITCH, I GOT YOUR BITCH, BITCH!!!!  :biggrin:  This is a Vegas thread right????????
> *


good im glad you got my bitch bitch. how is she?????? and this is an anybody thread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 23 2008, 03:49 PM~11161857
> *good im glad you got my bitch bitch. how is she?????? and this is an anybody thread :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Boy aren't you predictable!!! :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

wutz up CALIRIDERS


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11163241
> *Boy aren't you predictable!!!    :yes:
> *


YES I AM MOMMA MAGIC :biggrin: :rant:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

I GOT TWO SETS OF NEW MONTE CARLO 1981-1988 LONE STAR WEATHERSTRIPING FOR SALE $100 EVERYTHING STILL IN THE BAGS...JUST CALL ME 7025873500 I WILL ORDER MORE IF NEED IT :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hey jess :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^CALIRIDERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: CALIRIDERS


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jul 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11173307
> *:wave:  :wave: CALIRIDERS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: *HELLO THERE CALIRIDER.......... *:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jul 23 2008, 03:44 PM~11161364
> *its sincal559's car.
> *


groovy


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Car looking good Homie, Check this out for a bright yellow !!!


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 25 2008, 08:39 AM~11176509
> *Car looking good Homie, Check this out for a bright yellow !!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bright yellow :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS.............


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: CALIRIDERS IS PUTTING DOWN IN THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO, THAT IMPALA GOT CHOPPED UP KEEP IT UP CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 12:13 PM~11184559
> *:biggrin: CALIRIDERS IS PUTTING DOWN IN THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO, THAT IMPALA GOT CHOPPED UP KEEP IT UP CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :werd: *CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST........*


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 12:13 PM~11184559
> *:biggrin: CALIRIDERS IS PUTTING DOWN IN THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO, THAT IMPALA GOT CHOPPED UP KEEP IT UP CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


YEAH BUT THE ELCO GOT CHOPPED UP BY CODE BLUE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 12:13 PM~11184559
> *:biggrin: CHIPERLEADERS ARE NOT PUTTING DOWN THER POM POM'S IN THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO, THAT IMPALA GOT ON THAT BUMPER...ILL  KEEP UP MY POM POM'S.. CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11185349
> *YEAH BUT THE ELCO GOT CHOPPED UP BY CODE BLUE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



JUST STAY OUT OF THIS GOOF U SHOULD BE WORKING ON WHAT UR CLUB TOLD U ABOUT REAL HOPPERS NEED THE GUTS DONE AND CLEAN PAINT. CODE BLUE CODE BLACK I DONT GIVE A FUCK CAUSE THE REAL LUX IS HERE..


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 03:49 PM~11185783
> *JUST STAY OUT OF THIS GOOF U SHOULD BE WORKING ON WHAT UR CLUB TOLD U ABOUT REAL HOPPERS NEED THE GUTS DONE AND CLEAN PAINT. CODE BLUE CODE BLACK I DONT GIVE A FUCK CAUSE THE REAL LUX IS HERE..
> *


U DONT NEED TO TELL ME SHIT BOUT HOPPING!!!!!ITS TAKING U 3 YEARS TO BRING OUT A MONTE!!!!!!LIKE I TOLD U BEFOR PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!R U READY????NO SO SHUT UP!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 04:00 PM~11185828
> *U DONT NEED TO TELL ME SHIT BOUT HOPPING!!!!!ITS TAKING U 3 YEARS TO BRING OUT A MONTE!!!!!!LIKE I TOLD U BEFOR PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!R U READY????NO SO SHUT UP!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


3 YEARS OR MORE LIKE 6 MONTHS!!!!!! IT HASENT BEEN MORE THEN SIX MONTHS SINCE I GOT THE REAR END DONE REMEMBER.  I BUILD MY SHIT NOT BUY IT LIKE U AND TAKE MY WORD FOR IT UR ON THE TOP FIVE TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF.I STAY READY FOOL DONT EVER FORGET THAT.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 02:42 PM~11185436
> *:0  :0  :0
> *




:roflmao: :twak: NO, DONT BE PUTTING SHIT IN MY MOUTH CAUSE I ONLY EAT 3 TIMES A DAY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE NOT EVERYTIME U SEE A FAST FOOD PLACE.......


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 04:07 PM~11185860
> *3 YEARS OR MORE LIKE 6 MONTHS!!!!!! IT HASENT BEEN MORE THEN SIX MONTHS SINCE I GOT THE REAR END DONE REMEMBER.  I BUILD MY SHIT NOT BUY IT LIKE U AND TAKE MY WORD FOR IT UR ON THE TOP FIVE TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF.I STAY READY FOOL DONT EVER FORGET THAT.
> *


U ON UR BEST DAY CANT BREAK ME OFF!!!!!!! U BETTER ASK UR BUDDYS MY FRAMES ALL REDONE!!!!!DONT TRIP UR NUMBER 2 ON THE SCHEDULE 2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 04:14 PM~11185891
> *U ON UR BEST DAY CANT BREAK ME OFF!!!!!!!  U BETTER ASK UR BUDDYS MY FRAMES ALL REDONE!!!!!DONT TRIP UR NUMBER 2 ON THE SCHEDULE 2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:0 I DONT CARE ILL HOP MY SHIT JUST THE WAY IT IS , I DONT NEED NO FULL FRAME TO BUST UR ASS. FUCK IT WILL SEE WHEN WE NOSE UP....


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 04:23 PM~11185925
> *:0 I DONT CARE ILL HOP MY SHIT JUST THE WAY IT IS , I DONT NEED NO FULL FRAME TO BUST UR ASS. FUCK IT WILL SEE WHEN WE NOSE UP....
> *


R U GOING TO BRING OUT "UR BLACK MONTE HOPPER"???????


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 02:42 PM~11185436
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i dont know bout that post homie aint no fucking cheerleaders here, dont disrespect homie its cool to talk shit but the desrespect nah we aint playing that shit. and thats on the real.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK ALL CALI HATERZ


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 04:37 PM~11185999
> *R U GOING TO BRING OUT "UR BLACK MONTE HOPPER"???????
> *



:biggrin: IF U WANT IT THAT BAD, ILL BUST UR ASS WITH THE BLACK ONE AND THEN ILL BUST UR ASS WITH MY "SON'S" BLUE HOPPER. TELL UR LITTLE SIDE KICK THATS BEEN ON UR NUTS FOR THE LAST WEEK THAT HES ON MY LIST TOO.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 04:14 PM~11185891
> *U ON UR BEST DAY CANT BREAK ME OFF!!!!!!!  U BETTER ASK UR BUDDYS MY FRAMES ALL REDONE!!!!!DONT TRIP UR NUMBER 2 ON THE SCHEDULE 2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


FUCK YOU PUNK ASS BITCH. YOU AINT SHIT BITCH ASS SNITCH. U RUN UR MOUTH TO MUCH BITCH BETTER WATCH WHAT U SAY MOTHER FUCKER, I AINT PLAYING WITH U FUCK U AND UR CAR, KEEP RUNNING UR MOUTH BITCH.</span>


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 04:14 PM~11185891
> *U ON UR BEST DAY CANT BREAK ME OFF!!!!!!!  U BETTER ASK UR BUDDYS MY FRAMES ALL REDONE!!!!!DONT TRIP UR NUMBER 2 ON THE SCHEDULE 2 GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



WHAT BUDDYS?????????????????


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 02:42 PM~11185436
> *
> *


HATER SHIT RIGHT THERE ONLY CHEERLEADING GOIING ON IN THE VIDEO WAS U FOOLS. DONT GET MAD CUZ THE SHIT BACKFIRED ON YOU FOOLS I DONT MAKE VIDEOS I WATCH EM


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

CALIRIDERS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 26 2008, 06:10 PM~11186174
> *HAHAHAA, GOOF HIT A NERVE ON YOU FOOLS ASSES !!!!!!! HATIN ,I THINK NOT. CLOWNIN HELL YA..... POMPOM NUT RIDIN , BALL SWINGIN. WHAT EVER YOU BITCH ASS PUNK ,DICK SUCKING FAGAZZIES WANT TO CALL IT. *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Angel, whats up with throwin up Colorado Rockies. i didn't know you was a fan....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 04:11 PM~11185877
> *:roflmao:  :twak: NO, DONT BE PUTTING SHIT IN MY MOUTH CAUSE I ONLY EAT 3 TIMES A DAY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE NOT EVERYTIME U SEE A FAST FOOD PLACE.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Big m.. :wave: ...We can clown with just Emotions :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2008, 04:57 PM~11186106
> * hno: NO DISRESPECTING :rofl:I TALK ALL THE SHIT I WANT HOMIE..I BACK MY SHIT TO THE FULLEST...SO WHY DONT YOU DO LIKE ANGEL BOY N PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0 ..PLAY TIME FOR KID'S HOMIE..SO JUS KEEP ON :rant:  *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2008, 05:51 PM~11186359
> *Hey Angel, whats up with throwin up Colorado Rockies. i didn't know you was a fan....
> *



:cheesy: HEY RON U STILL HAVE THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO IN STOCK? :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11186174
> *HATER SHIT RIGHT THERE ONLY CHEERLEADING GOIING ON IN THE VIDEO WAS U FOOLS. DONT GET MAD CUZ THE SHIT BACKFIRED ON YOU FOOLS I DONT MAKE VIDEOS I WATCH EM
> *


:tears: :rant:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 06:09 PM~11186446
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



WHATS UP PERM ARE U GOING TO BE IN THE SIDELINES TODAY?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 07:07 PM~11186438
> *:cheesy: HEY RON U STILL HAVE THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO IN STOCK? :dunno:
> *


Got a few..... Thought you already got it????


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2008, 06:14 PM~11186464
> *Got a few..... Thought you already got it????
> *


I DO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 06:12 PM~11186457
> *WHATS UP PERM ARE U GOING TO BE IN THE SIDELINES TODAY?
> *


YEA ILL BE ON THE SIDE LINE'S WITH YOU..ILL BRING MY POM POM'S


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 06:16 PM~11186471
> *YEA ILL BE ON THE SIDE LINE'S WITH YOU..ILL BRING MY POM POM'S
> *



ILL BRING U UR CHEERLEADING OUTFIT.... :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 06:17 PM~11186485
> *ILL BRING U UR CHEERLEADING OUTFIT.... :roflmao:
> *


I ALREADY GOT MY CHANCLA'S :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 06:19 PM~11186502
> *I ALREADY GOT MY CHANCLA'S :biggrin:
> *



ILL BRING MINE TOO.......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 07:23 PM~11186525
> *ILL BRING MINE TOO.......
> *


See now thats keepin it real..... I want a pic with you both postin up POM-POMS

I'll bring a hopper.....I regulate,not pom-pom hate


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2008, 06:28 PM~11186549
> *See now thats keepin it real..... I want a pic with you both postin up POM-POMS
> 
> I'll bring a hopper.....I regulate,not pom-pom hate
> *



U COMING OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 07:16 PM~11186471
> *YEA ILL BE ON THE SIDE LINE'S WITH YOU..ILL BRING OUT THE POM POM KIT'S
> *


oH SNAP :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2008, 06:28 PM~11186549
> *See now thats keepin it real..... I want a pic with you both postin up POM-POMS
> 
> I'll bring a hopper.....I regulate,not pom-pom hate
> *



I ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 07:17 PM~11186485
> *ILL BRING MY HOT PINK CHEERLEADING OUTFIT.... :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER+Jul 26 2008, 07:17 PM~11186485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMMA GET A VIDEO OF THIS


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 26 2008, 05:07 PM~11186157
> *:biggrin: IF U WANT IT THAT BAD, ILL BUST UR ASS WITH THE BLACK ONE THAT I WILL BORROW FROM LEO AND THEN ILL BUST UR ASS WITH MY "SON'S" BLUE HOPPER THATS A PILE OF TURD. TELL UR LITTLE SIDE KICK (MY LEFT BALL)THATS BEEN ON UR NUTS FOR THE LAST WEEK THAT HES ON MY LIST TOO.
> *


YOU GETTS TO PERSONAL , TALKIN BOUT BALLS AND DICKS????? :uh:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11186126
> *FUCK ALL CALI HATERZ
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: LET ME AT THEM HOMIE I'M READY.... I CAN'T STAND THESE CRY BABY MOTHER FUCKERS NO MORE THESE BITCHES CAN'T STAND ON THERE OWN TWO FEET AND SPEAK ON THERE OWN BUNCH OF FUCKEN HINA'S......... IF THE SHOE FITS YOU WEAR IT PUNKS..... HELL YA I SAID IT.........AND WHAT...... :0 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT+Jul 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11186126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My shoes fit fine...or should I say fyne. :biggrin: 

Please bring you hynas out tonite, I need a new girl  
And I said it....And this is Ron loged in under'' Goofices'' name,Like the way Angel hi-jacks everybodies cali-rider name


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I SEE YOU :angel: :wave:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

sup fella's :loco: :wow:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

GOOF------aint got no tooth


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jul 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11186988
> *GOOF------aint got no tooth
> *


sup


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

what's up mike


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jul 26 2008, 09:09 PM~11187006
> *what's up mike
> *


chillin on the sidelines... whats crackin Shaun?


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

the same old


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jul 26 2008, 09:13 PM~11187020
> *the same old
> *


Good to hear homeboy, we'll see you guys soon holmes


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Relax guys dang. Paint, D's, and Hydros... Thats all its supposed to be about.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 26 2008, 11:52 PM~11188140
> *Relax guys dang.  Paint, D's, and Hydros... Thats all its supposed to be about.
> *


_*BUT WHEN THEY DISRESPECT THE CLUB IT'S TIME TO HANDLE BUSINESS... *_


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

_*WELL SOME BODY ERASED SOMETHING I PUT BUT FUCK IT SOMEBODY WENT :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BUT FUCK IT (RON AND GOOF) FUCK MY CLUB NO FUCK YOUR CLUBS BUNCH OF WHINEY ASS BITCHES...THATS ALL I'LL SAY FOR NOW SNITCHES......... *_


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 27 2008, 12:07 AM~11188169
> *BUT WHEN THEY DISRESPECT THE CLUB IT'S TIME TO HANDLE BUSINESS...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 27 2008, 12:50 AM~11188254
> *WELL SOME BODY ERASED SOMETHING I PUT BUT FUCK IT SOMEBODY WENT  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: BUT FUCK IT (RON AND GOOF) FUCK MY CLUB NO FUCK YOUR CLUBS BUNCH OF WHINEY  ASS BITCHES...THATS ALL I'LL SAY FOR NOW SNITCHES.........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 27 2008, 12:07 AM~11188169
> *BUT WHEN THEY DISRESPECT THE CLUB IT'S TIME TO HANDLE BUSINESS...
> *


I feel, didnt know there was any direct dissin. I know thats hard to disregard. I been through that same kinda matter already 2 or 3 times already on here with people out here. Don't let no hate get to you though. That BS aint worth yo time homie.. Trust.
Real recognize real, & the fake - gonna hate! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

a big H ...these chavalas dont want none......all talk...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Jul 27 2008, 09:50 AM~11189305
> *a big H  ...these chavalas dont want none......all talk...
> *


*FUCKEN SNITCHES.......... *


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 27 2008, 07:30 AM~11188747
> *I feel, didnt know there was any direct dissin.  I know thats hard to disregard. I been through that same kinda matter already 2 or 3 times already on here with people out here.    Don't let no hate get to you though.  That BS aint worth yo time homie.. Trust.
> Real recognize real, & the fake - gonna hate!  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


_*AND FOR YOUR LAME ASS EXCUSSES THIS AIN'T ANGEL THIS IS HILLIE.......... *_


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 05:06 PM~11186432
> *  hno:  NO DISRESPECTING :rofl:I TALK ALL THE SHIT I WANT HOMIE..I BACK MY SHIT TO THE FULLEST...SO WHY DONT YOU DO LIKE ANGEL BOY N PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0 ..PLAY TIME FOR KID'S HOMIE..SO JUS KEEP ON  :rant:
> *


O.K THEN REAL BIG M HIT YOUR OWN SHIT DONT CALL NO BODY TO DO WHAT YOU CANT, TO ME YOU LOSE ALL THE TIME CAUSE YOU DONT HIT YOUR OWN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11186942
> *My shoes fit fine...or should I say fyne. :biggrin:
> 
> Please bring you hynas out tonite, I need a new girl
> ...


WHAT THE FUK EVERY BODY LETS RON HIT THERE SWITCH (<span style='color:blue'>BED SATISFYING YOUR HINAS TO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :twak:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11186942
> *My shoes fit fine...or should I say fyne. :biggrin:
> 
> Please bring you hynas out tonite, I need a new girl  GOOFS GIRL NOT DOIN IT AND NIETHER IS BIG M "S  GIRL
> ...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

^ :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 27 2008, 02:11 PM~11190967
> *^  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN IT.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11190639
> *AND FOR YOUR LAME ASS EXCUSSES THIS AIN'T ANGEL THIS IS HILLIE..........
> *


_


Yea i saw it. I dont know the full scoop of what u know,... but, jus tryin to keep the peace :thumbsup:_


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

./,


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

What's good Angel


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 27 2008, 05:36 PM~11191605
> *What's good Angel
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY GOOF "LEO" SAID LEAVE HIS NAME OUT OF THIS SHIT.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*CHILLIN DOGGIE DOG....... WAITING FOR THESE PUNK BITCHES TO SAY SOMETHING.........*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 03:40 PM~11199096
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE DOG....... WAITING FOR THESE PUNK BITCHES TO SAY SOMETHING.........
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..

AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears: :tears:

.SO WHY DONT YOU PULL UP OR SHUT UP & LET MY DADDY SERVE YOU TOO.. :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11199930
> *AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..
> 
> AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears:  :tears:
> ...



:0 WHEN SOMEONE PUTS FUCK A CLUB THEN THATS NOT LOWRIDING THATS LOOKING FOR BEEF. WHY NOT JUST KEEP IT REAL LIKE U GUYS SAY U DO, AND TAKE A LOST............... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Aint Lowridin, but that can be changed! :nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11199930
> *AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..
> 
> AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears:  :tears:
> ...


Eew foo! :no:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: FUCK ALL CALIHATERS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11200196
> *:0 WHEN SOMEONE PUTS FUCK A CLUB THEN THATS NOT LOWRIDING THATS LOOKING FOR BEEF. WHY NOT JUST KEEP IT REAL LIKE U GUYS SAY U DO, AND TAKE A LOST............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A LOST AINT SHIT HOMIE..I GAVE EM & TOOK EM..I KEEP IT REAL & U KNO IT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 05:51 PM~11200262
> *Eew foo!  :no:
> *


WTF.. :werd:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11199930
> *AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..
> 
> AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears:  :tears:
> ...


*AIN'T NO DISRESPECTING THEN WHY DID RON OR GOOF SAY FUCK MY CLUB???????? WE MAY BE NEW BUT WE READY TO SERVE AND BACK ARE SHIT UP.... IF I WERE TO SAY FUCK MAJESTICS OR GOODTIMES I'LL HAVE A BUNCH OF WHYNING AS FOOL'S WANTING TO GET CRAZY AND SHIT....... WELL FUCK IT I'M READY FOR A VACATION ANY WAYS IF THESE PUNKS WANNA GO THERE I'M READY FUCK THEM AND FUCK WHAT THERE GOING THEW...... I SAID IT AND WHAT...... THIS IS ME HILLIE NOT ANGEL............ SO DON'T MAKE NO EXCUSSES PUNK ASS BITCHES......... BE A MEN AND STAND ON YOUR OWN 2 FEET.......... *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 06:55 PM~11200819
> *AIN'T NO DISRESPECTING THEN WHY DID RON OR GOOF SAY FUCK MY CLUB???????? WE MAY BE NEW BUT WE READY TO SERVE AND BACK ARE SHIT UP.... IF I WERE TO SAY FUCK MAJESTICS OR GOODTIMES I'LL HAVE A BUNCH OF WHYNING AS FOOL'S WANTING TO GET CRAZY AND SHIT....... WELL FUCK IT I'M READY FOR A VACATION ANY WAYS IF THESE PUNKS WANNA GO THERE I'M READY FUCK THEM AND FUCK WHAT THERE GOING THEW...... I SAID IT AND WHAT...... THIS IS ME HILLIE NOT ANGEL............ SO DON'T MAKE NO EXCUSSES PUNK ASS BITCHES......... BE A MEN AND STAND ON YOUR OWN 2 FEET..........
> *



:thumbsup: X2


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 06:48 PM~11200749
> *A LOST AINT SHIT HOMIE..I GAVE EM & TOOK EM..I KEEP IT REAL & U KNO IT
> *


*AIN'T NOBODY TRIPPING ON YOU PERM YOU SHOULDEN'T BE DEFENDING THEM PUNKS FOR WHAT THEY WROTE..... FUCKING AROUND TALKING SHIT IS DIFFERENT BUT WHEN YOU SAY SOMETHING STUPID TO TRY TO BE FUNNY OR COOL JUST CAUSE YOUR TALKING OUT YOUR ASS YOU BETTER BE READY FOR WHATS AROUND THE CORNER...... ME AND YOU ALREADY TALKED THAT DAY AT THAT ONE SHOW YOU COOL.... IT'S YOUR PUNK ASS HOMIES THAT TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL.... AND I'M READY TO SHOW THEM WHAT'S UP..... *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:cheesy: WHATS UP SGV-POMONA!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 28 2008, 07:13 PM~11201015
> *:cheesy: WHATS UP SGV-POMONA!!!!!
> *


NOTHING MUCH DOGGIE DOG TRYING TO  MY TEMPER..... :biggrin: THESE PUNKS WANNA DISRESPECT BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO THEY FUCKING WITH......


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP FUCKER (6TREYALLDAY) I SEE YOU ESE......... :buttkick:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:16 PM~11201042
> *NOTHING MUCH DOGGIE DOG TRYING TO    MY TEMPER.....  :biggrin:  THESE PUNKS WANNA DISRESPECT BUT THEY DON'T NOW WHO THEY FUCKING WITH......
> *



YEAH I KNOW MAN,HEY ILL BE IN CALI ON THE 5TH - 16TH OF NEXT MONTH. AND WITH THESE FOOLS FUCK IT THEY KNOW WE STAY READY!!!


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: CALIRIDER 6treyallday


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11201080
> *YEAH I KNOW MAN,HEY ILL BE IN CALI ON THE 5TH - 16TH OF NEXT MONTH. AND WITH THESE FOOLS FUCK IT THEY KNOW WE STAY READY!!!
> *


AND IF THEY DON'T KNOW FUCK ASKING SOMEBODY THEY'LL FIND OUT THE HARD WAY........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

THEY ERASED WHAT YOU WROTE BIG DOGG! BUT THEY LEFT WHAT THEY WROTE. STRAIGHT BITCH SHIT. BUT FUCK WHO EVER WROTE IT AND THERE CLUB.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11201065
> *:biggrin:  WHAT'S UP FUCKER (6TREYALLDAY) I SEE YOU ESE......... :buttkick:
> *


 WUTZ CRACKING PERRO. HAAHA THEY ERASED WHAT YOU PUT BIG DOGG FUCK IT RE WRITE IT FUCKEM


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 28 2008, 07:25 PM~11201157
> *THEY ERASED WHAT YOU WROTE BIG DOGG! BUT THEY LEFT WHAT THEY WROTE. STRAIGHT BITCH SHIT.  BUT FUCK WHO EVER WROTE IT AND THERE CLUB.
> *


I KNOW HOMIE I SEEN WHO ERASED IT......... BUT ITS OKAY I AIN'T GONNA SAY SHIT...........


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11201193
> *I KNOW HOMIE I SEEN WHO ERASED IT......... BUT ITS OKAY I AIN'T GONNA SAY SHIT...........
> *


WHATS CRACKING ON UR CAPRICE!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 06:55 PM~11200819
> *AIN'T NO DISRESPECTING THEN WHY DID RON OR GOOF SAY FUCK MY CLUB???????? WE MAY BE NEW BUT WE READY TO SERVE AND BACK ARE SHIT UP.... IF I WERE TO SAY FUCK MAJESTICS OR GOODTIMES I'LL HAVE A BUNCH OF WHYNING AS FOOL'S WANTING TO GET CRAZY AND SHIT....... WELL FUCK IT I'M READY FOR A VACATION ANY WAYS IF THESE PUNKS WANNA GO THERE I'M READY FUCK THEM AND FUCK WHAT THERE GOING THEW...... I SAID IT AND WHAT...... THIS IS ME HILLIE NOT ANGEL............ SO DON'T MAKE NO EXCUSSES PUNK ASS BITCHES......... BE A MEN AND STAND ON YOUR OWN 2 FEET..........
> *


HEY I READ THRU EVERYTHING AND I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW GOODTIMES GOT INVOLVED IN THIS AGAIN..... RON TOLD U IT WAS HIM BUT U CATS ARE STILL TRIPPIN ON GOOF.... ONE OF UR MEMBERS HAS SAID FUCK GOODTIMES BEFORE.... BUT FUCK IT WHO CARES... U CATS ARE SOME GANGSTERS... AND IM IN IT FOR THE GOODTIMES AND FUN....


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 07:33 PM~11201238
> *HEY I READ THRU EVERYTHING AND I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW GOODTIMES GOT INVOLVED IN THIS AGAIN..... RON TOLD U IT WAS HIM BUT U CATS ARE STILL TRIPPIN ON GOOF.... ONE OF UR MEMBERS HAS SAID FUCK GOODTIMES BEFORE.... BUT FUCK IT WHO CARES... U CATS ARE SOME GANGSTERS... AND IM IN IT FOR THE GOODTIMES AND FUN....
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK ITS UR BOYS NAME,


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 28 2008, 07:39 PM~11201296
> *WELL ALL I KNOW IS IT SAID FUCK @^%$^$ AND IT SAYS GOODTIMES FOR THE CLUB ARE U BACKING IT UP?
> *


I UNDERSTAND THAT IT WAS UNDER GOOFS NAME BUT RON SAID IT WAS HIM ON GOOFS NAME..... SO THATS WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND.... IM NOT BACKING SHIT UP U CATS ARE GETTING TO PERSONAL.... IM JUST GONNA DO ME... I DONT GOT TIME TO WORRY ABOUT THE BS


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 07:42 PM~11201330
> *I UNDERSTAND THAT IT WAS UNDER GOOFS NAME BUT RON SAID IT WAS HIM ON GOOFS NAME..... SO THATS WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND.... IM NOT BACKING SHIT UP U CATS ARE GETTING TO PERSONAL.... IM JUST GONNA DO ME... I DONT GOT TIME TO WORRY ABOUT THE BS
> *


THEN STOP POSTING IN HERE AND WHO EVER SAID IT FUCK THEM AND THERE CLUB


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 07:33 PM~11201238
> *HEY I READ THRU EVERYTHING AND I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW GOODTIMES GOT INVOLVED IN THIS AGAIN..... RON TOLD U IT WAS HIM BUT U CATS ARE STILL TRIPPIN ON GOOF.... ONE OF UR MEMBERS HAS SAID FUCK GOODTIMES BEFORE.... BUT FUCK IT WHO CARES... U CATS ARE SOME GANGSTERS... AND IM IN IT FOR THE GOODTIMES AND FUN....
> *


*IT WAS UNDER YOUR HOMIES NAME AND SOMEONE ELSE SAID IT WAS THEM BUT HOW DO WE KNOW..... IF THEY GOTTA HIDE UNDER SOMEONE ELSE NAME AND SAY SOMETHING STUPID CAUSE THEY AIN'T GOT BALLS TO USE THERE OWN NAME THEN FUCK IT THEY BOTH GET DISSED..... AND THAT'S TRUE GANGSTERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND........AND WHAT....... I'M NOT HIDING UNDER NOBODYS NAME THIS IS ME HILLIE CALIRIDER TO THE FULLEST...... I'M IN IT FOR THE WIN, SPORT AND FUN TO BUT WHEN SOMEONE DISRESPECTS I'M NOT GONNA BOW DOWN YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE...............*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

imma pray for you motha brothaz


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11201414
> *IT WAS UNDER YOUR HOMIES NAME AND SOMEONE ELSE SAID IT WAS THEM BUT HOW DO WE KNOW..... IF THEY GOTTA HIDE UNDER SOMEONE ELSE NAME AND SAY SOMETHING STUPID CAUSE THEY AIN'T GOT BALLS TO USE THERE OWN NAME THEN  FUCK IT THEY BOTH GET DISSED..... AND THAT'S TRUE GANGSTERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND........AND WHAT....... I'M NOT HIDING UNDER NOBODYS NAME THIS IS ME HILLIE CALIRIDER TO THE FULLEST...... I'M IN IT FOR THE WIN, SPORT AND FUN TO BUT WHEN SOMEONE DISRESPECTS I'M NOT GONNA BOW DOWN YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE...............
> *


ALRIGHT DOGGIE U CATS WIN.... ILL BOW DOWN UR RITE......U CATS ARE TAKIN THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING FOR ME..... SO IM GONNA BE THE PUSSY AND WALK AWAY U CATS STAY UP AND HAVE FUN....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:09 PM~11200972
> *AIN'T NOBODY TRIPPING ON YOU PERM YOU SHOULDEN'T BE DEFENDING THEM PUNKS FOR WHAT THEY WROTE..... FUCKING AROUND TALKING SHIT IS DIFFERENT BUT WHEN YOU SAY SOMETHING STUPID TO TRY TO BE FUNNY OR COOL JUST CAUSE YOUR TALKING OUT YOUR ASS YOU BETTER BE READY FOR WHATS AROUND THE CORNER...... ME AND YOU ALREADY TALKED THAT DAY AT THAT ONE SHOW YOU COOL.... IT'S YOUR PUNK ASS HOMIES THAT TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL.... AND I'M READY TO SHOW THEM WHAT'S UP.....
> *


YEA YOU RITE..THING'S WERE SAID THAT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SAID..BUT IT WAS JUS RON PLAY'N AROUND WITH SUM OF YOUR MEMBER'S..NO NEED TO GET ALL CRAZY  THE ONLY VACATION WE NEED IS WITH SUM BIG BOOTY HOE'S :biggrin: ..YEA YOU COOL TOO HOMIE...SO WE STILL GOT TO HOP..I CAN TAKE A LOSS AS WELL AS I GIVE EM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 08:30 PM~11201770
> *YEA YOU RITE..THING'S WERE SAID THAT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SAID..BUT IT WAS JUS RON PLAY'N AROUND WITH SUM OF YOUR MEMBER'S..NO NEED TO GET ALL CRAZY  THE ONLY VACATION WE NEED IS WITH SUM BIG BOOTY HOE'S :biggrin: ..YEA YOU COOL TOO HOMIE...SO WE STILL GOT TO HOP..I CAN TAKE A LOSS AS WELL AS I GIVE EM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SEE EVEN U KNOW HE WAS WRONG NOW THATS A TRUE RIDER..............


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11201730
> *ALRIGHT DOGGIE U CATS WIN.... ILL BOW DOWN UR RITE......U CATS ARE TAKIN THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING  FOR ME..... SO IM GONNA BE THE PUSSY AND WALK AWAY U CATS STAY UP AND HAVE FUN....
> *


*AIN'T NOBODY TALKING TO YOU IT'S YOUR HOMIE THAT SHOULD OF NEVER SAID OR LET THAT HAPPEN UNDER HIS NAME........YOU CAN TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT THAT'S ON YOU........ AND IF YOU WANT TO GIVE UP LOWRIDING THAN THATS ON YOU YOU MUST NOT BE TRUE TO THE GAME...........YOU SHOULD STOP LETTING YOUR HINA WEAR YOUR PANTS AND PUT THEM ON YOUR SELF........ CAUSE I WOULD NEVER CALL MYSELF A FUCKIN PUSSY OR BOW DOWN TO ANYBODY... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS IT'S OK FOR OTHER PEOPLE TO SAY SHIT BUT WHEN SOMEBODY HAS THE BALLS TO STAND UP AND SAY SOMETHING OTHER PEOPLE DON'T LIKE IT......... *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11201730
> *ALRIGHT DOGGIE U CATS WIN.... ILL BOW DOWN UR RITE......U CATS ARE TAKIN THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING  FOR ME..... SO IM GONNA BE THE PUSSY AND WALK AWAY U CATS STAY UP AND HAVE FUN....
> *



ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES FOR US TILL SOMEONE GOES TO THE NEXT LEVEL, WE ARE HERE TO LOWRIDE TOO. :yes: JUST NEED TO PUT THAT MEMBER IN CHECK AND LET HIM KNOW NOT TO BE POSTING SHIT HE CANT BACK UP. I DONT KNOW WHO POST IT THAT SHIT BUT ITS UNDER GOOFS NAME. ALWAYS MAKE SURE U LOG OFF UR SHIT............


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11201730
> *ALRIGHT DOGGIE U CATS WIN.... ILL BOW DOWN UR RITE......U CATS ARE TAKIN THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING  FOR ME..... SO IM GONNA BE THE PUSSY AND WALK AWAY U CATS STAY UP AND HAVE FUN....*




I DONT THINK U HAD TO GO THAT FAR CAUSE I WOULD NEVER SAY WHAT U JUST SAID


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 08:30 PM~11201770
> *YEA YOU RITE..THING'S WERE SAID THAT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SAID..BUT IT WAS JUS RON PLAY'N AROUND WITH SUM OF YOUR MEMBER'S..NO NEED TO GET ALL CRAZY  THE ONLY VACATION WE NEED IS WITH SUM BIG BOOTY HOE'S :biggrin: ..YEA YOU COOL TOO HOMIE...SO WE STILL GOT TO HOP..I CAN TAKE A LOSS AS WELL AS I GIVE EM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW LIKE I SAID PERM TO ME YOU HAVE A MEN'S WORD..... YOU FUCK AROUND WHEN IT'S TIME TO FUCK AROUND..... I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU SAY ANYTHING STUPID YET....... SO I AIN'T TRIPPING ON YOU HOMIE..... AND WE WILL HAVE THAT DAY WHEN WE PULL UP AND LET THEM BUMPER'S CHECK....... OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH YYYYAAAAAAA AND THEM BIG BOOOOTY HOES FOE SHHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11201730
> *ALRIGHT DOGGIE U CATS WIN.... ILL BOW DOWN UR RITE......U CATS ARE TAKIN THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING  FOR ME..... SO IM GONNA BE THE PUSSY AND WALK AWAY U CATS STAY UP AND HAVE FUN....
> *


SHUT UP AND STOP CRYIN


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11199930
> *AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..
> 
> AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears:  :tears:
> ...


HOW THE FUK YOU GONNA SAY FUK SOME ONE AND SAY ITS PLAYIN AROUND ,YOU AND RON SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF STUPID LAME ASS BITCHES ,EITHER MAN UP OR SHUT UP :twak: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 28 2008, 06:33 PM~11201238
> *HEY I READ THRU EVERYTHING AND I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW GOODTIMES GOT INVOLVED IN THIS AGAIN..... RON TOLD U IT WAS HIM BUT U CATS ARE STILL TRIPPIN ON GOOF.... ONE OF UR MEMBERS HAS SAID FUCK GOODTIMES BEFORE.... BUT FUCK IT WHO CARES... U CATS ARE SOME GANGSTERS... AND IM IN IT FOR THE GOODTIMES AND FUN....
> *


SO DO YOU GUYS LET OTHER PEOPLE HIT YOUR WIFES TO SINCE YOU GUYS USE EACH OTHERS NAME AND SWITCH AND YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKIN ABOUT MR BIG M :werd:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

DAMN IT SGV-POMONA THEY CANT TAKE THE HEAT SO THOSE DUMB ASS WHITE HINAS RUN  :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 28 2008, 08:56 PM~11202133
> * hno: hno: hno: IF IM SUCH A LAME COME TELL ME TO MY FACE...NOT ON THE OTHER END OF YOUR KEY BOARD...NOW THAT'S A LAME ASS BITCH :0 :0 *


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11199930
> *AINT NO DISRESPECTING HERE..IT WAS JUS RON F N WIT ANGEL..SO ALL THIS DRAMA IS B.S...WE LOWRIDING..LET'S KEEP IT AT THAT..IT'S ABOUT CAR'S,HOMIE'S.& HYNAS..
> 
> AND TO THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER "THE CRITIC" ALOT OF FOO'S GOT A SWITCHMAN..SO IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN COME UP WITH.:tears:  :tears:
> ...


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 08:03 PM~11202227
> * hno:  hno:  hno: IF IM SUCH A LAME COME TELL ME TO MY FACE...NOT ON THE OTHER END OF YOUR KEY BOARD...NOW THAT'S A LAME ASS BITCH :0  :0
> *


YOU ARE YOUR GONNA RUO TO RON AND HAVE HIM HIT THE SWITCH THATS A BITCH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 28 2008, 09:08 PM~11202278
> *SWITCH MAN PLEASE BITCH ATLEAST HE HITS HIS OWN SHIT ,FUK YOUR ,YOUR OWN CHEERLEADER NOW THATS A REAL BITCH SO YOUR DADDYS RON  SO YOUR RON S BITCH THAT  MAKES YOU MORE OF A BITCH THAN SWITCH MAN CAUSE YOU ADMITTED IT          BIG M ,IS RONS BITCH
> *


WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO TYPE TOUGH GUY..ALL YOU DO'N IZ :rant: :rant:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11202313
> *WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO TYPE TOUGH GUY..ALL YOU DO'N IZ :rant:  :rant:
> *


AND ALL YOU DO IS HOP ONLY IF YOUR DADDY RON IS THERE SO GET OFF
:biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CALIRIDER, THE CRITIC, richie562, crackers63, SGV-POMONA, THE REAL BIG M, LifeAfterDeath 2

DAMN THIS TOPIC IS HOT TODAY..............


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 28 2008, 09:13 PM~11202337
> *AND ALL YOU DO IS HOP ONLY IF YOUR DADDY RON IS THERE SO GET OFF
> :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


 :rant: :tears: :rant: :tears: THAT'S ALL YOU DO.."THE CRITIC"..YOU ALL :rant:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Aww crap, i forgot to pray! :uh: :uh: :uh: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

FATHA! SAVE THESE TRIGGAZ!! :twak: :worship:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11203359
> *FATHA!  SAVE THESE TRIGGAZ!!  :twak:  :worship:
> *




:rofl:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11203359
> *FATHA!  SAVE THESE TRIGGAZ!!  :twak:  :worship:
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

I just my low low back on the road where's the scene on the weekends homies


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Jul 29 2008, 07:16 AM~11204551
> *I just my low low back on the road where's the scene on the weekends homies
> *


Saturday night starting @10pm On West Sahara & Valley View at the closed down COMP USA parking lot. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks big homie is it just a club thing or for who ever?


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks big homie is it just a club thing or for who ever?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Jul 29 2008, 11:17 AM~11206168
> *  thanks big homie is it just a club thing or for who ever?
> *


SUP HOMIE..EVERYBODY GO'S THERE...SUM TIME'S THEY HOP..SO COME CHECK IT OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 29 2008, 02:03 PM~11207808
> *SUP HOMIE..EVERYBODY GO'S THERE...SUM TIME'S THEY HOP..SO COME CHECK IT OUT.. :biggrin:
> *


Yea including this cat. Lovely 63 ya gotta see, and he aint no china collector either, HE HOPS IT!


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

I aint got no juice yet its stil in the works but but cruises low and slow


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 29 2008, 03:24 PM~11208479
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS........ ALL DAY EVERY DAY.......... *:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 29 2008, 03:37 PM~11208613
> *:biggrin:  CALIRIDERS........ ALL DAY EVERY DAY..........  :biggrin:
> *



THATS RIGHT AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO STOP COMING AT THESE SUCKERSSSSSSSS


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 29 2008, 03:49 PM~11208722
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> *



DID THAT EARTHQUAKE WAKE U UP?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam i aint looked in here for a while seems like shits gettin twisted remeber homies we supposed to be lowriding and having fun also remember this is the internet where alot of things can get twisted into being summat there not


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 29 2008, 03:52 PM~11208749
> *DID THAT EARTHQUAKE WAKE U UP?
> *


NAW HOMIE I WAS AT WORK (CONSTRUCION) AT THE EAST L.A. COLLEGE AND I WAS MAKING SOME WIRE PIECES FOR MY COUSIN AND YOU JUST FEEL THE FLOOR MOVING AND I LOOK UP AND SEE THE A.C DUCTS MOVING LIKE CRAZY..... AND THEN YOU SEE ALL THE HINA'S RUNNUING AROUND OUT SIDE FOR SOME SAFETY..... :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 03:59 PM~11208805
> *dam i aint looked in here for a while seems like shits gettin twisted remeber homies we supposed to be lowriding and having fun also remember this is the internet where alot of things can get twisted into being summat there not
> *




:nono:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 29 2008, 04:00 PM~11208814
> *NAW HOMIE I WAS AT WORK (CONSTRUCION) AT THE EAST L.A. COLLEGE AND I WAS MAKING SOME WIRE PIECES FOR MY COUSIN AND YOU JUST FEEL THE FLOOR MOVING AND I LOOK UP AND SEE THE A.C DUCTS MOVING LIKE CRAZY..... AND THEN YOU SEE ALL THE HINA'S RUNNUING AROUND OUT SIDE FOR SOME SAFETY..... :biggrin:
> *




MAN IT WAS A 5.4 THATS JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING BEFORE THAT BIG ONE HITS hno: LETS JUST HOPE IT DONT COME ANYTIME SOON.......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 29 2008, 04:02 PM~11208831
> *:nono:
> *


dunno homie im just calling it as i see it people gettin all bent outa shape over sum shit some1 posted on the internet  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11208864
> *dunno homie im just calling it as i see it people gettin all bent outa shape over sum shit some1 posted on the internet    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



YEAH U DONT POST SHIT LIKE THAT, SOMEONE WILL TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY...
WE ARE HERE TO HAVE FUN AND TO HELP PEOPLE GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP SGV-POMONA, juan_manuel


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it was fun in here watching ron n angel going at it i had a few chuckles i must admit but it seems to be gettin serious up in here shit lets get more real time hopping and less e thuggin


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 03:59 PM~11208805
> *dam i aint looked in here for a while seems like shits gettin twisted remeber homies we supposed to be lowriding and having fun also remember this is the internet where alot of things can get twisted into being summat there not
> *


 IT'S NOT THAT SHIT'S GETTING TWISTED...... IT'S THAT SOME PUNK'S WANNA TRY AND BE STUPID AND SAY SHIT LIKE IF THEY AIN'T UNTOUCHABLE CAUSE OF WHO THEY ARE...... WELL I'LL SHOW THEM....... I NOW THEM PUNK'S BE HATING ON MY HOMIES (CLUB MEMBER'S) CAUSE THEY BE PUTTING IT DOWN IT'S NOT MY FAULT THEY CAN'T HANDLE LOSING EXPECIALLY ON VIDEO..........


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dang homie chill


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 04:12 PM~11208918
> *it was fun in here watching ron n angel going at it i had a few chuckles i must admit but it seems to be gettin serious up in here shit lets get more real time hopping and less e thuggin
> *


*I DON'T E THUGG HOMIE..... I STAND FRONT LINE WHEN I HAVE TO.......... YA IT WAS COOL WHEN THE HOMIE ANGEL AND THAT PUNK BITCH RON WOULD FUCK AROUND........ BUT THEN SOMETHING STUPID WAS WRITTEN.... AND LIKE I SAID IF I WERE TO SAY FUCK MAJESTICS LOOK WHAT WOULD HAPPEN?????????? *


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 29 2008, 04:09 PM~11208898
> *WHATS UP SGV-POMONA, juan_manuel
> *


JUST HERE CHILLIN....... GETTING PISSED OFF CAUSE THAT FUCKEN CHANNEL 7 NEWS CHOPPER WON'T GET THE FUCK ON........ :angry: :angry: :angry: IT'S BEEN ABOVE MY AREA FOR SOME FUCKEN HOURS ALREADY............


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im sure ive seen fuck goodtimes n fuck dream team a few times so whats the difference except your taking it way too serious ,like i said im tellin how ive seen it


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 04:25 PM~11209054
> *im sure ive seen fuck goodtimes n fuck dream team a few times so whats the difference except your taking it way too serious ,like i said im tellin how ive seen it
> *


OH WELL I GOT A BAD TEMPER SO FUCK IT........


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up 6treyallday i thought you left your house?


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 04:25 PM~11209054
> *im sure ive seen fuck goodtimes n fuck dream team a few times so whats the difference except your taking it way too serious ,like i said im tellin how ive seen it
> *


WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU DR PHIL. HOMIE U AINT SHIT BUT A CHEERLEADER YOUR WORDS DONT MEAN SHIT. NO ONE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR FEELINGS SO KICK ROCKS


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 04:17 PM~11208961
> *dang homie chill
> *


WHERE IS YOUR CAR!!!!! WHAT CAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE???????????? FUCKING CHEERLEADER.. SHIT IF YOU GOT A CAR IT WOULDNT BE HAS BAD, BUT NO BODY ASKED YOU HOW YOU SEE IT.!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 29 2008, 05:23 PM~11209667
> *WHERE IS YOUR CAR!!!!! WHAT CAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE????????????  FUCKING CHEERLEADER.. SHIT IF YOU GOT A CAR IT WOULDNT BE HAS BAD,  BUT NO BODY ASKED YOU HOW YOU SEE IT.!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: your right nobody asked my opinion but i gave it i thought this was the country of free speech :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 29 2008, 06:42 PM~11210320
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


sup goof hows the back :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

,,/, TO ALL MY HATERZ


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday+Jul 29 2008, 04:23 PM~11209667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEEMS LIKE YOUR THE ONE WITH THE MOST CHEERLEADERS IN THIS THREAD ANGEL!! :0 

But as seen before you don't know what your talking about! Stevie has and has had many cars that he has bought stock, built from the ground up, and hit his own switch when complete!!

Go AHEAD ANGEL, twist what I have said into what you want it to say!!! :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: GOD BLESS YALL TRIGGAZ!! :angel:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:09 AM~11215826
> *:0  :cheesy:  GOD BLESS YALL TRIGGAZ!! :angel:
> *





x2 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 30 2008, 12:25 PM~11215953
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 12:28 PM~11215972
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11209054
> *im sure ive seen fuck goodtimes n fuck dream team a few times so whats the difference except your taking it way too serious ,like i said im tellin how ive seen it
> *


THEY DONT HAVE LOVE FOR THERE CLUB,THOSE ARE WHAT YOU CALLPUSSY ASS RIDERS :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 02:59 PM~11208805
> *dam i aint looked in here for a while seems like shits gettin twisted remeber homies we supposed to be lowriding and having fun also remember this is the internet where alot of things can get twisted into being summat there not
> *


AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11202503
> *:rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears: THAT'S ALL YOU DO.."THE CRITIC"..YOU ALL :rant:
> *


YEA BUT YOUR STILL RONS BITCH THAT WILL NEVA CHANGE :werd:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 07:00 PM~11219693
> * :rant: :tears: :rant: :tears: YOU SOUND LIKE YOU THE # 1 CHEERLEADER FROM TEAM ALL TEAR'S..YOU :rant: & :tears: & YOU HIDE BEHIND THE SCREEN :0 *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11219673
> *AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:
> *


oh im sorry so to be a real rider you need to talk shit on a internet website :dunno: i would love to sit here n gabble on with ya but ive got customers cars ive got to get done :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11219673
> *AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:
> *


See now you goin a lil too far off topic. Im in here everyday and there also. Kill the dissin homie.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

MAN FOOLS NEED TO JUST STAY IN THE LAS VEGAS TOPIC..........STEVIE D


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 30 2008, 07:54 PM~11220118
> * :rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears: YOU SOUND LIKE YOU THE # 1 CHEERLEADER FROM TEAM ALL TEAR'S..YOU  :rant: & :tears: & YOU HIDE BEHIND THE SCREEN :0
> *



:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11219673
> *AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:
> *


IF you knew anything about the word "CHRIST" alone homie, You'd know were TO THE DEATH! Aint no buster ish in a Real Christian homie. I stay hated on by alot of busters out here, and I STILL go out SOLO BOLO EVERY Saturday night & Every function, never callin for no form of back up what soever. -You picked a poor example to use as a sign of weakness loc...i mean BROTHA!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11219673
> *AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:
> *


IF you knew anything about the word "CHRIST" alone homie, You'd know were TO THE DEATH! Aint no buster ish in a Real Christian homie. I REP JESUS CHRIST TO THE FULLEST. I Stay hated on by alot of busters out here, and I STILL go out SOLO BOLO EVERY Saturday night & Every function, never callin for no form of back up what soever. -You picked a poor example to use as a sign of weakness loc...i mean BROTHA!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

FUCK IT JUST DROP IT ALREADY.............. :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11220950
> *FUCK IT JUST DROP IT ALREADY.............. :uh:
> *


stop cursin foo. U know how it gets when cats diss homie. Ya'll just finished dealin wit it...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 09:05 PM~11220756
> *MAN FOOLS NEED TO JUST STAY IN THE LAS VEGAS TOPIC..........STEVIE D
> *


you know what fuk it lataz :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 30 2008, 10:52 PM~11221759
> *you know what fuk it lataz  :uh:
> *


hahhaah bye!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=39695236


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11219673
> *AYE CANT TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OFF THE TOPIC AND GO TO THE CHRISTIAN CLUBS TOPIC ,THIS TOPIC FOR REAL RIDERS :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

uh no to the 1st part :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 31 2008, 01:28 PM~11226690
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=39695236
> *



Thats a bad ass video!! Keep it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 31 2008, 04:40 PM~11227880
> *Thats a bad ass video!! Keep it up!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mrs. B! Will Do!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2008, 09:40 PM~11230615
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: TO THE BITCH!!! FUCK GOOF


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2008, 09:43 PM~11230673
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  TO THE BITCH!!!  FUCK GOOF
> *


  :biggrin:   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2008, 09:50 PM~11230738
> *  :biggrin:      :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :uh:
> *


YA BITCH SAY SOMETHING FUCK GOOF


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2008, 09:51 PM~11230751
> *YA BITCH SAY SOMETHING FUCK GOOF
> *


 :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2008, 10:03 PM~11230854
> *:buttkick:  :around:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


* FUCK THIS PUNK BITCH........ 87 CUTT DOWN FOR A ROAD TRIP.......*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 1 2008, 05:17 PM~11237335
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>YOU KNOW IT BIG DOGG WHEN*


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2008, 09:03 PM~11230854
> *:buttkick:  :around:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


AYE ITS NOT OUR FAULT RON IS AT YOUR HOUSE ON MORE THAN JUST YOUR COMPUTER! :0 ,


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 30 2008, 06:54 PM~11220118
> * :rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears: YOU SOUND LIKE YOU THE # 1 CHEERLEADER FROM TEAM ALL TEAR'S..YOU  :rant: & :tears: & YOU HIDE BEHIND THE SCREEN :0
> *


AYE,YOU SAID IT NOT ME YOUR RONS BITCH,DONT HATE ON WHAT YOU SAID,I DONT HIDE BEHIND SHIT,BUT MY SWITCH I DONT LET SOME ONE ELSE HIT MY SWITCH :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11220904
> *IF you knew anything about the word "CHRIST" alone homie, You'd know were TO THE DEATH! Aint no buster ish in a Real Christian homie.  I stay hated on by alot of busters out here, and I STILL go out SOLO BOLO EVERY Saturday night & Every function, never callin for no form of back up what soever. -You picked a poor example to use as a sign of weakness loc...i mean BROTHA!
> *


WHAT EVER THIS REAL RIDER SHIT,CANT TAKE THE HEAT,LOC,I MEAN BROTHA GET OFF THE TOPIC!


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 PM~11221317
> *stop cursin foo.  U know how it gets when cats diss homie. Ya'll just finished dealin wit it...
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP!!THEN!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 1 2008, 11:19 PM~11239733
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP!!THEN!!
> *


Mark.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 1 2008, 06:47 PM~11237956
> *WHEN EVER...... I'M READY RIGHT NOW......... </span>*:thumbsup:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Aug 2 2008, 04:22 PM~11242914
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*YA YOU BETTER BE BANGING YOUR HEAD ON SOMETHING TO NUMB YOUR ASS UP......*


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 2 2008, 04:33 PM~11242960
> *YA YOU BETTER BE BANGING YOUR HEAD ON SOMETHING TO NUMB YOUR ASS UP......
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Aug 2 2008, 04:37 PM~11242986
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*YA YOU KNOW THE ROUTINE AFTER YOU GET FUCKED UP...*


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> *YA YOU KNOW THE ROUTINE AFTER YOU GET FUCKED UP...*
> 
> 
> :dunno:   :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP CALIRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 1 2008, 11:47 PM~11240126
> *Mark.
> *


WOW! YOU BETTER GO DO YOUR OUR FATHER AND HAIL MARY,CAUSE LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GETTING SAD!!


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Aug 2 2008, 03:22 PM~11242914
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


NO HE IS TELLIN YOU WHAT HIS WIFE IS DOIN TO RON


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 2 2008, 10:45 PM~11244869
> *WOW! YOU BETTER GO DO YOUR OUR FATHER AND HAIL MARY,CAUSE LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GETTING SAD!!
> *


God slain's the ignorant, and Christians dont hail Mary. Thats Catholics. In America, school is free, go, and learn... something. That is, if you are blessed to even be here. :angel:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 2 2008, 10:45 PM~11245297
> *God slain's the ignorant, and Christians dont hail Mary. Thats Catholics.    In America, school is free, go, and learn... something.  That is, if you are blessed to even be here. :angel:
> *


YA NO SHIT,AND YOUR PREACHIN ON A TOPIC THATS FOR REAL RIDERS ,NOT SUNDAY SCHOOL GIRLS,LIKE I SAID BEFORE,CANT TAKE THE HEAT GO TO THE OTHER :twak: TOPIC!


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 2 2008, 10:45 PM~11245297
> *God slain's the ignorant, and Christians dont hail Mary. Thats Catholics.    In America, school is free, go, and learn... something.  That is, if you are blessed to even be here. :angel:
> *


AND YES IM BLESSED ,BLESSED TO NOT BE A BITCH LIKE YOU, AND CRY EVERY TIME SOMEONES TALKIN REAL SHIT,SO FOR ALL ARE SAKE STOP CRYIN, REMEMBER THE TOPIC ,REAL RIDERS, :werd:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11220904
> *IF you knew anything about the word "CHRIST" alone homie, You'd know were TO THE DEATH! Aint no buster ish in a Real Christian homie.  I stay hated on by alot of busters out here, and I STILL go out SOLO BOLO EVERY Saturday night & Every function, never callin for no form of back up what soever. -You picked a poor example to use as a sign of weakness loc...i mean BROTHA!
> *


*A HOMIE QUIT WITH THE PREACHING HOMIE IF I WANT TO HERE SHIT LIKE THAT ID GO TO CHURCH......... I THINK SOME OF YOU PEOPLE SHOULD JUST STAY IN THAT VEGAS TOPIC....... IF YOU CANT HANDLE THIS ONE...... AND I CAN HANDLE MY OWN SHIT DON'T NEED NO ONE TO BACK ME UP........ YOU'LL SEE WHEN I SET MY EXAMPLE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 2 2008, 10:45 PM~11244869
> *WOW! YOU BETTER GO DO YOUR OUR FATHER AND HAIL MARY,CAUSE LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GETTING SAD!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 3 2008, 03:58 AM~11245574
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SGV-POMONA :biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

TTMFT :werd:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 3 2008, 11:43 AM~11247130
> *TTMFT :werd:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 1 2008, 11:16 PM~11239715
> *AYE,YOU SAID IT NOT ME YOUR RONS BITCH,DONT HATE ON WHAT YOU SAID,I DONT HIDE BEHIND SHIT,BUT MY SWITCH I DONT LET SOME ONE ELSE HIT MY SWITCH :werd:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: ,,/, THE CRITIC..


----------



## mr.cheeks13oc (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :uh:  :cheesy: firme asss rides up in this bitch....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I talk how I want and will keep on, and really dont care cuz neither of ya'll know me to be talkin down on how I get down. And how you talkin bout I need to stay in the other room padre? I was in here from the start of this one cuz I was invited by the cats that started it, both of ya'll came later... CRITIC, you already been discredited as a nobody, just another keyboard banger with no info up about yourself(thats what a "bitch" is),.... and SGV, when we had any beef this whole time? I thought yo boys already told you about me homie..., and like I already said, I talk how I want homie and hadn't started "preaching" as you wanna call it till some mark disrespected what Im about, just like you flip out when somebody disses yo club.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 1 2008, 10:16 PM~11239715
> *AYE,YOU SAID IT NOT ME YOUR Las Vegas, sooo isn't there a California topic you all should be invading.......*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:02 AM~11254630
> *I talk how I want and will keep on, and really dont care cuz neither of ya'll know me to be talkin down on how I get down.  And how you talkin bout I need to stay in the other room padre? I was in here from the start of this one cuz I was invited by the cats that started it, both of ya'll came later...    CRITIC, you already been discredited as a nobody, just another keyboard banger with no info up about yourself(thats what a "bitch" is),.... and SGV, when we had any beef this whole time?  I thought yo boys already told you about me homie..., and like I already said, I talk how I want homie and hadn't started "preaching" as you wanna call it till some mark disrespected what Im about, just like you flip out when somebody disses yo club.
> *


 *AIN'T HATING ON YOU OR ANYTHING AND I AIN'T HAVE NO BEEF WITH YOU.....I GOT BEEF WITH 2 OTHER PUNK ASS BITCHES THEY NO WHO THEY ARE.... I JUST DON'T LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE WANNA COME IN A TOPIC AND PREACH ESPECALLY WHEN WERE TALKING ABOUT REAL RIDERS NOT SCARY MOTHER FUCKERS GO TO CHURCH..... I ALWAYS HATED THAT AND STILL DO TELL THIS DAY...... THEM PREACHERS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LEAVE THAT SHIT AT CHURCH MOTHER FUCKERS WANNA GO BUG US ON SUNDAYS AT CRUISE NIGHTS AND NOW ON THE NET...... IF I WANNA HERE ANY OF THAT SHIT ID GO ACROSS THE STREET AND GO TO CHURCH ON SUNDAY MORNINGS..... BUT IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN IN MY LIFE TIME SO JUST LEAVE THAT SHIT SOME WHERE ELSE.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: AND AS FOR YOU AND THE CRITIC GO AHEAD AND TALK YOUR SHIT I AINT TRIPPING..... AND FOR ME SNAPPING I CAN'T HANDLE THAT I'M A RIDER ON THE FRONT LINE READY TO HANDLE ANY PUNK MOTHER FUCKER AND MY EXAMPLE WILL BE SHOWN........ :werd: *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11255869
> *AIN'T HATING ON YOU OR ANYTHING AND I AIN'T HAVE NO BEEF WITH YOU.....I GOT BEEF WITH 2 OTHER PUNK ASS BITCHES THEY NO WHO THEY ARE.... I JUST DON'T LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE WANNA COME IN A TOPIC AND PREACH ESPECALLY WHEN WERE TALKING ABOUT REAL RIDERS NOT SCARY MOTHER FUCKERS GO TO CHURCH..... I ALWAYS HATED THAT AND STILL DO TELL THIS DAY...... THEM PREACHERS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LEAVE THAT SHIT AT CHURCH MOTHER FUCKERS WANNA GO BUG US ON SUNDAYS AT CRUISE NIGHTS AND NOW ON THE NET...... IF I WANNA HERE ANY OF THAT SHIT ID GO ACROSS THE STREET AND GO TO CHURCH ON  SUNDAY MORNINGS..... BUT IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN IN MY LIFE TIME SO JUST LEAVE THAT SHIT SOME WHERE ELSE....  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: AND AS FOR YOU AND THE CRITIC GO AHEAD AND TALK YOUR SHIT I AINT TRIPPING..... AND FOR ME SNAPPING I CAN'T HANDLE THAT I'M A RIDER ON THE FRONT LINE READY TO HANDLE ANY PUNK MOTHER FUCKER AND MY EXAMPLE WILL BE SHOWN........  :werd:
> *


Come on now homie. Where you think I came from?? I know already what you saying, dont get me wrong, I hated being stepped to all the times too. The part you missing just like i did my whole life homie, is thats people you dont even know trying to help you gain the only thing in your life that will take away all the drama in your life your trippin on. They only trying to show you the truth on why your here, and it aint to be forever pissed, wanting to smoke a cat, go to jail, get high and do it all over till you die. -Im not gonna bother you about it cuz I just read in my Bible again, if they dont want to hear it, were not supposed to press it. -And yea u right, some come off too hard and more than half the time dont even know what they talkin about, and rather speak what they feel, and thats where they fail. -But "punks" dont go to church homie, killers, dealers & all the rest im sure your down with, are the ones that go.. so they dont end up killin, gettin killed, or jail, but even worst then it all, Hell. But last but not least, I am still gonna be a REAL MAN, and say I hate to hear that you wont ever go to Church. Aint nothing worst in life then a person pre-denying good things to happen in their own lives.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11256211
> *Come on now homie.  Where you think I came from??  I know already what you saying, dont get me wrong, I hated being stepped to all the times too.  The part you missing just like i did my whole life homie, is thats people you dont even know trying to help you gain the only thing in your life that will take away all the drama in your life your trippin on.  They only trying to show you the truth on why your here, and it aint to be forever pissed, wanting to smoke a cat, go to jail, get high and do it all over till you die. -Im not gonna bother you about it cuz I just read in my Bible again, if they dont want to hear it, were not supposed to press it.  -And yea u right, some come off too hard and more than half the time dont even know what they talkin about, and rather speak what they feel, and thats where they fail.  -But "punks" dont go to church homie,  killers, dealers & all the rest im sure your down with, are the ones that go.. so they dont end up killin, gettin killed, or jail, but even worst then it all, Hell.      But last but not least, I am still gonna be a REAL MAN, and say I hate to hear that you wont ever go to Church.  Aint nothing worst in life then a person pre-denying good things to happen in their own lives.
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN,NOW YOU GOT ONE OF RONS BITCHES BACKING YOU UP ,LOOK JUST READ WHATYOU PUT ,IF I WANT TO HERE THAT I WOULD BE IN CHURCH,AND BE A LIL BITCH SAYING SHIT LIKE THAT,,AND IF THEY INVITED YOU IT WASNT TO BE A BITCH IT WAS CAUSE YOU A RIDER, :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 4 2008, 11:28 AM~11255502
> *I am the only Bitch in here that's Ron's bitch!! And do you even have your own switch to be hitting????  :biggrin:
> Isn't this a topic for Real Riders in Las Vegas, sooo isn't there a California topic you all should be invading.......
> *


AYE MRS DUMB BITCH AINT YOU THE STUPID BITCH THAT SAID YOU IDIOTS INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP ON LIVING THE LOW LYFE,YA YOU A DUMB BITCH JUST LIKE BIG M,DAMN RON YOU YOU GOT SOME DUMB BITCHES ON YOUR CAMP!!!!!NO HATING OVER HERE ON YOU RON GET YOUR BITCHES :banghead: :werd:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 01:44 PM~11256211
> *Come on now homie.  Where you think I came from??  I know already what you saying, dont get me wrong, I hated being stepped to all the times too.  The part you missing just like i did my whole life homie, is thats people you dont even know trying to help you gain the only thing in your life that will take away all the drama in your life your trippin on.  They only trying to show you the truth on why your here, and it aint to be forever pissed, wanting to smoke a cat, go to jail, get high and do it all over till you die. -Im not gonna bother you about it cuz I just read in my Bible again, if they dont want to hear it, were not supposed to press it.  -And yea u right, some come off too hard and more than half the time dont even know what they talkin about, and rather speak what they feel, and thats where they fail.  -But "punks" dont go to church homie,  killers, dealers & all the rest im sure your down with, are the ones that go.. so they dont end up killin, gettin killed, or jail, but even worst then it all, Hell.      But last but not least, I am still gonna be a REAL MAN, and say I hate to hear that you wont ever go to Church.  Aint nothing worst in life then a person pre-denying good things to happen in their own lives.
> *


  uffin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 4 2008, 01:53 PM~11256298
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN,NOW YOU GOT ONE OF RONS BITCHES BACKING YOU UP ,LOOK JUST READ WHATYOU PUT ,IF I WANT TO HERE THAT I WOULD BE IN CHURCH,AND BE A LIL BITCH SAYING SHIT LIKE THAT,,AND IF THEY INVITED YOU IT WASNT TO BE A BITCH IT WAS CAUSE YOU A RIDER, :werd:
> *


So do you get paid for a living to go to every room and just try and piss everyone off? Is it all you know how to do "Critic"? Work is free too, did you know???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11255502
> *Isn't this a topic for Real Riders in Las Vegas, sooo isn't there a California topic you all should be invading.......
> *


i had often thought this myself :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11256369
> *AYE MRS DUMB BITCH AINT YOU THE STUPID BITCH THAT SAID YOU IDIOTS INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP ON LIVING THE LOW LYFE,YA YOU A DUMB BITCH JUST LIKE BIG M,DAMN RON YOU YOU GOT SOME DUMB BITCHES ON YOUR CAMP!!!!!NO HATING OVER HERE ON YOU RON GET YOUR BITCHES :banghead:  :werd:
> *




:0 :roflmao: 

So Joe, when the guys are going down the 5 from Portland what's the street they turn on Gary??????


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

OJJJJJJJJJ.... wheres tha 44444444????? :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 03:05 PM~11256928
> *OJJJJJJJJJ.... wheres tha 44444444????? :0
> *


I'M TRYING BIG HOMIE......SHIT IS RUFFFF RIGHT NOW GOT HANDLE SOME LEGAL ISSUES TO TAKE CARE OF FIRST THEN IT'S FULL SPEED AHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 4 2008, 02:02 PM~11256369
> *AYE MRS DUMB BITCH AINT YOU THE STUPID BITCH THAT SAID YOU IDIOTS INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP ON LIVING THE LOW LYFE,YA YOU A DUMB BITCH JUST LIKE BIG M,DAMN RON YOU YOU GOT SOME DUMB BITCHES ON YOUR CAMP!!!!!NO HATING OVER HERE ON YOU RON GET YOUR BITCHES :banghead:  :werd:
> *



* damn dawg that shit aint cool, now your taking shit to another level. best to step carefully*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2008, 03:14 PM~11257026
> *I'M TRYING BIG HOMIE......SHIT IS RUFFFF RIGHT NOW GOT HANDLE SOME LEGAL ISSUES TO TAKE CARE OF FIRST THEN IT'S FULL SPEED AHEAD :biggrin:
> *


lol that sucks. Thats why im on hault for now. In and outta court all last year. Court costs aint no joke! Took all my funds and then some :angry: Still in recovery...


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

what's up oj


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 03:54 PM~11257399
> *lol that sucks.  Thats why im on hault for now.  In and outta court all last year. Court costs aint no joke!  Took all my funds and then some :angry:  Still in recovery...
> *


I WISH IT WAS JUST MONEY.....FREEDOM IS PRICELESS...........BUT IT SHOULD ALL BE OVER REAL SOON THEN LIKE I SAID FULL SPEED AHEAD.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Aug 4 2008, 04:11 PM~11257578
> *what's up oj
> *


WHAT UP CHAUN


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11257692
> *I WISH IT WAS JUST MONEY.....FREEDOM IS PRICELESS...........BUT IT SHOULD ALL BE OVER REAL SOON THEN LIKE I SAID FULL SPEED AHEAD.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Likewise my brotha, likewise.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RON BLACK MAGIC...... WE HAD A BIG TALK WITH THE SHIT THATS BEEN GOING ON IN HERE....... WE BOTH CAME TO A CONCLUSION ABOUT THINGS..... SHIT GOT OUT OF HAND ON HERE ABOUT DISSING EACH OTHERS CLUB......... AND WE TALKED AND BASICALLY CAME TO A HANDS SHAKE TO SQUASH THE SHIT ..... HIM OR ME WEREN'T BOWING DOWN OR ANYTHING NOBODY PUNKED DOWN OFF OF THIS... SO FOR ANY HATERS THAT WANT TO CHANGE SHIT AROUND DON'T EVEN TRY IT......... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:27 PM~11258264
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RON BLACK MAGIC...... WE HAD A BIG TALK WITH THE SHIT THATS BEEN GOING ON IN HERE....... WE BOTH CAME TO A CONCLUSION ABOUT THINGS..... SHIT GOT OUT OF HAND ON HERE ABOUT DISSING EACH OTHERS CLUB......... AND WE TALKED AND BASICALLY CAME TO A HANDS SHAKE TO SQUASH THE SHIT ..... HIM OR ME WEREN'T BOWING DOWN OR ANYTHING NOBODY PUNKED DOWN OFF OF THIS... SO FOR ANY HATERS THAT WANT TO CHANGE SHIT AROUND DON'T EVEN TRY  IT.........          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: OK


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 05:31 PM~11258289
> *:thumbsup: OK
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE.........


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:48 PM~11258429
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE.........
> *



ILL BE OUT THERE FOR A WEEK AND A HALF :biggrin:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

what's up sergio


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:27 PM~11258264
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RON BLACK MAGIC...... WE HAD A BIG TALK WITH THE SHIT THATS BEEN GOING ON IN HERE....... WE BOTH CAME TO A CONCLUSION ABOUT THINGS..... SHIT GOT OUT OF HAND ON HERE ABOUT DISSING EACH OTHERS CLUB......... AND WE TALKED AND BASICALLY CAME TO A HANDS SHAKE TO SQUASH THE SHIT ..... HIM OR ME WEREN'T BOWING DOWN OR ANYTHING NOBODY PUNKED DOWN OFF OF THIS... SO FOR ANY HATERS THAT WANT TO CHANGE SHIT AROUND DON'T EVEN TRY  IT.........          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

ANY1 GOT A ROLLING BODY STAND FOR A G-BODY THEY WANNA SELL?


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Aug 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11258861
> *what's up sergio
> *


hey whats up


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP FUCKER'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

chillaxing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11258264
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RON BLACK MAGIC...... WE HAD A BIG TALK WITH THE SHIT THATS BEEN GOING ON IN HERE....... WE BOTH CAME TO A CONCLUSION ABOUT THINGS..... SHIT GOT OUT OF HAND ON HERE ABOUT DISSING EACH OTHERS CLUB......... AND WE TALKED AND BASICALLY CAME TO A HANDS SHAKE TO SQUASH THE SHIT ..... HIM OR ME WEREN'T BOWING DOWN OR ANYTHING NOBODY PUNKED DOWN OFF OF THIS... SO FOR ANY HATERS THAT WANT TO CHANGE SHIT AROUND DON'T EVEN TRY  IT.........          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good looking out homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 05:55 PM~11268620
> *Good looking out homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut up hoodrats  :rant:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 7 2008, 10:07 PM~11290457
> *whut up  hoodrats  :rant:
> *


whats up mantecas


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

WHATS UP ANGEL BOY,SEEN YOU ON THAT FISH VIDEO ,KEEP SHOWN THESE FOOLS WHAT A CALI RIDER IS ALL ABOUT,WHEN YOU GONNA COME ON DOWN OVER TO S.B,JUST LET US KNOW SO WE CAN PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER,JUST DONT TELL CHENTE :tears: :werd:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 7 2008, 10:39 PM~11290756
> *WHATS UP ANGEL BOY,SEEN YOU ON THAT FISH VIDEO  ,KEEP SHOWN THESE FOOLS WHAT A CALI RIDER IS ALL ABOUT,WHEN YOU GONNA COME ON DOWN OVER TO S.B,JUST LET US KNOW SO WE CAN PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER,JUST DONT TELL CHENTE :tears:  :werd:
> *


 ! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 7 2008, 09:34 PM~11290707
> *whats up mantecas
> *


orale blind fuck


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 7 2008, 10:51 PM~11290864
> *orale blind fuck
> *


Its me foo tone!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11290881
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 8 2008, 12:36 AM~11291359
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 8 2008, 04:40 PM~11296515
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :wow:  :loco:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 8 2008, 05:56 PM~11296993
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*CALIRIDERS* :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

wazsup caliridaz......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

is it safe to come back in now :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

fuck no...kick rocks.....


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 7 2008, 10:07 PM~11290457
> *whut up  hoodrats  :rant:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Aug 11 2008, 05:38 PM~11317886
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's up Alturas * uffin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

daddys back on this bitch waz up to all my ryderzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up vegas blvd whats the word


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11317904
> *waz up vegas blvd whats the word
> *


Just chillin, big dogg. How's the car coming... G said he had a set of panels ready.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT'S UP RIDER'S..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THEM CALIFORNIA RIDERS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP CALIRIDERS JUST GOT BACK IN TO TOWN FROM CALI IT WAS BAD ASS I DIDNT WANT TO COME BACK BUT I HAVE TO GET THE CAR DONE SOON...................


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 11 2008, 08:23 PM~11319739
> *THEM CALIFORNIA RIDERS
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Aug 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11326468
> *WHATS UP CALIRIDERS JUST GOT BACK IN TO TOWN FROM CALI IT WAS BAD ASS I DIDNT WANT TO COME BACK BUT I HAVE TO GET THE CAR DONE SOON...................
> *


cool holmes. wheres all the places u hit up?? :cheesy: u go to that new spot in L.A. where it got shot up?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: BIG TONE :loco:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:uh: :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 15 2008, 06:13 PM~11354969
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY CALIRIDERS MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356966
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY CALIRIDERS MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whutzz up GEE!! WHERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2008, 08:05 PM~11355744
> *:0  :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nono: :loco: :guns: :guns:  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2008, 11:13 PM~11357083
> *whutzz up GEE!! WHERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE?
> *



WORKING 24/7


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356966
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY <-------- CALIRIDERS --------->*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356966
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY CALIRIDERS MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


aww  :tongue:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

CALIRIDERS VS GOOD TIMES
ANGELBOY ------------- GOOF


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 16 2008, 03:28 PM~11360347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11398369
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTMFT BRO :machinegun:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 21 2008, 05:53 PM~11406108
> *WHUTZZ CRACKING GEE*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 21 2008, 05:53 PM~11406108
> *TTMFT BRO :machinegun:
> *


A BUEY CALM DOWN WITH THE "ARMAS" OR SOMEONES GONNA RAT YOU OUT AGAIN.... :0 :0 :0 I AIN'T GONNA SAY NO NAME'S BUT YOU KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT.... BUT FUCK IT TTMFT.....


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

last night waz the shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Aug 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11428842
> *last night waz the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: I BET IT WAS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Aug 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11428842
> *last night waz the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD YOU HAD 7 BOMB ASS BITCHES BIG DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS DONT PLAY!! FUCKK ALL THEMM WEINNIE ASS HATERZZZZ


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 24 2008, 11:05 PM~11429470
> *I HEARD YOU HAD 7 BOMB ASS BITCHES BIG DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS DONT PLAY!! FUCKK ALL THEMM WEINNIE ASS HATERZZZZ
> *


all tortas just like u like them :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 25 2008, 02:09 PM~11433635
> *all tortas just like u like them :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0* TORTAS* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 25 2008, 02:25 PM~11434339
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 TORTAS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  whut up playa


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 25 2008, 02:09 PM~11433635
> *all tortas just like u like them :0
> *


yep yep tortas :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434671
> *yep yep tortas  :biggrin:
> *


also known in vegas as papas


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 25 2008, 03:34 PM~11434443
> *
> whut up playa
> *


WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=41652388
#2


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11406925
> *WHUTZZ CRACKING GEE
> *


 :biggrin: HEY YOU IGNORANT NO HAVING RESPECT FOR DEAD PEOPLE BAD GUY.... YOU BETTER START KEEPING YOUR COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF..... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I TOLD YOU ALREADY TO START BEING NICE...... OR THAT ONE GUYS GONNA END UP SNITCHING YOU OUT TO ALL THEM BUSTERS SORRY I MEAN PEOPLE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT THAT PEACE MAKING GUY...... YOU AND THAT CRITIC GUY BETTER STOP YOUR SHIT ALREADY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAvly-vKTAA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 27 2008, 04:43 PM~11454420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAvly-vKTAA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OH NO..... YOU DONE FUCKED UP NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: ...... I'M TURNING MY PHONE OFF.... FUCK THE BULL SHIT........ :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant: :rant: I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT..............


*OH YEA BY THE WAY SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR BIG HOMIE......... 

MAY HE REST. IN. PISS . *:machinegun: :machinegun: :angel: :angel: :guns: :guns: :angel: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut up putos lake havesu this weekend


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11464074
> *whut up putos lake havesu this weekend
> *


why will you be floating there this weekend!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 28 2008, 08:02 PM~11466817
> *why will you be floating there this weekend!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hater stay home and babysit :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 29 2008, 01:45 PM~11472786
> *hater stay home and babysit :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 *BABYSIT......... *:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 29 2008, 01:45 PM~11472786
> *hater stay home and babysit :biggrin:
> *


sucka please so when we leaving


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 OH NO..... YOU DONE FUCKED UP NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: ...... I'M TURNING MY PHONE OFF.... FUCK THE BULL SHIT........ :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant: :rant: I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT..............
> *OH YEA BY THE WAY SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR BIG HOMIE.........
> 
> MAY HE REST. IN. PISS . *:machinegun: :machinegun: :angel: :angel: :guns: :guns: :angel: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR HOMIE </span>MAY SHE REST IN PISSAND TELL CHENTE TO GO FUK HIMSELF :werd: HE IS A SNITCH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

a homie its me tony angels 6treallday whats up perro


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

TO: CHIVO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVlbbk4SPC4
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

FROM: :angel:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 30 2008, 12:44 AM~11477113
> *FROM: chivo
> 
> TO: CHIVO
> ...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 30 2008, 12:59 AM~11477161
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAbA9cVBeDA
> *


 :0 :0 NOOOOOOOO NOT MY RITCHIE WHYYYYYYYYYYY.


:angel: :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 29 2008, 11:59 PM~11477161
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAbA9cVBeDA
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO NOT MY CHIVO</span>, SORRY CHIVO DE CHIVOS,SHE WILL BE MISSED. :twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

WHY DO THE DUMB BITCHES DIE YOUNG :machinegun: :banghead:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 29 2008, 10:56 PM~11476612
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR HOMIE </span>MAY SHE REST IN PISSAND TELL CHENTE TO GO FUK HIMSELF :werd: HE IS A SNITCH
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utbOJX4XmoE

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLm1LSfmnuk


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*HEY YOU FUCKEN GOAT SLAUGHTER...... HOW YOU GONNA BE SO MEAN... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAVE SOME RESPECT*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*
COME AND GET YOUR BIRRIA............[/u]*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlo5oi_fTVU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

*THEY KILLED KENNY...............*

YOUR ROAD DOG... :angel:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Iv-W5ZzSk

*COME AND GET YOUR BIRRIA..........*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzc4XamAcbY

*BIRRIA DE DASHAIN...........*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymwqy5HiNX4

*TACOS TACOS TACOS TACOS*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKYbreoOTY0

*BARBACOA PUTOS.........*


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 03:05 PM~11256930
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


*MAN WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT.... SINCE WHEN THE HELL DO THEY MAKE NOVELAS FOR LOWRIDERS...*
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......
TRUUCHA COME BACK THERE TRYING TO FEED US THIS BULLSHIT.......* :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE BIRRIA :wave:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 31 2008, 01:48 AM~11482372
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BIRRIA :wave:
> *


*DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND YOU WANT????? WE GOT THE BUSTER CHIVO SLAUTER.......... AND THE BUSTER GAGE SLAUTER.........* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

from: :angel: 


to: chivo loc dawg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDNuYU8p44


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

..


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

LETS RIDE????????ALL IT TAKES IS ONE OR TWO PRESIDENTS TO GET TO GETHER AND CREATE A PICINIC OR BBQ LIKE OLD TIMES....ROLLERZ ONLY IS DOWN TO ROLL....


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN I KNOW THIS FOOL DIDNT JUST POST THAT CHIPPING ASS SHIT UP ON THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 12:57 AM~11495427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 01:02 AM~11495433
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LETS SHOW HIM HOW CALIRIDERS DO IT!*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 2 2008, 01:06 AM~11495443
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK NO THEN THEY WILL ALL BE SCARED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK MY WALMART LOWRIDER HOPPER JUMPS HIGHER THEN THAT 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK IT ILL JUST FILL THIS PAGE WITH CHIPPS SINCE HOMIE FUCKED IT UP WITH THAT PIC..


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 01:12 AM~11495453
> *NO MORE CHIPPERS*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT ANYONE COULD STAND A CAR UP...I BUILT MY SHIT TO HAVE FUN IN...DONT REALLY NEED THE APPROVAL....WORKING OUT THE KINKS...BUMPER IS BUMPER..ILL MAKE SURE TO POST BETTER PICTURES FOR THE HATERS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

PLEASE DONT POST NO MORE PIX OF YOUR CAR I FEEL BAD FOR YOU AND WE NOT APROVING NOTHING OR HATING HATING IS WHEN YOU HAVE BETTER THAN US ON THE REAL WERE JUST MAKING FUN OF YOU!!!






































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:15 AM~11495461
> *EXCUSSES ARE FOR GIRLS ON THERE PERIOD.
> I BET YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT STANDING UP MEANS???
> AND DONT MATTER IF YOU GOT WEIGHT IF IT COMES DOWN ITS ALL GOOD.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:15 AM~11495461
> *WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT ANYONE COULD STAND A CAR UP...I BUILT MY SHIT TO HAVE FUN IN...DONT REALLY NEED THE APPROVAL....WORKING OUT THE KINKS...BUMPER IS BUMPER..ILL MAKE SURE TO POST BETTER PICTURES FOR THE HATERS
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH THATS REAL GREAT BUT NO HATERS HERE JUST SOME REAL RIDERS AND THAT TOPIC OF HATERS IS A FEW TOPICS BACK.....SHIT I HAVE NO WEIGHT IN MY LS AND ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES......


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

AND THATS GIVING SOME CREDIT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD THIS LIL GIRL IS HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 12:33 AM~11495485
> *MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD THIS LIL GIRL IS HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


I'm proud of you......you finally got it to work :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11495461
> *WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT ANYONE COULD STAND A CAR UP...I BUILT MY SHIT TO HAVE FUN IN...DONT REALLY NEED THE APPROVAL....WORKING OUT THE KINKS...BUMPER IS BUMPER..ILL MAKE SURE TO POST BETTER PICTURES FOR THE HATERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 2 2008, 09:48 AM~11496924
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 10:36 AM~11497867
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG
> *


whut up what happened on sunday you disappeared  
i had some fire :burn:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 01:02 AM~11495433
> *MAN I KNOW THIS FOOL DIDNT JUST POST THAT CHIPPING ASS SHIT UP ON THIS TOPIC!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

orale putos cant handle a towncar :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:15 AM~11495461
> *WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT ANYONE COULD STAND A CAR UP...I BUILT MY SHIT TO HAVE FUN IN...DONT REALLY NEED THE APPROVAL....WORKING OUT THE KINKS...BUMPER IS BUMPER..ILL MAKE SURE TO POST BETTER PICTURES FOR THE HATERS
> 
> 
> ...


*AND THERE YOU GO CRYING ABOUT WEIGHT WHO FUCKEN CARES...... I'M GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME CHANGES NOW....... SINGLE GATE WITH ALOT OF WEIGHT JUST TO LAND IT ON HIS CHIPPER NOW THATS HATING... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 2 2008, 03:35 PM~11500372
> *AND THERE YOU GO CRYING ABOUT WEIGHT WHO FUCKEN CARES...... I'M GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME CHANGES NOW....... SINGLE GATE WITH ALOT OF WEIGHT JUST TO LAND IT ON HIS CHIPPER NOW THATS HATING... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

dont trip its not even a 96 or better :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*BUT THIS IS THE YEAR 2008 WE DON'T GET CAR'S STUCK NO MORE.....*




























































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 2 2008, 04:40 PM~11500401
> *dont trip its not even a 96 or better :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN BUT I THOUGHT ROLLERZ ROLLED HARD, I MEAN THEY DO BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT SHIT????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11500348
> *orale putos WE CANT HANDLE THE CHIPPING PART*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 2 2008, 03:59 PM~11500545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WE CANT HANDLE THE CHIPPING PART
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: me neither


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 3 2008, 01:31 PM~11508261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: me neither
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

whutz up calirider!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 01:26 AM~11495477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 3 2008, 08:25 PM~11512372
> *whutz up calirider!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



CALL ME


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11516329
> *CALL ME
> *


WHATS UP FOOL IM IN THIS BITCH AGAIN


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11517475
> *WHATS UP FOOL IM IN THIS BITCH AGAIN
> *


U didnt have to do a whole new name foo, coulda just told the moderator to change it.
-THE CUTT!!!- :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11517603
> *U didnt have to do a whole new name foo, coulda just told the moderator to change it.
> -THE CUTT!!!-  :0
> *


NOPE IM 87CUTT NO NEED TO CHANGE IT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11517475
> *WHATS UP FOOL IM IN THIS BITCH AGAIN
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

]<<<<<<<<<<<<CALIRIDERS>>>>>>>>>>>>[/COLOR]


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*QUIERES BIRRIA DE LEBANESE PUTO..........* :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*MAY YOUR BIG HOMIE ROAST IN PEACE...... *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 4 2008, 09:02 PM~11522448
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT'S UP HOMIE..... WHAT'S UP WITH YOU.... IS THAT 24/7 WORK SCHEDULE STILL KILLING YOU..... JUST LETTING THAT FUCK HEAD KNOW I'M MOURNING HIS BIG HOMIES PASSING...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*HEY YOU FUCKEN NEWBIE......... :buttkick: I SEE YOU............ :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 4 2008, 08:06 PM~11521818
> *MAY YOUR BIG HOMIE ROAST IN PEACE...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A BIG DOGG LET THE LIL HOMIE THROW CONCERT HE ONE OF US


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 4 2008, 09:45 PM~11522883
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>I GOT YOUR NEWBIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 4 2008, 12:30 PM~11517790
> *NOPE IM 87CUTT NO NEED TO CHANGE IT
> *


lol naaah homie :biggrin: , I was talkin bout his Purple Cutty. Just given props on it.  Cant wait to see it on these streets.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 4 2008, 07:49 PM~11521674
> *QUIERES BIRRIA DE LEBANESE PUTO.......... :0  :0  :0
> *


SOME MORE CONCERT FOR YOUR BIRRIA DE CABRON HAHA


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

que onda putos ni saven espanol pinches falsos :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 5 2008, 02:16 PM~11528326
> *que onda putos ni saven espanol pinches falsos :0
> *


 :biggrin: ESPANISH.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 5 2008, 03:28 PM~11529381
> *:biggrin:  ESPANISH.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 5 2008, 11:17 PM~11532851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*<span style='color:blue'>WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG... YOU DON'T LIKE MY ESPANISH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M JUST HELPING THIS FOOL GET OVER THE MOURNING OF HIS BIG HOMIE "BIG CHIVO LOCS" MAY HE ROAST IN PEACE.... :0 :0 :0 </span>*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 6 2008, 12:58 PM~11535318
> *<span style='color:blue'>WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG... YOU DON'T LIKE MY ESPANISH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'M JUST HELPING THIS FOOL GET OVER THE MOURNING OF HIS BIG HOMIE "BIG CHIVO LOCS" MAY HE ROAST IN PEACE.... :0  :0  :0 </span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:54 PM~11523005
> *A BIG DOGG LET THE LIL HOMIE THROW CONCERT HE ONE OF US
> *


 DAMN ANGEL BOY STILL CANT LET YOUR HOMIE GO,ITS OKAY YOU WILL FIND ANOTHER CHIVO,REMEMBER YOUR EL CHIVO DE CHIVOS :twak:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11535318
> *<span style='color:blue'>WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG... YOU DON'T LIKE MY ESPANISH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'M JUST HELPING THIS FOOL GET OVER THE MOURNING OF HIS BIG HOMIE "BIG CHIVO LOCS" MAY HE ROAST IN PEACE.... :0  :0  :0 </span>
> *


AYE SGV POMONA LET THE HOMIE KNOW ITS OKAY TO LET GO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Sep 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11538332
> *DAMN ANGEL BOY STILL CANT LET YOUR HOMIE GO,ITS OKAY YOU WILL FIND ANOTHER CHIVO,REMEMBER YOUR EL CHIVO DE CHIVOS :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that fool had one named taco


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 7 2008, 12:29 PM~11540583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that fool had one named taco
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC+Sep 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11538332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP CALIRIDERS!!!!! AND FOR THAT LIL BITCH PUTTING SHIT IN MY MOUTH THAT AINT TRUE U COULD JUST STOP CALLING ME BLOCK AND MAN THE FUCK UP AND UNBLOCK UR SHIT!!! JUST SO THAT EVERYONE KNOWS THIS IS STEVE FROM CALIRIDERS AND FUCK ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE AND U KNOW WHO U ARE. IM CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST SO THAT NO ONE FORGETS AND JUST READ MY TEE SHIRT PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THEY HATE US, CUZ THEY AINT US. THEY TALK SHIT BUT CANT BACK IT UP. STRAIGHT BITCHES


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 8 2008, 12:51 AM~11545723
> *THEY HATE US, CUZ THEY AINT US. THEY TALK SHIT BUT CANT BACK IT UP. STRAIGHT BITCHES
> *



WELL VEGAS IS SMALL AND WE GOT A FACE TO GO WITH ALL THAT SHIT TALKING THEY DID SO THE HUNT IS ON!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK IT IM DOWN


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:angry: sup to all my dogz....the real TONELOCO :angry:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 8 2008, 03:06 AM~11545952
> *FUCK IT COUNT ME IN VEGAS SUPER SHOW JUST AROUND THE CORNER....</span>*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 8 2008, 05:07 PM~11551353
> *FUCK IT COUNT ME IN VEGAS SUPER SHOW JUST AROUND THE CORNER....
> *



X2


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11552009
> *X2
> *


we'll see whats really cracking


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA........ SOME ONE GOT THROWN OUT FOR CHIVO SLAUGHTER........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhqbV0U47Zo


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*FUCK THAT BUSTER.......*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAbA9cVBeDA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 9 2008, 09:50 PM~11564028
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>but then again you aint wrong*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

u foo's must be voten for Obama with all this "Changing"! :nono:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<CALIRIDERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 7 2008, 11:29 AM~11540583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that fool had one named taco
> *


yeah and he ate taco up,for a wedding :nono:  :barf:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 9 2008, 08:49 PM~11564010
> *AHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA........ SOME ONE GOT THROWN OUT FOR CHIVO SLAUGHTER........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhqbV0U47Zo
> *


AYE I TOLD YOU HE KEEPS ROLLING ON AND ON IN ANGEL BOYS MIND NO NOT BIG CHIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DO THE GOOD GOTTA DIE


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Sep 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11577550
> *yeah and he ate taco up,for a wedding :nono:    :barf:
> *


NO I DIDN'T THE PAISAS DID!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Sep 11 2008, 01:33 PM~11577609
> *AYE I TOLD YOU HE KEEPS ROLLING ON AND ON IN ANGEL BOYS MIND                                                                                                                                          NO NOT BIG CHIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              WHY DO THE GOOD GOTTA DIE
> *


AYE MEME WHERE YOU AT!!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*THAT'S SAD TO EVEN KNOW YOU'RE EXISTING.... YOU A REAL BITCH,SNITCH, AND CRY BABIE ASS HINA.... GO CRY TO THE MOD LIL PUSSY..... ITS ALL GOOD FUCK YOU BITCH............ :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

buick1984regal :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 11 2008, 07:32 PM~11580967
> *buick1984regal :biggrin:
> *


what it do


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11581046
> *what it do
> *



about 20" but thats all im going to need to serve some vegas chippers :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: CALIRIDER

who can this be?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11580125
> *THAT'S SAD TO EVEN KNOW YOU'RE EXISTING.... YOU A REAL BITCH,SNITCH, AND CRY BABIE ASS HINA.... GO CRY TO THE MOD LIL PUSSY.....  ITS ALL GOOD FUCK YOU BITCH............ :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


*



MAN I BEEN SEEING THIS WORD "SNITCHING"ALL OVER IN THE VEGAS TOPIC MUST BE THERE WORD OF THE DAY...... :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

what riderz this is my new name hommie


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

............CALIRIDERS ...............................................


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 11 2008, 10:05 PM~11582778
> *what riderz this is my new name hommie
> *


WHATS UP BIG KOOLAID


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

SHIT JUST LOOKIN ON THIS SHTA I FOUND WHAT S UP WITH MY CAR


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 11 2008, 05:23 PM~11580125
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>AYE HOW ABOUT THE REAL CRY BABY ASS SNITCHES OF VEGAS TOPIC, SO THAT THOSE FAKE ASS MOTHER FUKERS,WHO PROBABLY LEFT CALI,BECAUSE THEY ARE BITCHES CAN GO TO AND BE BITCHES YOU KNOW. :twak: :guns: :werd:*


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 11 2008, 12:56 PM~11577838
> * DA HOT SPOT HYDRAULICS AND MURALS,YOU KNOW STEVENS SHOP,WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR VEGAS SO YOU KNOW WHATS UP ,*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 11 2008, 10:05 PM~11582778
> *what riderz this is my new name hommie
> *




ONE MORE CALIRIDER IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Sep 11 2008, 11:49 PM~11583337
> *WORKING AT DA HOT SPOT HYDRAULICS AND MURALS,YOU KNOW STEVENS SHOP,WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR VEGAS SO YOU KNOW WHATS UP ,
> *


GET AT ME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! TTTMFBC


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Who got the room name changed? Sup ABH


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

what up ali riderz uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 12 2008, 03:36 PM~11587881
> *what up cali riderz    uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 12 2008, 03:36 PM~11587881
> *what up  CALIRIDERS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*AND WHAT YOU CRYBABY BITCHES..... GO CRY SNITCH WHAT EVER I DONT GIVE A FUCK BASICALY DO WHAT YOU DO BEST PUSSY...........*


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 AM~11585521
> *GET AT ME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! TTTMFBC
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO PROBLEM</span> :nicoderm:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Sep 12 2008, 05:11 PM~11588562
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO PROBLEM</span> :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11588722
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP ANGEL,WHATS NEW? :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11583042
> *SHIT  JUST LOOKIN ON THIS SHTA I FOUND WHAT S UP WITH MY CAR
> *



WHATS UP WITH IT? :dunno:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11588386
> *AND WHAT YOU CRYBABY BITCHES..... GO CRY SNITCH WHAT EVER I DONT GIVE A FUCK BASICALY DO WHAT YOU DO BEST PUSSY...........
> *





:roflmao: THATS ALL THEY ARE........................ :0


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Sep 12 2008, 06:59 PM~11589277
> *WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11589571
> *:dunno:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE...... STILL PUTTING IN THEM HOURS????????


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 12 2008, 11:03 PM~11591148
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE...... STILL PUTTING IN THEM HOURS????????
> *



HELL YEAH I CAME IN AT 9AM AND JUST GETTING OUT........16 HOURS DAYS
A CALIRIDER WAS HAVING A BEER HERE AT MY WORK................IM NOT GOING TO SAY NO NAMES ............BUICK1984REGAL 
:wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11591752
> *HELL YEAH I CAME IN AT 9AM AND JUST GETTING OUT........16 HOURS DAYS
> A CALIRIDER WAS HAVING A BEER HERE AT MY WORK................IM NOT GOING TO SAY NO NAMES ............BUICK1984REGAL
> :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"CALIRIIIDEEEEEEEERZ, COME OUT AND _PLAAAAAAAAAAAY_!!!"


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11591752
> *HELL YEAH I CAME IN AT 9AM AND JUST GETTING OUT........16 HOURS DAYS
> A CALIRIDER WAS HAVING A BEER HERE AT MY WORK................IM NOT GOING TO SAY NO NAMES ............BUICK1984REGAL
> :wave:
> *


 the beer was good too :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 13 2008, 03:51 PM~11594467
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 13 2008, 03:41 PM~11594413
> *the beer was good too :biggrin:
> *



WE KEEP THEM COLD............ :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Sep 12 2008, 06:59 PM~11589277
> *WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

WWW.GOFUCKYOURSELF.COM...... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Too bad my brothaz didn't come to the show today. Was pretty good till someone started lettin' off in the air. Hope 2 C ya'll 2morro at the Ele-G'z show


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Sep 12 2008, 05:59 PM~11589277
> *WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:
> *


WWW.ISNITCHCUZIMABITCH.COM


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

WHATS CRACKING BIG HILLIE :biggrin: WHATS UP CRITIC


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Sep 14 2008, 01:24 PM~11600041
> *WHATS CRACKING BIG HILLIE :biggrin:  WHATS UP CRITIC
> *


WHATS UP HEIGHTS , HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THIS SUPERSHOW!!!!!!!!!!! :werd: ,AND ANGEL BOY TO HAVE A BIG CHIVO READY ON HAND


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

you want it alive or <<<<<<<<<< you know!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

westup to all my dogz.......the real pimp here....Toneloco.......no i mean


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIES ALMOST DONE TO BUST SOME ASS


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

<span style='font-family:Courier'>*FOR MORE INFO GO TO WWW.TROPICANAX.COM OR CALL 800-243-6846*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Sep 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11611424
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ALMOST DONE TO BUST SOME ASS
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11611462
> *<span style='color:blue'>The Freddy Fender Jr Show
> 
> "A TRIBUTE SHOW " TO THE GREAT FREDDY FENDER
> ...


Not enough info saying where it is. Theres 20 "Pavillions" in this city.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11611745
> *Not enough info saying where it is.  Theres 20 "Pavillions" in this city.
> *


IT'S AT THE TROPICANA


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT FOR ALL THE CALIRIDERS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TTT</span>


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2008, 08:54 PM~11611888
> *IT'S AT THE TROPICANA
> *


Groovy! thanks homegirl, ya'll better give my blacc azs a pass! :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Sep 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11600041
> *WHATS CRACKING BIG HILLIE :biggrin:  WHATS UP CRITIC
> *


WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG.........


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11617400
> *Groovy! thanks homegirl, ya'll better give my blacc azs a  pass! :0
> *


LOL ... AMIGOS IS ROLLIN OUT THERE ... SO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO ROLL WITH US IS MORE THAN WELCOME


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11619576
> *WHAT'S UP DOGGIE DOG.........
> *


Big Dogg hit me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

BIG CALI RIDERS...................................


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 17 2008, 01:08 PM~11626918
> *BIG CALI RIDERS...................................
> *



TTMFT :0


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

A SO WHAT UP FOR THIS WEEKEND :420:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11611462
> *WEEKEND PACKAGES THAT INCLUDE ENTRY FEES FOR THE CAR SHOW ARE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*ELYSIAN PARK SUNDAY IS THE PLACE TO BE* uffin: 

WHATS CRACKIN CALI HOMIEZ uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

que onda putitos


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11641368
> *
> *



  CHROME N PAINT 


:wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

GOT SOME STUFF GETTING IN MY WAY IF ANYONE WANTS THEM LET ME KNOW
GOOF HERES SOME STUFF FOR UR WAGON NEW TOO




































SWITCHES










CUPS










DUMPS










NEW MONTE CARLO DASH EMBLEM










AIR CLEANER I THINK V6 NOT SURE HAVE TO CHECK










FAN COVER FOR IMPALA


















NEW LS GRILL










MY DOG LOL









AND MAYBE A 68 IMPALA










LET ME KNOW 702 587 3500


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

99expo


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 18 2008, 11:48 AM~11635614
> *que onda putitos
> *


WHATS CRACKING BIG HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 18 2008, 10:18 PM~11641763
> *WHATS CRACKING BIG HOMIE!!!!!
> *


  :420:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CALIRIDERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

SOME GUYS THAT I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH BACK THEN WANTED TO GO TO A WANT TO BE JERRY SHOW AND HE GOT HIS ASS KICK IN THE END SOME FUNNY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 22 2008, 04:33 AM~11662935
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

angelboy gracias  firme vato


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 24 2008, 12:09 PM~11686591
> *angelboy gracias  firme vato
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Sep 27 2008, 02:08 PM~11715192
> *:biggrin:
> *



SGV-POMONA READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP CALIRIDERS!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

............caliriders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Sep 29 2008, 02:53 PM~11730489
> *............caliriders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *



SUP BIG_KOOLAID :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 28 2008, 12:39 AM~11718586
> *SGV-POMONA READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THE COMPANY I MANAGE HAS CONTRACTED WITH NEVADA POWER TO OFFER A SMALL COMMERICAL GRADE $300 VALUE DIGITAL THERMOSTATS FOR YOUR A/C UNIT THIS IS A CARRIE THERMOSTAT(NAME BRAND) WHICH IS TOP OF THE LINE AND IS FREE OF CHARGE TO YOU. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED GIVE MY OFFICE A CALL
@ 400-0101 AGAIN THIS IS FREE TO YOU !!! FOR MORE INFO CALL MY OFFICE !!!
WE ALSO OFFER A FREE NEVADA POWER TUNE UP AS WELL AND I PROMISE THAT YOU PAY NOTHING NOR WILL THEY JACK UP YOUR A/C UNIT OR TRY TO GET YOU TO BUY ANYTHING !!! NEVADA POWER PAYS US TO PROVIDE THESE SERVICES FREE TO YOU !!!! LORI

ALSO I AM HIRING EPA CERTIFIED A/C TECHS SO IF YOU ARE EPA CERTIFIED AND NEED A JOB PM ME OR CALL ME AT 400-0101 ASK FOR LORI


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 1 2008, 12:41 PM~11750708
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHUTZ UP BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 1 2008, 10:05 PM~11756488
> *WHUTZ UP BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:loco:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

A CLEAN ASS 1964 SS PROJECT COMING SOON AFTER SUSIE.........









:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 3 2008, 09:46 AM~11768935
> *A CLEAN ASS 1964 SS PROJECT COMING SOON AFTER SUSIE.........
> 
> 
> ...


DOOOOPE


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

HEY ANGEL BOY WHATS UP , TELL RON THAT THE ONLY FUKERS THAT ARE RETARDED ARE HIS STUPID ASS WORKERS LIKE WELL LETS JUST SAY HIS WORKERS AND HIS DUMB ASS BITCH ,YEAH WE INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP,DUMB ASS BITCH ,AND IF RON AND HIS RETARDED MAGIC FOOLS DONT LIKE WHAT IM SAYIN TELL ME, YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT ,AND DONT GO CRYIN LIKE THE RETARDED ASSES YOU FUKS ARE :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11808433
> *HEY ANGEL BOY WHATS UP , TELL RON THAT THE ONLY FUKERS THAT ARE RETARDED ARE HIS STUPID ASS WORKERS LIKE WELL LETS JUST SAY HIS WORKERS AND HIS DUMB ASS BITCH ,YEAH WE INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP,DUMB ASS BITCH ,AND IF RON AND HIS RETARDED MAGIC FOOLS DONT LIKE WHAT IM SAYIN TELL ME, YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT ,AND DONT GO CRYIN LIKE THE RETARDED ASSES YOU FUKS ARE  :machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :werd:
> *


OOOOOOK :ugh:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 3 2008, 10:46 AM~11768935
> *A CLEAN ASS 1964 SS PROJECT COMING SOON AFTER SUSIE.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 8 2008, 03:43 AM~11809724
> *OOOOOOK  :ugh:
> *


 :buttkick: KICKROCKS WITH YOUR OBAMA LOVING ASS...........


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11808433
> *HEY ANGEL BOY WHATS UP , TELL RON THAT THE ONLY FUKERS THAT ARE RETARDED ARE HIS STUPID ASS WORKERS LIKE WELL LETS JUST SAY HIS WORKERS AND HIS DUMB ASS BITCH ,YEAH WE INVENTED THE PISTON PUMP,DUMB ASS BITCH ,AND IF RON AND HIS RETARDED MAGIC FOOLS DONT LIKE WHAT IM SAYIN TELL ME, YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT ,AND DONT GO CRYIN LIKE THE RETARDED ASSES YOU FUKS ARE  :machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :werd:
> *


*ALL I'M GONNA SAY IS ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS.... DON'T EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME.. (CRITIC) ALL HE'S GONNA DO IS CRY TO PEOPLE..........*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 8 2008, 07:38 PM~11817205
> *:buttkick: KICKROCKS WITH YOUR OBAMA LOVING ASS...........
> *


 :roflmao: YEA.. OBAMA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Oct 8 2008, 01:39 PM~11813737
> *
> *



JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 8 2008, 11:20 PM~11818919
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good homie nice tune port


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Oct 9 2008, 04:26 PM~11825224
> *:0 looking good homie nice tune port
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11818919
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


which whip is that?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11825591
> *which whip is that?
> *



THE 64..........


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 8 2008, 07:38 PM~11817205
> *:buttkick: KICKROCKS WITH YOUR OBAMA LOVING ASS...........
> *


ok whatever u say mr southside cholo ese capone e mittens wearin lovin ass :roflmao:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11817991
> *:roflmao:  YEA.. OBAMA :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ok pastor


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

saludos cali :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 10 2008, 02:43 AM~11828879
> *ok whatever u say mr southside cholo ese capone e mittens wearin lovin ass :roflmao:
> *


 YEA I'M A SOUTHSIDER AND WHAT PUNK..... FUCK YOU AND THAT *********** CAPONE ASS PIECE OF SHIT... GO VOTE FOR OBAMA AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11833549
> *YEA I'M A SOUTHSIDER AND WHAT PUNK..... FUCK YOU AND THAT SAND ****** CAPONE ASS PIECE OF SHIT... GO VOTE FOR OBAMA AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY...
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 10 2008, 02:44 AM~11828881
> *ok pastor
> *


Nope, just another servant of Christ. At least my pastor is called though. No Islam in America!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 10 2008, 09:34 PM~11835572
> *Nope, just another servant of Christ. At least my pastor is called though.    No Islam in America!
> *


LETS JUST KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDING, IF I WANTED TO READ ABOUT ALL THIS I WOULD BE AT CHURCH ON SUNDAY BUT IM NOT, IM GOING TO BE AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!. IM NOT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A DICK BUT IM NOT RELIGIOUS.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 10 2008, 10:18 PM~11835780
> *LETS JUST KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDING, IF I WANTED TO READ ABOUT ALL THIS I WOULD BE AT CHURCH ON SUNDAY BUT IM NOT, IM GOING TO BE AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!. IM NOT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A DICK BUT IM NOT RELIGIOUS.
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

i wish they had another cruise spot like the one they had in la puente a while back, it was organized and cops didnt trip, i think the non lowrider cars fucked it all up tho, stupid rice rockets and burn outs :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

FRANCISQUITO AND HIECIENDA WAS THE SHIT BUT TO MANY DUB SHITS AND RICE BUCKETS :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

cali ryders held it down in vegas that kick back was the shit props to all cali ryders
angel, heights, frank and the rest of you fuckers major league props. to bad big john and d was on their own trip too bad lets do this again  palabra


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

*U KNOW THIS ALL DAY *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 10 2008, 10:18 PM~11835780
> *LETS JUST KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDING, IF I WANTED TO READ ABOUT ALL THIS I WOULD BE AT CHURCH ON SUNDAY BUT IM NOT, IM GOING TO BE AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!. IM NOT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A DICK BUT IM NOT RELIGIOUS.
> *


u a trip foo. religion talk aint ok but racism is? :nosad:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 14 2008, 02:19 PM~11860414
> *cali ryders held it down in vegas that kick back was the shit props to all cali ryders
> angel, heights, frank and the rest of you fuckers major league props.    to bad big john and d was on their own trip too bad  lets do  this again  palabra
> *


x2. Ya'll were all out there doin it big puttin it down  Mucho video commin soon of ruler evidence as well as major asphalt diggin! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 8 2008, 02:43 AM~11809724
> *OOOOOOK  :ugh:
> *


O.K THIS :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2008, 11:15 PM~11855834
> *FRANCISQUITO AND HIECIENDA WAS THE SHIT BUT TO MANY DUB SHITS AND RICE BUCKETS :thumbsdown:
> *


AYE WAS STEVE OUT THERE WITH THE NEW GRINCH


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Oct 14 2008, 05:27 PM~11862342
> *AYE WAS STEVE OUT THERE WITH THE NEW GRINCH
> *


yep, & was workin on it the entire after hop and never got it off the ground.


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

whats up big h..... dhead .....big mike.........


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 14 2008, 06:05 PM~11863497
> *yep, & was workin on it the entire after hop and never got it off the ground.
> *


YOU GOT PICS OF IT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:36 PM~11861836
> *x2. Ya'll were all out there doin it big puttin it down   Mucho video commin soon of ruler evidence as well as major asphalt  diggin! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 14 2008, 06:30 PM~11863781
> *whats up big h..... dhead .....big  mike.........
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11864295
> *YOU GOT PICS OF IT
> *












Everything else was on them in the trunk till the dang sun went down. Everybody was ready to see it get down too.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS  :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:04 PM~11882627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY REPENTANCE ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE DREAM TEAMS NEW YEARS? YOU BETTER BECAUSE ALL CALIRIDERS AND THERE RIDES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE FOR SURE! SINCE PEOPLE WERE JUST ASKING AND BEING NOSEY ABOUT MY CAR (ADAM) FROM THE DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST FOOL TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH THAT FAKE 1984 MONTE CARLO CL. SO I ALLREADY TOLD ADAM HE BETTER BE READY CAUSE I DONT WANT TO HEAR NOTHING ABOUT IT BEING A SHOW CAR. WE JUST MIGHT GIVE REPENTANCE A LITTLE SOMETHING TO SHOOT BEFORE WE GET ON THE ROAD OR JUST GIVE IT TO THEM OVER THERE DOESN'T MATTER CAUSE WE DONT GIVE A FUCK!! IM A CALIRIDER TILL THE DAY I DIE.......


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11886502
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP DOGGIE.........
uffin: :wave: :loco:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11887293
> *WHAT'S UP DOGGIE.........
> uffin:  :wave:  :loco:
> *



WHATS UP SGV-POMONA ,DAMN UR SELLING CARS LEFT AND RIGHT..... :no:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11887360
> *WHATS UP SGV-POMONA ,DAMN UR SELLING CARS LEFT AND RIGHT..... :no:
> *


I GOT SICK AND TIRED OF THAT OTHER CAPRICE THE 3,200 ONE THAT I GAVE IT TO ONE OF THE HOMIES... I WAS ABOUT TO SEE HOW MY SKS WAS GONNA LEAVE IT...........


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11886772
> *HEY REPENTANCE ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE DREAM TEAMS NEW YEARS? YOU BETTER BECAUSE ALL CALIRIDERS AND THERE RIDES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE FOR SURE! SINCE PEOPLE WERE JUST ASKING AND BEING  NOSEY ABOUT MY CAR (ADAM) FROM THE DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST FOOL TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH THAT FAKE 1984 MONTE CARLO CL. SO I ALLREADY TOLD ADAM HE BETTER BE READY CAUSE I DONT WANT TO HEAR NOTHING ABOUT IT BEING A SHOW CAR. WE JUST MIGHT GIVE REPENTANCE A LITTLE SOMETHING TO SHOOT BEFORE WE GET ON THE ROAD OR JUST GIVE IT TO THEM OVER THERE DOESN'T MATTER CAUSE WE DONT GIVE A FUCK!! IM A CALIRIDER TILL THE DAY I DIE.......
> *


FUCK ALL HATERZ


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

WHATS CRACKING MUTHER FUCKERS IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CALIRIDERS TO THE FULLEST</span>


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11886772
> *HEY REPENTANCE ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE DREAM TEAMS NEW YEARS? YOU BETTER BECAUSE ALL CALIRIDERS AND THERE RIDES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE FOR SURE! SINCE PEOPLE WERE JUST ASKING AND BEING  NOSEY ABOUT MY CAR (ADAM) FROM THE DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST FOOL TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF WITH THAT FAKE 1984 MONTE CARLO CL. SO I ALLREADY TOLD ADAM HE BETTER BE READY CAUSE I DONT WANT TO HEAR NOTHING ABOUT IT BEING A SHOW CAR. WE JUST MIGHT GIVE REPENTANCE A LITTLE SOMETHING TO SHOOT BEFORE WE GET ON THE ROAD OR JUST GIVE IT TO THEM OVER THERE DOESN'T MATTER CAUSE WE DONT GIVE A FUCK!! IM A CALIRIDER TILL THE DAY I DIE.......
> *


You know Im gonna be out there homie!! :biggrin: I'll be out there before ya'll will i betcha! Im rollin out on the 30th and stayin till like the 3rd or 4th. Im gonna enjoy home as much as I can before rollin back to the dust HAHA! -Ya'll know ya'll can give a hollar when ever ya'll want bro. I stay ready!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:02 PM~11889519
> *FUCK ALL  HATERZ
> 
> 
> ...


Like Jesus said, "If they hate you just remember they hated me first!" Well they hate on me even More just cuz I show love to ya'll! :0 -Well, as I've said before, true Cali-Native's dont kiss *NO* az$.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 02:06 AM~11890099
> *Like Jesus said, "If they hate you just remember they hated me first!"  Well they hate on me even More just cuz I show love to ya'll! :0    -Well, as I've said before, true Cali-Native's dont kiss NO az$.*




:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

999999999999999!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALIGIRL (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2008, 10:02 PM~11889519
> *FUCK ALL  HATERZ
> 
> 
> ...



hi angelboy :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDERSWIFE_@Oct 17 2008, 06:42 PM~11898126
> *hi angelboy :wave:
> *



ITS ABOUT TIME UR A LIL MEMBER


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDERSWIFE_@Oct 17 2008, 06:42 PM~11898126
> *hi angelboy :wave:
> *


WHOS WIFE ARE YOU?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2008, 07:28 PM~11898558
> *WHOS WIFE ARE YOU?</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE ONE AND ONLY.. DIDNT YOU SEE THE 100% ZACATECAS ON THE BOTTOM THAT GIVE IT AWAY BIG TIME. SHE GOING TO BE ON THIS BITCH ALOT BECAUSE OF THAT NEW LAPTOP SHE JUST GOT.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11898649
> *THE ONE AND ONLY.. DIDNT YOU SEE THE 100% ZACATECAS ON THE BOTTOM THAT GIVE IT AWAY BIG TIME. SHE GOING TO BE ON THIS BITCH ALOT BECAUSE OF THAT NEW LAPTOP SHE JUST GOT.
> *


DAAMMMMMM LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 









AND FUCK ALL THEM LAMES THAT WENT AND CRYED TO GET THE TOPIC NAME CHANGED..... DO WHAT YOU DO BEST SNITCH AND CRY PUNKS................


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900278
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT'S UP CALIRIDER............


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11900411
> *:wave: WHAT'S UP CALIRIDER............
> *



JUST HERE GETTING SOMETHING TO EAT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 17 2008, 09:26 PM~11899979
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Im STILL tripping off that, getting the name changed up all the way like that. unbelievable. :nosad: somebody had to cry Real hard on that one.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11901543
> *Im STILL tripping off that, getting the name changed up all the way like that. unbelievable.  :nosad:  somebody had to cry Real hard on that one.
> *



:yes:


----------



## CALIGIRL (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 08:58 PM~11900460
> *JUST HERE GETTING SOMETHING TO EAT
> *



Is that all you be doing at work?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDERSWIFE_@Oct 18 2008, 07:41 PM~11905946
> *Is that all you be doing at work?
> *



HELL NO :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT TO THE CALIRIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN ALL DAY EVERY DAY SHOWING PEOPLE ALL OVER HOW ITS DONE


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Oct 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11914999
> *TTT TO THE CALIRIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN ALL DAY EVERY DAY SHOWING PEOPLE  ALL OVER HOW ITS DONE
> *



THANKS EZUP62 JUST SHOWING THEM HOW CALI DOES IT!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62+Oct 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11914999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Oct 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11915164
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!</span>
> *





:yes: <span style=\'color:blue\'>SUP LUXAMINO


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

im in the bay area and i need some parts dipped in chrome can yall help me out. looking for someone local bay area


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Oct 20 2008, 01:39 PM~11919683
> *im in the bay area and i need some parts dipped in chrome  can yall help me out. looking  for someone local bay area
> *


Sorry bro. This is a Vegas room. Someone just whinned away and got the room name changed. You know real cats from CA dont talk like this --> "RIDERS from the state of CALIFORNIA" :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11920106
> *Sorry bro.  This is a Vegas room.  Someone just whinned away and got the room name changed.  You know real cats from CA dont talk like this --> "RIDERS from the state of CALIFORNIA"    :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 21 2008, 07:06 PM~11934375
> *:werd:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>WHUTZ UP BIG HOMIE!</span>


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

wheres the party at putos


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11958581
> *wheres the party at putos
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL CALIRIDERS TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHAT A NIGHT I FEEL LIKE SHIT TODAY :barf:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 26 2008, 10:27 PM~11981143
> *WAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 26 2008, 10:37 PM~11981213
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP STEVE


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 26 2008, 06:08 PM~11978662
> *WHAT A NIGHT I FEEL LIKE SHIT TODAY :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Oct 26 2008, 10:43 PM~11981257
> *WHAT UP STEVE
> *



WHATS UP ILL HIT U UP IN THE MORING OR STOP AT UR WORK FOR THAT "U KNOW" CHECK UR PM


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Oct 26 2008, 10:55 PM~11981356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BE READY IN THE A.M!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

WHAT OBAMA CONTINUOUSLY VOTES TO KEEP IN ACT.
Induced Labor Abortions / Infanticide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRpIf2F9NA&feature=related

OBVIOUS PROOF FROM THE WOLF'S OWN MOUTH HE IS NOT CHRISTIAN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FCNKwHRCQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2u4xvYhjw

OBAMA'S COUSIN, RAILA ODINGA TERRORIST HE SUPPORTS TODAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63bBCC2-yM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhYg6i7VfuE&feature=related

The Bible clearly says that in the last days, many people will have access to a lot of information and knowledge but they will be blind to the truth right in front of them and that will be their downfall! Too bad that they will take all of us who aren't blind to the truth, down with them!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

REPENTANCE PLEASE DONT POST ANYTHING MORE BESIDES LOWRIDING :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 05:48 PM~12028993
> *REPENTANCE PLEASE DONT POST ANYTHING MORE BESIDES LOWRIDING :angry:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 05:48 PM~12028993
> *REPENTANCE PLEASE DONT POST ANYTHING MORE BESIDES LOWRIDING :angry:
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:35 PM~12029967
> *
> *



THANKS!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 03:00 PM~12027820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 05:48 PM~12028993
> *REPENTANCE PLEASE DONT POST ANYTHING MORE BESIDES LOWRIDING :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 09:06 PM~12030213
> *
> *



:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Nov 1 2008, 06:44 PM~12035391
> *!!!!!!!!!!!WHATS UP TO ALL THE CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHATS UP TO CALIRIDERS AND ALL THE REAL CALIFORNIA RIDERS WHO STILL PUT IT DOWN!!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 2 2008, 09:42 PM~12043278
> *  WHATS UP TO CALIRIDERS AND ALL THE REAL CALIFORNIA RIDERS WHO STILL PUT IT DOWN!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Nov 2 2008, 09:43 PM~12043296
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



  WHAT DO YOU THINK LUXAMINO, IM I SHOW STATUS YET? :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

CALIRIDERS COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12043887
> *  WHAT DO YOU THINK LUXAMINO, IM I SHOW STATUS YET? :roflmao:
> *


Nope you gotta have a car! That 10 speed dont count! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Nov 3 2008, 12:08 AM~12044570
> *Nope you gotta have a car! That 10 speed dont count! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



 MAN THATS BULLXXXX BECAUSE MY 10 SPEED LOOKS BETTER THEN ALOT OF THE CARS OUT HERE........ :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 3 2008, 01:20 AM~12044612
> * MAN THATS BULLXXXX BECAUSE MY 10 SPEED LOOKS BETTER THEN ALOT OF THE CARS OUT HERE........ :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: Your bike looks like shit it aint show status!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Nov 3 2008, 12:24 AM~12044618
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  Your bike looks like shit it aint show status!
> *




  I GUESS YOUR RIGHT ILL NEVER BE SHOW STATUS


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

wassup cali people


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Nov 3 2008, 12:27 AM~12044626
> *wassup cali people
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Oct 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11952371
> *NOT THIS FUCKEN TOPIC NO MORE............ GO TO THE CAR CLUB TOPIC... ALL CALIRIDERS-------> THAT WAY........... FUCK VEGAS SNITCHES........ :0 </span>*


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

STILL FOR SALE !!!! ANY OFFERS BEFORE I PAINT IT ???


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm from Cali with a little bit of undercarriage


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHO TOOK OFF WHAT CALICHRIS SAID?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

THATS JUST WRONG


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 21 2008, 10:32 PM~12226645
> * WHO TOOK OFF WHAT CALICHRIS SAID?
> *


the big dog did


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

:werd:


----------

